# Punjab Updates...



## ghazi52

.
.

*Paradise towers. .FAISALABAD.
*











H

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Paradise Point.......FAISALABAD 
*




*
Progress
*





*Faisalabad District Govt installed LEDS light at mall roads*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan*

*The Grand..... at Buch Villas*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Malls in Multan

Mall of Multan





City Tower





City Centre





Crystal Mall





Fashion Mall




_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Butchcassidy

ghazi52 said:


> *Multan*
> 
> *The Grand..... at Buch Villas*


Looks nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kot Lakhpat Urban Renewal Project.. Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi....



















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Work started on New University of Gujrat, Narowal Campus *

















*Newly Constructed Allama Iqbal Open University, Jhang Campus*










_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*University of Central Punjab Bahawalpur Campus Under Construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*46 MW Nishat Captive Coal Power Project completed, Phool Nagar, Pattoki, Punjab*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Airport..............





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sahiwal Plant..

*October 18th
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorbike ambulance service’ for major cities*

LAHORE: Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has approved launching of a ‘motorbike ambulance service’ in Lahore and some other major cities of the province.

An official privy to the information told Dawn that the chief minister had approved the launch of around 100 ‘motorbikes’ in the provincial capital while 50 each in Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Multan and Rawalpindi districts.

According to the initial information, the scheme is supposed to be launched to pick injured persons or to deal such emergencies in congested areas of cities where the access to ambulances remains an issue.

The official said the motorbikes would rush to narrow streets, small roads or poorly accessed localities.

He said the four-wheeler ambulances would follow the bikes up to main roads to receive the injured from bikers to shift them to hospitals concerned.

He said two trained rescuers would be dispatched with necessary first-aid equipment or tools to deal with the emergency on motorbike ambulances.

The official said the idea was derived from the UK, Turkey and Japan models.

He said the Rescue 1122 director-general had forwarded the proposal to the CM under the health reforms programme.


----------



## ghazi52

*Automatic Traffic Challans through CCTV E-Ticket System for Lahore Finally Approved*

Gone are the days where you could outrun or bribe the traffic police officer to get out of a sticky situation.

The traffic police officers are now being replaced by CCTV cameras in Lahore to monitor the traffic violations and generate an automate challan, which will be sent to the culprit’s doorsteps.

Lahore is one of the most densely populated cities in Pakistan where maintaining traffic law and order is close to impossible. The heavy traffic, narrow roads and noise make the life of a traffic police officer painfully difficult, which is why an e-ticketing system was the need of the hour.

The project had been in motion for a couple of months, pending Chief Minister Punjab Shehbaz Sharif’s approval. It has been given the go-ahead from official quarters finally and we can expect to see it in action in the next few months.

*Overview of the System*

The CCTV cameras will initially be installed on traffic junctions. They will monitor any irregular behavior in terms of wrong u-turns, breaking the signal or accidents – which are often due to over speeding.

These violations will be viewed by higher authorities and pending their approval, the e-ticket will be generated and sent to the culprit via courier service.

The photo of the incident and/or the picture of the number-plate will also be attached to the challan, to resolve any questions the person responsible might have regarding his/her involvement.

*Challan Information*

According to the latest news, the challan dues need to be paid off in 15-days. The automated system will re-generate the challan after 15-days, and an extra charge will be placed for failing to pay it in time. The re-generated challan will again be posted to the culprit’s house.

*Increased Revenue*

This set-up will essentially inject a healthy and a consistent generation of revenue for the Punjab government. Traffic police offers often settle for personal gain rather than following the law. These challans are never accounted for, which hurts the revenue stream for the government.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant | 1180 MW*






__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Nishat to develop 660MW coal power plant under CPEC*

The project site was located in Cholistan Development Authority's , Tehsil Liaquat Pur District Rahim Yar Khan.

KARACHI: The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) has admitted the application of Nishat Energy Limited (NEL) for consideration of the grant of generation license for its 660 (megawatt) MW proposed thermal generation facility.

NEL to act as a special purpose vehicle and develop a 1x660 MW coal fired power plant at Liaqatpur Tehsil in Rahim Yar Khan.

The project is intended to be financed from the Chinese banks under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) government to government agreed framework as provided in the CPEC agreement wherein project Rahim Yar Khan is listed at no 12 in the designated projects list.

TBEA Xinjiang SunOasis Company Limited as a co- sponsor would provide technical and project financing proficiencies.

TBEA is an upcoming thermal power project developer in China with a proven track record of developing, financing, constructing, and operating coal fired projects in China.

According to a letter of intent (LoI), the project company was diligently working towards the early implementation of the project, on a build own and operate (BOO) basis.

The construction of 660 MW power plants on super-critical technology would take approximately forty-eight months or less from the issuance of notice to proceed to the EPC contractor. The plant commissioning was expected in the fourth quarter of 2020.

TBEA, as per the consortium agreement, has taken a lead role in procuring Chinese financing which would also ease the burden on Nishat from seeking project financing from local banking channel with visible foreign exchange liquidity constraints imposed by the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP).

The electricity generated from this project would be supplied to the grid system of National Transmission & Despatch Company (NTDC) Limited through a 500KV grid available in the vicinity of this project. The power generated by the project would be sold for the term of 30 years.

The proposed project site was located in Cholistan Development Authority's jurisdiction, Tehsil Liaquat Pur District Rahim Yar Khan. The entire Site land is owned by the Government without any private lease or encumbrance or occupation.

The Company has already been issued a recommendation letter by the energy department by the Government of Punjab to the board of revenue Punjab for the allocation of land for the subject power project.

The target debt equity ratio is 80:20. While a LoI appended as Annex-G was also procured by a potential Chinese equity partner in favor of the project expressing willingness to finance the project subject to customary lenders' due diligence.


----------



## Punjabi Nationalist

Good work


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Line for Coal Transportation under construction for Sehiwal Coal Power Plant 1320 MW.Plant will be completed in 2017.






















_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rural Roads Development


































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pouring of concrete at Water intake structure at 1180 MW Quid-e-Azam thermal Power Plant Bhikki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New Bridge At Syedwala over Ravi River which will link Nankana Sahib and Okara.





















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Government and Huawei Technologies Pakistan to launch e-Services in Education and Health sectors*














Punjab Government and Huawei Technologies Pakistan have signed an agreement to start various e-Service pilot projects in health and education sectors of Punjab, Pakistan.

Chairman Planning and Development Punjab Jahanzeb Khan, Secretary Specialized Healthcare Punjab Najam Ali Shah, Huawei Chief Executive Officer Saif-Chi and others were present during the signing ceremony. Jahanzeb Khan said,

“Huawei Technologies Company has agreed to set-up e-services pilot projects in four hospitals, one university, one college, one high school and one elementary school free of cost in Punjab as its pilot projects,”

Health and education are the important pillars of the country and he appreciated the efforts of Huawei Technologies in this regard. Incorporating electronic technology in these sectors will help in the development of the province.

A smart e-Classroom will be established at IT University Lahore in order to promote interactive learning and help students communicate with the scholars of partner universities. Campus monitoring system will enable live video recording. Other institutes to get these facilities are Directorate of Staff Development Lahore, Government High School Raiwind Lahore and Government College of Elementary Teachers, Multan. Online learning and innovative ICT will help improve teaching quality.

Huawei will provide technical assistance in healthcare solutions in hospitals like District Hospital Muzaffargarh, Children’s Hospital Lahore, Tehsil Headquarter Hospital Gojra and Rural Health Center. Huawei develops medical service solutions using telemedicine applications, which include remote doctor visits, surgery demonstrations, consultation services and other medical videos on demand. Hospital Information Management System will be installed in the hospitals for this purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Syedwala Nankana Sahab
Bridge on Ravi River

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Six-lane bridge to be constructed over River Ravi*






The executing agency for the project will be the National Highway Authority.


LAHORE (Dunya News) – The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Wednesday approved a project worth Rs. 12 billion to construct a six-lane highway from Kala Shah Kaku to Lahore Ring Road.

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar chaired the meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) at the Prime Minister’s Office in Islamabad.

“Construction of 6-Lane Highway from Kala Shah Kaku to Lahore Ring road (18.30 Km) including Bridge over River Ravi (Lahore Eastern Bypass) was approved by ECNEC at the total cost of Rs.12, 848.047 million,” states a press release issued by the government.

The scope of work also includes construction of 6-lane bridge over River Ravi spanning 800m, 2 bridges over railway crossings, 4 bridges on nullahs, 5 underpasses, 3 interchanges, 17 cattle creeps, 12 culverts, drainage, erosion and flood protection works.

The executing agency for the project will be the National Highway Authority. The project will be completed in a period of 24 months starting from October 2016.


----------



## ghazi52

*Aziz Chowk Interchange (N-5 National Highway) *


















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Feeder Route Map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant ... 1320 MW*






















__


----------



## ghazi52

*Intercity Bus Terminals

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

ghazi52 said:


> _



Has anyone ever tried this online land Record Search?
I just tried to search my Father's land records and all I got is searching...searching...searching....


----------



## ghazi52

For vote purpose. because 80% will not touch it.


----------



## ghazi52

*Turkish firm to set up 100-MW solar power plant*









LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif on Thursday said Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan had offered unconditional cooperation to tackle the energy crisis damaging the economy of Pakistan. The 100-MW solar power project at the Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur, was the first step in that direction, he added.

He was addressing a ceremony held in connection with the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between the Punjab government and renowned Turkish energy company Zorlu Enerji Holding for establishing a 100-MW project at the Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur.

Under the agreement, the Turkish company will complete the project in six months. With a tariff rate of six cents per unit, this project will provide low-price electricity to consumers.

Shahbaz said he had directed the authorities concerned to execute the project within four months without compromising quality. "With the cooperation of the Turkish company, we will provide electricity at the rate of six cents per unit. It will not only benefit the people but also make Nepra whose rotten policies has caused irreparable loss to the energy projects, to slash the tariff, currently fixed at 10.8 cents per unit," he added.

Shahbaz criticised the political opponents for leveling allegations without any proof and said those accusing Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif of corruption should check their own deeds. The chief minister said the Panama Papers case was before the Supreme Court but the political rivals were not stopping the practice of allegations and lies.

“The opponents are involved in a blame game rather than delivering as we all know that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has the capacity to generate electricity from cheaper source of water but it has never been utilised,” Shahbaz said referring to the PTI.

He said there were also those with $60 million in the Swiss banks, adding that new corruption records were also witnessed in the Musharraf era. "Those who are lecturing us over corruption should remember the time when court orders were ignored intentionally after the Supreme Court continuously sought a letter to the Swiss authorities from the attorney general regarding $60 million,” the chief minister said about the PPP.

The indifference on the part of the-then government forced the court to some strict actions, he recalled. Shahbaz made it clear that elections would be held in 2018. “Our opponents too should take part in these elections and accept the decision of the people.” He said the country was making rapid progress under the prime minister’s leadership and no one should create hindrance in the journey of development.

He said China, Turkey, Saudi Arabia and other friendly countries, which were assisting Pakistan to steer it out of crisis, should not be misguided. “We have played our two-thirds innings and we now have to do something for our coming generations. We will not indulge in any politics that could result in disgracing us before the coming generations,” Shahbaz remarked.

The chief minister said the economic development targets could not be achieved without overcoming the energy crisis, adding that traditional as well as alternative sources were being utilised for implementing the power generation projects.

He also promised that the PML-N government would complete the ongoing development projects, especially those in the energy sector, both at the federal and provincial levels to lessen the problems of the people.

The CEO of Zorlu Enerji expressed the hope that more projects would be established. The Turkish consul general said the agreement would result in enhancing economic cooperation between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Huge 80 wheeler truck transporting an electrical power generator to Punjab Power Plant.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

2.82 MW Hydro Power Project, Pakpatan,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..






*GUJRANWALA.... Aziz Chowk Interchange (N-5 National Highway) *





_





_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 5.38 MW Chianwali Hydro Power Project, Gujranwala, Pakistan.



















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

84% work of BhikkiPlant has been done, PM Nawaz visited the 1180 MW Bhikki Power Plant at Sheikhupura on Wednesday to monitor its progress.

Bhikki Power Plant is a gas powered plant with a total capacity of 1180 MW that will be fully operational by the end of 2017. So far 84% work has been completed and the plant will be initially producing 716 MW before summer, this year.Haveli Bahadur Shah project has also been completed.




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Highlights of PM & CM Punjab's visit to 1180 MW Bhikki Power Plant Sheikhupura. The plant would generate 716 MW of electricity by March 2017. While it will operate at full capacity by the end of current year.






































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*43 km Long Shiekhupura-Gujranwala Road Approved*


LAHORE, (APP): The steering committee meeting of Public Private Partnership (PPP) Cell on Friday approved a 43km-long Shiekhupura-Gujranwala road, linking two industrial cities of Punjab under Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) mode of Public Private Partnership.

This is the first-ever project in the history of the province that would also generate revenue for the people of province without spending a single penny from the public exchequer.

Minister for Planning and Development Department Malik Nadeem Kamran chaired the meeting. The steering committee discussed various infrastructure and social sector projects under the Public Private Partnership mode. Member (PPP-P&D Board, Head PPP Cell) Agha

Waqar Javed briefed the meeting about the partnership regime in Punjab. District Headquarters Hospital Pakpattan was also approved to award the contract to the private party under management contract mode of Public Private Partnership. 

The basic purpose is to improve health facilities at minimum management fee of 10% of the total budget of the hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki plant starts 385 MW production*

One of the three gas turbines, imported for 1,180 megawatts Bhikki power project, has set off electricity generation, expected to add 385 MW within a few days, a statement said on Tuesday. “GE and Harbin Electric International Company Limited… achieved a major milestone with the first fire of an advanced GE 9HA gas turbine installed at the Bhikki power plant, less than 17 months after the turnkey project was first announced,” the statement said.

“The turbine can generate up to 385 MW of reliable power that is expected to be distributed for residential and commercial use through the national grid within a few days after first fire.”

In 2015, Punjab government-owned Quaid-e-Azam Thermal Power (Pvt.) Limited launched the combined power cycle project of 1,156MW in Bhikki, near district Sheikhupura. The project was estimated to cost $540 million. The Bhikki plant was scheduled to start simple cycle operations in February 2017, while the operations on combined cycle mode will commence from December 2017. Bhikki power project would use re-gasified liquefied natural gas – equivalent to an estimated 200 million cubic feet per day – as its primary fuel. The government awarded the project’s engineering, procurement and construction contract to Chinese Harbin Electric.

In September 2015, General Electric signed an agreement with the contractor to provide two high-efficiency gas turbines and associated equipment for the Bhikki combined cycle power plant. 

“First fire of gas turbine-1 is a significant milestone towards the completion of the Bhikki project, a key initiative undertaken by the Government of Punjab to provide reliable, uninterrupted power to citizens,” a statement quoted Punjab Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif as saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*RAWALPINDI*: The Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) has approved the construction of a tunnel at the cost of Rs 850 million in Ammar Chowk.

Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) will be the executing agency of this 90 meter long tunnel while NESPAK has been appointed the consultant of this project.

The detailed designing of the project is at its final stage and work on this project will be started within one and a half month following completion of pre-qualification and open tendering process. The completion time of this project has been fixed as one year.

The traffic flow at Ammar Chowk is being disrupted adversely due to the lack of the tunnel. The completion of the tunnel project will ensure smooth inflow and outflow of traffic to and from Garrison Headquarters uninterruptedly.


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant | 1230 MW



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

U/C Choubacha underpass

























_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*GUJRANWALA----- Aziz Chowk Interchange (N-5 National Highway)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

According to details, the Punjab police will get their new uniform on the occasion of Pakistan Day.

The police force will hold the Pakistan Day Parade in the impressive-looking new outfit.

Pakistan Today reported via its sources that the uniforms of the Lahore police would be changed in the first phase, whereas the whole conversion would take 9 months. 

The sources said that field staff would be distinguished by a different design than staff working in offices.
They said that the Lahore police and central police would be given uniforms coloured olive green. 

Lahore police would be provided with 50,458 uniforms in the first phase with the Rawalpindi police being given 26,860 uniforms in the second phase, followed by 25,828 uniforms for Faisalabad in May, 20,786 for Multan by June, 22,832 for Sheikhupura by July, 29,912 for Gujranwala by August, 24,854 for Sargodha, and 22,722 for Sahiwal and DG Khan by October. The Punjab constabulary will receive 35,182 uniforms by November.














_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

ghazi52 said:


> According to details, the Punjab police will get their new uniform on the occasion of Pakistan Day.
> 
> The police force will hold the Pakistan Day Parade in the impressive-looking new outfit.
> 
> Pakistan Today reported via its sources that the uniforms of the Lahore police would be changed in the first phase, whereas the whole conversion would take 9 months.
> 
> The sources said that field staff would be distinguished by a different design than staff working in offices.
> They said that the Lahore police and central police would be given uniforms coloured olive green.
> 
> Lahore police would be provided with 50,458 uniforms in the first phase with the Rawalpindi police being given 26,860 uniforms in the second phase, followed by 25,828 uniforms for Faisalabad in May, 20,786 for Multan by June, 22,832 for Sheikhupura by July, 29,912 for Gujranwala by August, 24,854 for Sargodha, and 22,722 for Sahiwal and DG Khan by October. The Punjab constabulary will receive 35,182 uniforms by November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


not very good


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Kabira




----------



## Kabira

new pahro punjab package





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1860155074198286

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

New 1.2km Flyover at Shaheen Chowk Gujrat is Complete. One of the At least ~ 25 more flyovers Needed from Peshawar to Karachi to make N-5 look like half decent highway :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bhikki Power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

U/C Sports Complex and UET campus in Narowal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Govt to introduce new camera-readable universal number plates*









Thousands of citizens have been served e-challan for violating traffic rules. The new number plate design would make it easier for CCTV cameras to read the plates. The traffic law offenders will be fined and could be sentenced 15 days imprisonment to a whole year.

The excise department and safe city authorities are all set to generate more revenue through their decision. Last year, the department collected Rs 16 billion in revenue and is expected to collect Rs 18 billion as a result of the recent decision.

*About PPIC3*

Established by PSCA, Punjab Police Integrated Command, Control and Communication System (PPIC3) started in Lahore last year and it will complete by June 2017 by subsequently establishing the system in Rawalpindi, Bahawalpur, Multan, Sargodha, Faisalabad and Gujranwala. The aim of the IC3 Program is to set up new hardware using the latest technology that will improve police’s efficiency. IC3 is currently identifying the potential areas for installing thousands of CCTV cameras in like public institutions, public roads, key infrastructure, VIP routes, crime hotspots and entry and exit points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nandipur power Plant converted to LNG, will generate 525 MW from 1st May.The Nandipur Power Plant had been operational since July 2015 and was operating on furnace oil but was not able to produce at capacity. 

In order to shift the plant from furnace oil to LNG, an 88 KM pipeline was laid. The conversion, besides increasing output will also reduce operating costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Narrowal Sports City Under Construction

































___

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PITB-developed Smart Food Licensing System Launched for PFA

Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) and Punjab Food Authority have collaborated to launch the Smart Food Licensing System. The system was envisioned by the DG PFA, Mr. Noor-ul-Amin Mengal who was ably assisted by the Additional DG and GM-IT PFA. Salient features include: 
• Public mobile application for Complaint Registration & new Food Business License requests
• PFA officials’ mobile application for logging field visits
• Smart monitoring of all field activities through centralized dashboard 
• Smart tracking of license fees/fine collection


----------



## ghazi52

The first unit of 1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Plant will generate 660 megawatt of electricity on May 20 . With the help of the second plant, 660 megawatt of electricity will be produced in June.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mianwali Musa Khail Tala Gang Road Hill Cutting near completion by Punjab Govt.















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Careem has announced its launch in Multan, Gujranwala and Sialkot.

Company said that after successful launches in urban cities, the focus down the line would be turned towards emerging cities that represent true grit and working class roots.

With this recent expansion, Careem Pakistan is on course to create up to million jobs by 2020 across 10 cities.

“Careem is one of Pakistan’s best homegrown technology success stories, and we’re truly excited about our national expansion,” said Fatima Mazhar, Market Launch Director. “This means that more jobs are going to local people and more communities continue to flourish.”

Pakistan is one of the most congested countries in the region with urban transportation plagued by inadequate public transit systems. Careem serves as an affordable alternative that is accessible to its citizens.

“The success in urban cities has motivated us to further expand our services.” says Junaid Iqbal, Managing Director of Careem Pakistan. “We are confident that our new cities will enjoy the ease of use and overall experience.”

The service will be available to anyone with a smartphone and 3G connection. Through Careem app, customers can book rides at their exact location without any hassle.

Promo Codes for New Cities: *PEHLIRIDE*

Flat Rate *Rs. 100*
For Multan, Sialkot and Gujranwala


----------



## RangeMaster

REVAMPING OF 25 DHQ HOSPITALS AND 100 THQ HOSPITALS

Scope: Revamping of existing 125 hospitals

Project Brief:

The Government of Punjab is making strenuous efforts for a better and effective health care system. The defining step in this direction was to recognize the importance of health care at primary & secondary levels, and creating a separate department for it. The basic mandate of this department is to focus on preventive health care in primary sector along with basic diagnostics and treatment facilities at secondary levels. The context is to primarily lessen the load on tertiary care health facilities. 

The major challenge for primary & secondary health department is to boost the confidence of general public in the primary health care system. The reality is that most of the institutions at secondary level are not currently providing health care services up to the desired level, owing to multiple factors including large patient influx, scarcity of resources, human resource deficiency and non-functional equipment. 

Due to lack of planning and monitoring, the past efforts did not conclude in the shape of an integrated healthcare regime; rather these have resulted in haphazard construction, poor maintenance, lack of basic facilities, absence of waiting areas and a shabby outlook. Resultantly the patients prefer to visit tertiary level hospitals for treatment of even very common ailments. 

With this in view, the department under the guidance of CM Punjab has decided to launch massive revamping of 40 THQ & DHQ Hospitals in the current financial year.

Project Benefits:

It will provide state of the art facilities to the inhabitants, which will not only improve the level of patient care but will also cater to the needs of the inhabitants.

Some Renders

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Sahiwal coal plant



















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of Mobile Veterinary Dispensary

























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

TODAY, by the grace of God, the 2nd Unit of Sahiwal coal power project has started running on its full capacity (660-MW) during trial run--and count down for 168 hour testing has now begun ...

In other words, the Sahiwal Coal Power Plant today is operating at its full capacity of 1320MW--both Unit 1 & 2 are generating power of 660 MW each.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

It is state of the art project and first of its kind in Pakistan. 
It takes Raw water from Rakh Branch canal and treats it by rapid sand filter gravity method. Finally the water is chlorinated and supplied to the community.

Most advance technology has been installed on this plant. This is 100% automatic and SCADA control system. Moreover this plant has ability to treat the Raw water of turbidity 700NTU. The outlet water has turbidity after the treatment less than 1.

*Water resources for Faisalabad City*
Jhal water treatment plant 10 million gallon per day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Urology Center work continues, State of the Art Hospital in Final Stages .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A latest photograph taken at the newly constructed Canal Expressway, Faisalabad.


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Jhall Flyover. Faisalabad.


----------



## ghazi52

*NTDC connects Balloki plant to national grid*

LAHORE - National Transmission and Despatch Company Ltd (NTDC) connected 1200MW RLNG Balloki Power Plant with national grid on Monday.

The power plant has been connected through 500kV transmission line Balloki–Shaikhupura and 500kV transmission line Coal Fired Power Plant Sahiwal–Balloki, as an interim arrangement for back feed of Balloki power house and is energised today.

Meanwhile, the NTDC spokesman said that 9 towers of 500 kV Guddu-DG Khan transmission line have been collapsed due to high intensity wind storm and torrential rains in various parts of Rajanpur. However, power supply was restored to affected areas through alternate sources.

The spokesman said that, some 20 km away from Guddu, in the plains of Indus Pump, continuous flow of rainy water from the mountains of Balochistan led to the collapse of towers. Teams of NTDC engineers and contractors were mobilised immediately and restoration work has been started under the supervision of GM (Asset Management) and Chief Engineer (Asset Management) Multan. The teams are facing difficulties in transportation of men and material at sites of demolished towers due to water logging and slush in the area. NTDC Managing Director Dr Fiaz Ahmad Chaudhry is monitoring the rehabilitation activities and instructed the teams to complete the restoration work in shortest possible time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lyallpur Galleria Faisalabad Under Construction in Faisalabad on Canal Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PDWP okays three development schemes*


LAHORE - The Punjab Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) has approved three development schemes of Health and Agriculture sectors with an estimated cost of Rs6,016.35 million.

These schemes were approved in the 77th meeting of Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) of current fiscal year 2016-17 presided over by P&D Chairman Muhammad Jahanzeb Khan. P&D Provincial Secretary Iftikhar Ali Sahoo, all members of the Planning & Development Board, provincial secretaries concerned and other senior representatives of the relevant provincial departments also attended the meeting.

The approved development schemes included: Construction of *128 Bed Mother & Child Care Hospital, Murree *at the cost of Rs4157.000 million, *Construction of Cardiology & Cardiac Surgery Block at BV Hospital Bahawalpur* (Revised) at the cost of Rs1707.684 million Effective Pest Management in Cotton Crop through Subsidised Provision of Spray Machines in Core Cotton District of Punjab at the cost of Rs151.666 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

ghazi52 said:


> Lyallpur Galleria Faisalabad Under Construction in Faisalabad on Canal Road.




Wow! That looks like a palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Second unit of Sahiwal power plant being inaugurated*

ISLAMABAD - The second unit of 1320MW Sahiwal power plant has been completed and it will be put into operation from today (Monday).

The inauguration ceremony of the second unit, with the capacity of 660 MW, is scheduled on 3rd of July where Pakistan will be represented by Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal, while China will be represented by Nuer Baikeli, vice chairman of National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), chairman and party secretary of National Energy Administration (minister level), it was learnt reliably here Sunday.

It is pertinent to mention here that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has already inaugurated the first unit of the Sahiwal power plant, with the capacity to generate 660 MW electricity, in late May this year. The project is already connected with the national grid. Sahiwal coal fired power plant with a total generation capacity of 1320 megawatts (2×660MW supercritical coal-fired generating units) is one of the early harvest projects of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).The power plant is first overseas large-scale high-efficiency coal-fired power project built by Huaneng and Ruyi, under the "Belt and Road" Initiative.

The project was jointly constructed by China Huaneng Shandong Power Generation Co., Ltd. and Shandong Ruyi Technology Group Co., Ltd., with a total investment of about $1.8 billion. The project is located about 18 km northeast of Sahiwal. The construction was started on July 31, 2015 and by June 8th both of the two units completed 168 hours full-load test run.

According to the official, the construction of Sahiwal coal-fired power plant lasted 22 months and 8 days, which is 22 days ahead of the internal control milestone plan, and 200 days ahead of the contract period. It has fulfilled the solemn commitment to the government and people of Pakistan, and created ‘Sahiwal Speed’ in the energy construction of China Pakistan Economy Corridor participated by Huaneng and Ruyi.

Sahiwal Power plant can produce over 9 billion KHW electricity annually, which can satisfy the electricity demand of 10 million people, and is expected to fill 1/4 of the power deficit in Pakistan.

This project has realized production with high quality and high standard, with achievements of 9 ‘Full Success’ of both units in the boiler hydraulic tests, back energization, DCS system energization, assembling of turbine upper cylinder, acid washing of boilers, ignition and steam blowing of boilers, steam turbine running, synchronization, 168-hour full-load test run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

After the Completion of 1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Project another 1320 MW Coal Power to be made in Rahim Yar Khan. Ground Breaking of power Plant to be held soon.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese firms seal power deals with Punjab*

http://nation.com.pk/lahore/05-Jul-2...ls-with-punjab

LAHORE - Chinese companies Tuesday signed three memoranda of understanding with the Punjab government for setting up another coal based 1320MW energy power plant in Rahim Yar Khan.

The accords were signed at a luncheon hosted by Punjab Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif in honour of officials of Chinese companies. Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Sun Weidong and senior officials attended the luncheon.

Under the agreement, Huang Shandong Power General Company will extend cooperation to Punjab government for setting up 1320MW coal power plant in Rahim Yar Khan. It will also provide technical assistance for setting up the plant. Additional Chief Secretary (Energy) of Punjab government Jehanzeb Khan and Shandong Power Generation Company of China signed the agreement. Punjab government and Shandong Ruyi Group also signed MoU for setting up an institute of technical training.

Secretary Energy of Punjab government Asadur Rehman Gillani and Song Taji of Shandong Ruyi Group signed the agreement. Under this agreement, Chinese company will set up technical training institute in Sahiwal to provide vocational training to the local youth. Punjab government and Shandong Ruyi Group also signed an MoU with regard to cooperate social responsibility.

Speaking on the occasion, the CM said economic cooperation between Pakistan and China reached new heights.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...






LAHORE: The Punjab Livestock and Dairy Development Board (PLDDB) will plant 100,000 trees of various kinds in this season at the Livestock Experiment Station (LES) Khizerabad with the cooperation of Punjab Forest Department. This was announced at a ceremony held at the LES Farm Khizerabad.

Speaking on the occasion, Chairman PLDDB/provincial minister for labour Ashfaq Sarwar said that environmental pollution was a global dilemma and reforestation is the most effective and natural cure for it.

“Trees are the key to maintaining a clean and healthy environment,” Sarwar said, adding that they can act as a major source of revenue since “wood produced in a day has become more costly than iron due to lack of forests.” Director PLDDB Saira Iftikhar said shisham, kikar, moringa and shahtoot are among the varieties being planted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

East West Corridor: Construction of Hight Level Bridge Over River Jhelum At Langarwala Pattan I/C Connecting Roads District Sargodha/Khushab & access roads near completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Safe Cities Authority introduces Mobile Command Center

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sanitary Landfill Site project Lahore under Clean Lahore Project..


----------



## ghazi52

*China’s SANY Group plans to invest $1.5b in Punjab*

LAHORE - SANY Group, one of the China's top construction machinery manufacturers, plans to invest $1.5 billion in the development of wind energy in Punjab. SANY Group, together with the Punjab Board of Investment and Trade, is considering sites for wind farms.

Ryan Zhao, a top representative of SANY Group, said that SANY Group continues to make sustainable efforts to develop business in Punjab’s emerging economy. He was visiting Punjab Board of Investment and Trade to discuss SANY group’s plans and to supplement the status of proposed sites and the further procedure to initiate their projects with Punjab Power Development Board (PPDB).

PBIT has shared renewable energy mapping report with SANY Group prepared by World Bank to identify sites for wind projects. SANY group has already selected two sites for wind mast installation in Punjab and submitted land application letter with the geographical coordinators of selected sites. PPDB has asked them to go through the process of registration so that Letter of Intent can be issued for further progress. PPDB has been established as “one window facilitator” to promote and encourage private sector on behalf of Govt. of Punjab.

SANY Group is the fifth largest construction machinery producer in the world and number one in China. It is a global manufacturer of industry-leading construction and mining equipment, port and oil drilling machinery, and renewable wind-energy systems. It had signed an MoU with Punjab Power Development Board earlier in May to install 1000 MW wind power projects in Punjab over a period of five years and had also signed an MoU with PBIT for facilitation purpose.


----------



## ghazi52

13 new Loaders joined the squad of Municipal Committee Jhang for the Solid waste Management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Police goes paperless. e-Filing & Office Automation (e-FOAS) formally inaugurated at DIG Ops Office.
Such system will be followed by other Districts as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

An update on the Mall of Gujranwala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Model Police station Multan other police station will be upgraded like this *







*Model of Narowal Sports City, with world class facilities for 14 sports with 400 plus residential facility, 70% Completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Flyover at Sublime Chowk on Sialkot-Wazirabad Road in District Sialkot work in Progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Renewable Resources* providing its services as Owner’s Engineer for the Construction of 100 MW Zorlu Solar Power Project in Bahawalpur.

The project is aimed to complete on fast pace by mid of 2018

RE is working as technical advisory to Project sponsor Zorlu Solar Pakistan where as Zorlu Industrial is working as EPC contractor.

A total of 859,920 PV panel will be installed with 115W and 117W each. These modules of Series 4 with dimensions of 1200mm x 600mm.


----------



## ghazi52

At Night Aerial view of New Swimming Complex made in Lahore adjacent to Gaddafi Stadium.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Station Under Construction at Qadirabad near Sahiwal....


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: 
Punjab is proving to be an ideal destination for investment owing to its vibrant middle class and workforce, said ib vogt GmbH (Germany) Country Head for Pakistan and Bangladesh Hannes Huckebrink.

During his visit to the Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PBIT), he said that the provincial government is taking active measures to boost investment and create an environment conducive to it.

Ib vogt GmbH is a German firm that specialises in solar project development since 2002 and due to years of experience, it excels in maximising clean energy potential.


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


>




Never seen a road at a lower level running parallel to a river / canal before. 

Wouldn't the water seep into the road over time due to gravity drainage? What happens if the river floods over and drains into road? 

Not sure about this design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ground breaking ceremony of 1263MW Punjab power Plant shortly at Jhang.. Prime Minister & Chief Minister Punjab will lay the foundation stone. *

















JHANG: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi laid down the foundation stone of a power plant in Jhang Saturday afternoon, Geo News reported.

The 1,263 Megawatt LNG power plant is being constructed near the Trimmu Barrage. The project is being funded by China and Punjab government.

The project is slated to be completed in 26 months. It will start power generation of 810 MW within 14 months and 1,263 MW once it is completed. 

CM Punjab Shehbaz Sharif, and federal minister Abid Sher Ali also attended the event. 

On September 29, an agreement was signed with a Chinese company to set up a 1263 MW LNG-fueled power plant in Jhang.

Speaking on the occasion, Punjab Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif vowed an end to the load shedding issue with concrete measures taken by the PML-N government.

The Chief Minister pointed out that all power projects have been completed speedily with utmost transparency.

Taking aim at his opponents, Shehbaz said, “If they cannot bring themselves to mention the names, they should at least appreciate the [development] projects.”

The Chief Minister said the first phase of power plants at Bhikhi and Haveli Bahadur Shah is already functional.

Sahiwal Power Plant and Solar Park Bahawalpur are being completed under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, he added


----------



## ghazi52

Clutch said:


> Never seen a road at a lower level running parallel to a river / canal before.
> 
> Wouldn't the water seep into the road over time due to gravity drainage? What happens if the river floods over and drains into road?
> 
> Not sure about this design.



Faisalabad has same....


----------



## ghazi52

*100 beds added to LGH neurosciences institute*







LAHORE: Post Graduate Medical Institute Principal Ghiasun Nabi Tayyab has said that with the addition of 100 beds at the Punjab Institute of Neuro Sciences of Lahore General Hospital, the institute can now admit up to 500 patients. He disclosed this while addressing the concluding ceremony of a review course of Orthopedic Department of LGH on Saturday. He said the aim was to ensure that every patient needing to be admitted could be provided with a bed at the facility. The PGMI principal said that from all over the Punjab those injured in accidents, particularly those suffering head injuries, were brought to the Lahore General Hospital in PINS and Ortho Departments. He appreciated the holding of the review course for FCPS and MS doctors and hoped that it would provide an opportunity to juniors to get benefit from the seniors. Tayyab said that junior doctors should use information technology and watch changing scenarios across the global, especially in medical education. He said the review course was a unique opportunity for Ortho doctors to get education on bone treatment keeping in view latest research. The PGMI principal lauded the efforts of Dr. Irfan Maboob and Prof. Mian Muhammad Hanif and their academic activities in Orthopedic department. Other speakers highlighted the importance of training in Orthopedic. Demonstrations were presented on different topics. The session concluded with a question answers session.


----------



## ghazi52

*FAISALABAD*
8-Storey Multi Level (Lift Type) Parking System – 
Inauguration at The Chenab Club by Mr. Salman Ghani(Dy. Commissioner Faisalabad)
It is first of its kind parking facility in Modular Steel Construction, which has the capacity to holds up to 60 Vehicles.

*



*


*



*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*200 feet high Pakistan flag hoisted at Ganda Singh Wala on Pak-India border*

December 25, 2017





SCREEN GRAB: ISPR

A 200 feet high Pakistan flag was hoisted at the Ganda Singh Wala on the Pak-India border on Monday, according to the Inter-services Public Relations (ISPR).

The flag was hoisted by Commander Multan Corps Lieutenant General Abdullah Dogar.

While DG Pakistan Rangers Punjab Major General Azhar Naveed Hayat Khan was also present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*HEC to Establish University of Khushab*

A University will be established in Khushab for students of the district and adjoining areas. It was decided during a consultative meeting held at the Higher Education Commission (HEC) Secretariat.

The meeting was chaired by Dr. Mukhtar Ahmed, Chairman HEC, was attended by Malik Shakir Bashir Awan and Malik Muhammad Uzair Khan, Members of National Assembly from Khushab, Malik Muhammad Asif Bha Awan, Minister for Archeology, Punjab and MPA from Khushab, Dr. Sarwat N. Mirza, Vice Chancellor, Arid Agriculture University, Dr. Manzoom Akhtar, Registrar, University of Education, Mr. Muhammad Kaleem, Assistant Commissioner, Naushera, District Khushab, Dr. Mazhar Saeed, Director General (P&D) HEC, and Mr. Tariq Iqbal, Director (P&D), HEC.

The University of Khushab will be established by merging the existing sub-campuses of University of Education and Arid Agriculture, Rawalpindi while an additional land of 30 acres at Jauharabad Khushab and 359 kanals and four marlas at Gharimukin Stadium, Mandi Town and Quaidabad will be transferred in the name of the proposed university.

It was also agreed that Parliamentarians will pursue the Charter of University with provincial government for its enactment from the Provincial Legislature to facilitate launching of next admissions by February 2018.

Dr. Mukhtar Ahmed said that immediate needs of the proposed university will be borne by HEC while its development projects will be considered under Public Sector Development Projects.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Institute of Urology in the heart of Rawalpindi is about to be completed.400 Bed hospital bed dedicated to the patients of kidney shall be serving thousands of patients in OPD and kidney dedicated emergency.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahbazpur bridge* is near to completion with opening date 31st Mar 2018. Once open distance between Gujrat Sambrial morr via Jalalpur Jattan will be around 30km or 25 min. Same bridge will be used for *Sialkot Kharian motorway *as well.

New road along side this bridge is being constructed with opening date 31st march 2018. This road will connect Gujrat city to Sialkot Lahore Motorway via Jalalpur jattan.

There is another road called Defence Road between Jalalpur Jattan and Kharian. Its dual carriageway and last year it was recarpeted. After bridge opening people going to ISB will have another route with shorter journeys in both distance and timing. Currently it takes around 40 min(40km) from Jalalpur Jattan to Kharian so from sialkot it should be extra 25 min(20km). At the moment Sialkot to kharian via GT road is around 100km and at least 1 hour 45 min. 

Biggest benefit of this bridge will be 25 min journey time from Sialkot city to University of Gujrat .

Currently it takes more then hour or 60 km from Gujrat to Sialkot Airport via wazirabad.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Latest pictures from Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute & Research Centre (PKLI&RC). Work on 2nd phase of PKLI & RC is in full swing & Government of the Punjab aims to launch the second phase by 23rd march 2018 (Pakistan Day).*

PKLI&RC is the only state of the art healthcare facility in Pakistan which will provide all kind of treatment and transplantation facilities for kidney & liver diseases.

PKLI&RC is also connected with a network of hepatitis prevention & treatment clinics spread across Punjab at district level.






















Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Center puts 1st CT scanner into operation On January 10, 2018, PKLI & RC operationalized its first 128 slice CT scanner, named Revolution EVO, which will provide a wide range of services to patients and clinicians. This state-of-the-art scanner will ensure modern cross sectional imaging. The CT scanner is designed to provide the high-resolution, low-dose images and ultimately it will provide the quick diagnosis and treatment of the patients’ diseases. 














Phase 2 PKLI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhakkar-D.I. Khan bridge*

Later, Prime Minister Abbasi performed the groundbreaking of a bridge on the River Indus to connect Bhakkar and Dera Ismail (D.I.) Khan.

Costing Rs7 billion, the project will take around 18 months to complete establishing a new road link between the Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provinces to facilitate goods transport.

The federal government will fund the project and Rs400 million has been allocated for it during the fiscal 2017-18. Being a component of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the bridge will be linked with DI Khan-Islamabad motorway.

Currently, there are 15 crossing points over the River Indus with none including bridges, barrages and head works being wider than 20 feet which is insufficient to accommodate the traffic congestion and load. The bridge will link the Kallur Kot area of Bhakkar and D.I. Khan’s Dhaki area by reducing the distance from 80km to just 15km.

The four-lane bridge will be 1.28km-long and the total stretch of roads on both the carriageways would be around 14.2km. The design life of the bridge is 100 years with the traffic speed to be set at 100km an hour.


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi Institute of Urology *in the heart of Rawalpindi is about to be completed.400 Bed dedicated to the patients of kidney shall be serving thousands of patients in OPD and kidney dedicated emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mukhtar A. Shaikh Memorial Hospital.*

500 bedded hospital with a covered area of 420,000 sq ft. almost completed. It is located near Pak Arab Fertilizers, Khanewal Road, Multan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Kidney & Liver Institute and Research Centre *(PKLI & RC) in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest Pictures From Construction of Interchange on Khanewal Lodhran Road - Khanewal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PKLI hospital Lahore . Phase 2 Under Construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Kasur Sports Complex, Khem Karan Road Kasur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 1/3/2018.*
*Khanewal-Lodhran Expressway (E-5)*
Interchange at N-5 khanewal.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif will inaugurate a scheme to provide free android smartphones to 110,000 farmers in the province tomorrow. Objective of the scheme is to keep the farmers updated about Agriculture Department's recommendations about their crops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*PM approves immediate Rs570m grant for Rawalpindi hospital*







PC-I of the cantonment hospital project with the planning ministry shows that the project will be completed in two and a half years. 

ISLAMABAD: In apparent violation of rules meant to ensure transparent use of taxpayers’ money, Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has issued directives to immediately release over half a billion rupees to upgrade a hospital in Rawalpindi.

The Prime Minister’s Office has approved Rs570 million in development grant for Cantonment General Hospital, Rawalpindi with immediate effect, according to official documents. He has called for giving the funds out of the Rs40 billion that the government has earmarked in the current fiscal year’s development programme for politically connected schemes.

The premier also directed the finance ministry to give an additional Rs230 million for meeting current expenditures for this year as well as for the next four years. He directed that Rs115 million “shall be released as a supplementary grant for meeting partial recurring costs during current fiscal year 2017-18.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SARGODHA: The Sargodha Urban Transport Authority has been launched here in Sargodha while Commissioner Nadeem Mehboob and Deputy Commissioner Liaqat Hussain Chatha will inaugurate the main terminal on Sillanwali Road on March 17.

Initially, 92 buses will run on major routes with a fare starting at Rs10 while the maximum fare will be Rs20. The Route No 1 terminal will be from Purani Patha Mandi Road to Jhal Chakia via Jhang Morr, Bhatti Town and Chak No 71; the Route No 2 from the main terminal to 49 Tale via Civil Hospital, District Courts, Circuit House, 47 Adda, 47 Pul and Faisalabad Road; the Route No 3 from Main Terminal to Qainchi Morr via Company Bagh ,Trust Plaza, Fatima Jinnah Road, Satellite Town, Chungi No 9 and Aswan Chowk; the Route No 4 from the main terminal to 85 Jhal via Noori Gate, Bakar Mandi, Istaqlalabad and Raza Town; and the Route No 5 from Main Terminal to Bab-i-Sargodha on Lahore Road via Civil Hospital, Trust Plaza, Khayyam Chowk, Shama Chowk, Club Road, Gymkhana Club, University of Sargodha, Chowk Rescue 1122, 47 Adda and Qainchi Morr.

Mr Chattha said that with the passage of time, more buses would be included to the fleet and routes extended. He said that the bus service would not only provide the people an efficient and cheap travel but also curtail illegal rickshaw stands and encroachments as well.

He said that trucks and loaders will be allowed to enter in the city after 9pm while truck stands and cattle markets would be shifted to their specific area. He added the traders of the grain market had also agreed to shift the market to the suburb of the city.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Indus Hospital Lahore underway after completion the total capacity of hospital will be 550+ beds with 2 basements

Location Defense Road Lahore..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

inauguration of new state of the art 10 mil €uro investment factory of KSB Pakistan in Hassan abdal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

E Libraries
































































































Attock

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

construction updates for Shahbazpur bridge connecting Sialkot airport with Gujrat district across the Chenab river


----------



## ghazi52

*The 1,230 MW Haveli Bahadur Shah RLNG Power Plant has successfully completed its critical reliability test run.*

New turbines pass critical test at RLNG plant

ISLAMABAD: One of the new RLNG power plants the government is relying on has successfully completed its critical reliability test run, according to a press release. The plant is located in Haveli Bahadur Shah of Jhang district.

The project is expected to add up to 1,230 megawatts (MW) to the national grid — enough to meet the needs of 2.5 million households.

SEPCOIII, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Power Construction Corporation of China, is the engineering, procurement and construction contractor for the project.


----------



## ghazi52

IDAP teams are working at various locations around the Punjab to upgrade DHQ and THQ hospitals in order to provide the most modern and effective healthcare facilities to those living in the province. Improvements being made include upgrading the general wards, ICUs, CCUs, operation theatres, emergency departments, pediatric wards, dialysis units, gynecology departments and administrative blocks. 


*DHQ Attock 
*







*DHQ Hafizabad*








*DHQ Jhelum*








*DHQ Narowal*








*DHQ Sheikhupura*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khanewal Lodhran Expressway Near Lodhran*















*Construction of Interchange on 98 Km Khanewal-Lodhran two way road at Khanewal underway.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Friday signed two loan agreements worth $375 million in an effort to improve irrigation services and promote public-private partnerships (PPPs) in Punjab – the country’s most populated province that produces 80% of the agricultural output.

Pakistan and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Friday signed two loan agreements worth $375 million in an effort to improve irrigation services and promote public-private partnerships (PPPs) in Punjab – the country’s most populated province that produces 80% of the agricultural output.

The loan agreements were inked by ADB Country Director for Pakistan Xiaohong Yang and Economic Affairs Division Secretary Syed Ghazanfar Abbas Jilani.


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Punjab decided to provide helicopter for rescue 1122 at divisional Level of the Province *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s first automated dispenser unit
*
Punjab unveils milk vending machine
*









*

LAHORE: *Pakistan’s first automated dispenser unit* is going to launch next month for the provision of pure and cheap milk, said Punjab Livestock and Dairy Development Board Chief Executive Officer Saira Iftikhar.

While talking to members of the Agriculture Journalists Association (AJA) on Tuesday, Saira said that this automated milk dispenser unit was manufactured in the country at a cost of Rs600,000. The idea behind introducing this machine is to encourage dairy farmers to sell milk through the vending machine. The current distribution scenario in the country is raising several questions and demand interventions by the public sector to introduce new dairy businesses as pilot.

Elaborating details, Iftikhar said that around 2,000 litres of milk being produced from the Sahiwal cow breed at Khizerabad farm near Sargodha would be sold through the automated dispenser unit at one of Lahore’s markets in the Township area. It will be available at Rs75 per litre.

*Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute (PKLI) and Research Centre (C1)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Day Night transition at Pindi bypass GT Road (N-5) Gujranwala*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 3/5/2018.*

*Interchange On Khanewal Lodhran Road At Khanewal. ... E - 5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Some shots of L-20/LRR from today... Lahore Ring Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1223 MW RLNG Balloki Power Plant near completion at Pattoki Kasur District Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*District Headquarter Hospital Jhelum*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*JOHAR TOWN | Walk & Shop Park (Arena) 

10/5/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 3/5/2018.*

*Interchange On Khanewal Lodhran Road At Khanewal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*700 women handed over bike keys under Women on Wheels*







LAHORE: Around 700 women were handed over keys of motorcycles under a project of the Chief Minister’s Strategic Reforms Unit (SRU) at an event held at Alhamra on Sunday.

The keys were handed over by Punjab Excise Minister Mujtaba Shujaur Rehman under the Women on Wheels (WoW) initiative. The minster announced that while the programme had been initiated in five districts of Punjab, they intended to expand it to all 36 districts of the province and make the sight of women riding motorbikes common for society.

“These roads were built for women too, and it’s high time they can travel on them. The country is not just for men and boys,” she asserted.

UN Women Country Director Jamshed Kazi said that in a recent survey it was discovered that 86 per cent of women who travelled in public transport were subjected to harassment. The highest form of harassment was at bus stops, he quoted the report as saying.

The Women on Wheels project comes at a time when UN Women, Aurat Foundation and the Punjab government released a report discussing lack of public safety for women. Yet many people looked at a woman on a bike in disdain. “One girl managed to save her father from a heart attack thanks to her motorcycle,” he said. “We must not underestimate the power of women being mobile.”

Minister Rehman said the country would progress only when women were bold, brave and ready to break stereotypes and regressive norms. The Punjab government had included women in its cabinet and ministries. He specified that this project helped women purchase motorbikes on subsidised rates and with the collaboration of the traffic police they had also learnt how to ride them too. Women would be able to purchase these motorcycles at Rs25,000.

He added that 3,000 women from Lahore, Faisalabad, Rawalpindi, Sargodha and Multan have been handed over motorcycles in the first phase. These motorcycles had been especially manufactured by Honda Atlas for women. These motorcycles are expected to increase not just mobility, but also access to health and education and, of course, safety from harassment.


----------



## ghazi52

*Khanewal-Lodhran Expressway (E-5)*

* (14/5/2018).*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Sialkot Motorway Bridge 1 Section 1 Near Daska *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khanewal-Lodhran Expressway (E-5) *


----------



## ghazi52

*10/5/2018.*
Walk & Shop Park (Arena) ...JOHAR TOWN. LAHORE


----------



## ghazi52

Updates *19/5/2018.*
*M-3*
Jaranwala Interchange, Service Area U/C.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of High Level Bridge above River Jhelum at Langerwala Pattan. This bridge will shorten travel time & distance b/w Sargodha, Khushab, Mianwali and Bhakkar.

This* High Level Bridge* will bring major boost for economic and commercial development of Sargodha and Khushab.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to perform groundbreaking of Shahdara bridge today*

Lahore.... Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi will lay the foundation stone of a six-lane overhead bridge at Imamia Colony Railway Crossing Shahdara Lahore on Friday (today). The project starts at Shahdara and ends approximately 4.4 kilometres south of Kala Shah Kaku Interchange. The total length of the project is 1.7-kilometre and is consisted of the construction of the railway overhead bridge, approach ramps, service roads and two pedestrian crossing bridges, said the NHA. The NHA said the project will cost around Rs 2 billion. The bridge will facilitate an uninterrupted flow of traffic on GT Road (N-5) at Imamia Colony near Shahdara and will eliminate the existing congestion and delays. It will also provide an alternate route to the traffic emanating from Shahdara and heading to Lahore.

The fast and direct route will save travel time and fuel consumption and ensure enhanced safety for the road traffic as well as train operations, the NHA said.

The Nation
STAFF REPORT - May 25, 2018


----------



## ghazi52

District Headquarter Hospital Narowal] Chief Minister Punjab inaugurated the newly revamped projects in DHQ Narowal. Chief Minister Punjab inaugurated Hepatitis Prevention and Treatment Clinic in DHQ Narowal. Chief Minister Punjab visited different sections of the DHQ Narowal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The High Level "Langarwala Bridge" at River Jehlum along with 16KM connecting roads is successfully inaugurated by Chief Minister Punjab Mian Shahbaz Sharif on 23-05-2018.

The state of the art project includes Main Bridge, Connecting Roads, Guide Banks, Diversion Works complete in all respects. The Bridge connects Langarwala Pattan (Khushab) with Sahiwal (Sargodha) and also serves as an integral link for China-Pak Economic Corridor (East West Corridor). The successful completion of this project shall boost the Socio Economic conditions of surrounding areas like Sargodha, Khushab,Mianwali, Jhang, Noor Pull thal and Bhakkar districts.


----------



## ghazi52

Next 1223 MW LNG Power Plant Balloki ready for operation.Engineers Celebrating the successful 168 hours Reliability Test

Project of Punjab Government...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab *Government Established 19 Universities*

1:Khawaja Fareed University of Engineering and Information Technology. (Rahim Yar Khan)
2:University of Engineering and Technology(Mandi Bahauddin)
3:Univeristy of Sahiwal(Sahiwal)
4:Univeristy of Okara(Okara)
5:University of Jhang(Jhang)

6:Univeristy of Veterinary and Animal Sciences (Bahawalpur)
7:Muhammad Nawaz Sharif University of Engineering and Technology(Multan)
8: Muhammad Nawaz Sharif University of Agriculture(Multan)
9:Information Technology University(Lahore)

10:Government College Women University (Faisalabad)
11:Ghazi University (Dera Ghazi Khan)
12:Government Sadiq College Women University (Bahawalpur)
13:Government College Women University (Sialkot)
14:Women University (Multan)

15TUT-Punjab Tainjin Univeristy of Engineering
16:University of Narowal (Narowal)
17:Univeristy College of Agriculture (Sargodha)
18: Ghazi Khan Medical College (D G Khan)
19: Sahiwal Medical College (Sahiwal)


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE EASTERN SIALKOT BYPASS NEAR MEHMOOD BOOTI INTERCHANGE
*









*LAHORE SIALKOT BYPASS BRIDGE OVER RING ROAD MEHMOOD BOOTI
*












*Updates 5/6/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

*
Punjab Power Plant - Jhang ..1263 MW*

1263 MW Punjab Power Plant Under Construction 

• Siemens H-class Gas Turbine .. 1 Generator.


----------



## ghazi52

The long awaited bridge on Ghazi Abbas Road before Khanewal Railway Station has got some shape in the following Satellite Imagery (March - 2018)

https://www.google.com/maps/@30.3036....9152172,15.5z


----------



## ghazi52

*Narowal
Link Road To Sialkot Motorway*


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab promotes drip irrigation to fight water shortage*

KARACHI / LAHORE: The government of Punjab, in collaboration with the World Bank, is encouraging drip irrigation in the province as part of ongoing Punjab Irrigated Agriculture Productivity Improvement Project in order to overcome water scarcity, said a spokesman for the Agriculture Department.

Under the project, he said, the department was installing drip and sprinkler irrigation systems on farms at subsidised charges.

Drip irrigation is suitable for crop cultivation when irrigation water or rainwater is scarce for conventional farming. This technology has so far been adopted by many farmers across Punjab because of acute shortage of river water and limited rainfall.


----------



## ghazi52

*Narowal Link Road To Sialkot - Lahore Motorway*


----------



## ghazi52

Spread over 49 kanal of land & located in Manawan, Lahore. Government Tehsil Headquarter Hospital Manawan is a 100 bedded government hospital.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Flyover at Shaukat Khanum Intersection, Lahore updated pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

development in punjab at the cost of lesser provinces. PMLN governs balochistan now why not balochistan developing like punjab? now pakistanis will come and say see gwadar, well, gwadar is one place, largely chinese colonial investment, what about biggest cities of quetta, khuzdar etc? now please dont tell security situation not good.


----------



## ghazi52

It will be very soon through a six lane expressway.


----------



## ghazi52

*Project launched to promote commercial forestry*






PHOTO FILE

LAHORE: In order to increase forest coverage in the province, the *South Punjab Forest Company (SPFC) *has launched a novel commercial forestry project.

The project, besides benefiting the environment, is estimated to generate Rs20 billion during the next 20 years.

SPFC CEO Tahir Rasheed briefed the media on Thursday about the company’s initiative and highlighted developments in the forestry sector around the world. He said that the company has adopted a commercial forestry model that is being rolled out in Pakistan for the first time under the public-private-partnership.

Under the project, the government has provided abandoned forest land to the private and corporate sector for commercial forestry, which will benefit the environment and economy alike. The project had already received approvals from its board of directors and the Public Private Partnership (PPP) steering committee before it solicited proposals from investors for over 99,077 acres of land in Southern Punjab.

He said, “Due to the comprehensive bidding process, 348 bids were received which were opened by an independent Bids Opening and Evaluation Committee (BOEC) in the presence of bidders and the media. Out of 189 projects, the SPFC received bids on 124 projects, which was 61,749 acres out of the total 99,077 acres. Furthermore, the average produce sharing ratio received was 36 per cent which was double than what was set, for instance, 15 per cent.”

He said that he had received final approval from the cabinet committee of the government of Punjab, after which the concession agreements have been signed with investors. “A total of 43 concession agreements have been signed with investors so far and now the company is waiting for administrative department’s (Punjab Forestry, Wildlife and Fisheries Department) green signal to direct its field formations to initiate the process of handing over of forest land to concessionaires, who have met all requirements.

Rasheed said that the model of commercial forestry can be replicated in urban centres as well in order to achieve the goal of resilient cities, which can help address the issues of smog, heat wave, and urban flooding.

He told media about socio-economic and environmental benefits of SPFC’s initiative and highlighted that around 40 million trees will be planted under this programme in underprivileged districts of southern Punjab. It will help in sequestration of 35 million tons of carbon from the environment and will generate nearly 15,000 green jobs.

Out of total 40 million trees, Rasheed indicated the SPFC will conserve 25 per cent indigenous tree species during the project duration that will help increasing forest area of the province. As all these trees are planted by private sector investors mostly for commercial purposes so it will generate an economic activity of around Rs240 billion, while the government will get a revenue of Rs20 billion from the project. In addition, mitigation of climate change through massive carbon sequestration will improve the micro-climate of Punjab and also assist the government in achieving its commitments laid out under the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change (UNFCCC), United Nations Convention to Combat Desertification (UNCCD) and Agenda 2030 among others, he added.

The SPFC is a Punjab government’s entity, established as a public-sector company, under section 42 of the Companies Act, 2017, in the province of Punjab. It aims to stimulate private sector investments alongside public money to reduce deforestation in Punjab and to combine forest conservation with sustainable economic development. The investment objective of the company is to encourage the investment in assets that can be established and managed on an environmentally and socially sustainable basis.


----------



## ghazi52

People are calling this a new waterfall in Lahore courtesy Shahbaz Sharif





Seriously though that is a massive sink hole and incredibly dangerous. I hope they can fix this soon and make sure the work that goes on is top of the line quality.
Sink hole at mall road repaired in less than 24 hours. Good work must also be appreciated.


----------



## ghazi52

Jhaal Chowk Faisalabad Aerial view


----------



## ghazi52

*PKLI Phase 2 

*


----------



## ghazi52

Walk & Shop Park Arena Under Construction in Johar Town. Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 10/08/2018.*

*At Jamke Cheema.*


----------



## ghazi52

230 Km Abdul Hakeem Motorway section M-3 which is part of PKM. View of Pir Mahal Interchange Lahore Karachi motorway...


----------



## ghazi52

*91 Km Sialkot Lahore Motorway under construction by FWO*


----------



## ghazi52

Dolphin Squad of Lahore gets a new headquarters building


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore-Sialkot Motorway *

Muridke Interchange; Satellite imagery for September 2018


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi Ring Road - 40 KM 


Rawalpindi: *Punjab Minister for Law and Parliamentary Affairs Muhammad Basharat has said that the provincial assembly will approve the Rawalpindi Ring Road (RRR) project this month, a news source reported. He shared this information while chairing a meeting held to discuss progress on various projects.

According to Basharat, the approval for PC-1 and land acquisition for the RRR will be given during the provincial budget session, which is scheduled to take place on October 16. The meeting was attended by Rawalpindi Commissioner Saif Anjum, and officials from Water and Sanitation Authority, Small Dams Organisation, Rawalpindi Development Authority and other related departments.

Basharat also said that measures will be taken to construct Chahan and Dadocha Dams to deal with water shortage in Rawalpindi Division. During the same session, progress on campaign launched against the encroachers was also discussed, where it was mentioned that land owned by the government will be retrieved under the campaign’s first phase.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 14/10/2018.*

*Ravi Bridge.*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Punjab - Usman Buzdar inaugurated the newly constructed Head Marala Hydropower Project near Sialkot today.

The project, costing four billion rupees, has total capacity of producing 7.64 MW electricity with four turbines of 1.9 megawatts capacity each.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab government embarks on an ambitious mission to construct Dadocha Dam in District Rawalpindi by 2020*

The construction of the Dadocha Dam will be completed in the next two years, the Punjab government told the Supreme Court.

The top court was hearing on Monday a case over the delayed construction of the dam.

In its reply, the Punjab government said that the dam will be constructed by November 2020. It even submitted a plan for the dam’s construction.

The construction is expected to start this year. The government has allocated Rs2.8 billion to purchase the land for the dam. The work will start immediately, he said.

The dam was proposed in 2001, however, the construction has yet to start. The reservoir is expected to provide 24 million gallons of water to Rawalpindi every day.








It's just for water storage dam and will provide 2.4 Million gallons of water to Rawalpindi Daily basis


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Forensic Science Agency satellite centres to be opened across the provinc*e

3 Jan, 2019








LAHORE - Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar has said that Punjab Forensic Laboratory is playing a key role regarding criminal investigation and probing other cases.

He was speaking during visit to Head Office of Punjab Forensic Science Agency in Lahore on Thursday.

Appreciating performance of Lab, he said that its role is of great importance for controlling crimes and provision of speedy justice. He said that working sphere of Satellite Centers of this Lab will be expanded at district level.

During the visit, Chief Minister went through various sections of Lab. He also inspected the Crime Scene area besides the Firing Area.

On the occasion, Director General of Punjab Forensic Science Agency briefed Chief Minister regarding Agency's performance.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

University of Central Punjab, Bahawalpur Campus Under Construction

Located at 26 C Shabbir Shaheed Road Model Town A. Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*81 km Sialkot Lahore Motorway under construction *
It will be completed in Dec 2019
Photo Credit:Usman Shabir








Bridge Work Near Gujranwala Section





















*Sialkot Motorway 12RD Underpass Work 
*


----------



## ghazi52

*South Punjab province to be established in 2019*

MULTAN: Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi has said the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) led federal government will establish a separate secretariat and a public service commission for the proposed South Punjab province in the ongoing financial year.

Talking to journalists in Multan on Saturday, Qureshi said some elements have launched propaganda against the establishment of South Punjab province. “However, it is the government’s earnest desire to give an identity to the South Punjab province,” he added.

“Two-third majority in the parliament is required for the establishment of a separate province and we are seeking the cooperation of all parties in this regard,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Lahore Sialkot Motorway Bridge Work Near Gujranwala Section


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Sialkot Motorway to open up to *Muridke Interchange* soon. While the rest sections to be completed till August 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

*Plan to develop rose farms in Punjab*

Punjab government is finalizing necessary arrangements to lunch a plan for the promotion and developing rose farms to produce quality roses across the province.

Punjab and other parts of the country naturally possesses a great potential for producing quality roses due to rich resource local soil provides ideal agronomic conditions for the production of flowers.

Official sources told APP here on Sunday that currently low quality roses were being cultivated and sold in domestic market as well as exported to Middle East countries.

The concept of this proposed plan was to promote floriculture and to produce high quality grafted roses for enhancing the radius of export to European countries.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Sialkot Motorway Latest Images Of Motorway Near Lahore *

Pic : ObliVion by muhammad


----------



## ghazi52

Multan


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of Punjab Institute of Cardiology Lahore almost completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Laying of Asphalt Base Course at *Sohawa Chakwal Road* Project near Junction With N-5 Chakwal morr. Length 66 KM


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab govt to distribute 100,000 seed kits for spring under Kitchen gardening: *

The Punjab Agriculture Department (PAD) will distribute over 100,000 seed kits of vegetables to the citizens under the “Kitchen Gardening Programme” during spring season.

According to a PAD spokesman, the department has set up 325 sale points in 36 districts of the province to supply seed kits to the masses at a concessional rate of Rs 50 for each packet.

He said the vegetable seeds, which could be grown through kitchen gardening in spring season, would be supplied to the people.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab to establish 6-8 new industrial zones*

The provincial government is working hard to provide maximum facilities to promote local industry and under Ease of Doing Business (EODB), the government is committed to provide all facilities under one roof.

“I will be visiting all chambers of commerce in Punjab to get feedback, suggestions and recommendations on tariffs, taxation and reforms. Punjab government will establish 6 to 8 new industrial zones and this will help local industry to flourish,” said Punjab Chairman Board of Investment (BOI) Sardar Tanveer Ilyas during his visit to the Rawalpindi Chamber Of Commerce and Industry (RCCI)


----------



## ghazi52

Sab Karenge Saaf Lahore from next month

Lahore Waste Management Company LWMC will launch a campaign titled ‘Sab Karenge Saaf Lahore’ in March, Managing Director Khalid Nazir said on Wednesday.

The MD said the LWMC would ‘utilise all resources to provide excellent cleanliness service to people’. He added March 29 would be observe as Cleanliness Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

#Bahria Town #Rawalpindi The #Ranch is an exclusive segment to the landscape of the Riding Club with unique facility tagged as an upscale café, restaurant and bar, with spectacular interiors


----------



## ghazi52

*Rescue 1122 Daska centre opened*

The Punjab government has established Rescue 1122 centre at Daska to ensure timely response to emergencies and help local population.

Ali Asjad Malhi (Vice Chairman Punjab Social Protection Authority-PSPA), former MPA Ch Mumtaz Ali, Sialkot DC Dr Syed Bilal Haider and DEO Syed Kamal Abid jointly inaugurated the Rescue 1122 emergency services in Daska.

On the occasion, DEO Syed Kamal Abid informed the newsmen that Daska has now become the third tehsil out of Sialkot district’s all four tehsils, which has now been brought under Rescue 1122 coverage. He said that the Rescue 1122 services will also be started soon at Sambrial as well. Sialkot and Pasrur tehsils were already having the Rescue 1122 services at local level, he added.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Swedish firm to set up modern vehicle inspection centre at Rawat
*
Transport officials claim the modern inspection method will be helpful in controlling the road accidents and entering this sector into a modern era.”


Abandoning decades-old transport inspection system, Rawalpindi city will have a modern vehicle inspection, certification station in Rawat by the end of March.

According to Regional Transport Authority (RTA) official, the Punjab government had made mandatory for commercial vehicles in passenger and freight sector to pass fitness test of OPUS Inspection, a Swedish firm which would start its operations here soon as land has been allotted to the firm in Rawat at G.T. Road and the arrangements to inaugurate the facility are being finalised.

Opus Inspection, the Swedish firm, is establishing 39 vehicle inspection and certification stations (VICS) in all 36 districts of the province. Stations have already been made operational in Lahore, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

Divider on 91 KM *Sialkot-Lahore Motorway* work completion target June, 2019

Near Dhidowali Village, *Daska


*


----------



## ghazi52

Minister of health Punjab, Dr Yasmin Rashid inaugurates the mobile health unit at Band Road. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Thall desert Near to Khushab ,Punjab Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

New pavilion building at Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium.


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs100m for churches, temples’ rehabilitation*

The Punjab human rights and minority affairs minister announced a Rs100 million grant for rehabilitation of churches and temples in southern Punjab. He also announced 20.5 million for the deserving students and 10 million for Holi festival in Rahim Yar Khan. According to a handout, the minister made these announcements during his visit to Sheikh Khalifa Auditorium in Rahim Yar Khan on Tuesday. The visitors also planted saplings at the KEMU as part of the Green Pakistan Campaign. Pro-VC Prof Ijaz Hussain, KEMU Registrar Prof Irshad Hussain Qureshi, Deans members of Academic Council and HODs of all departments were also present.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Cadet College, Choa Saidan Shah ( CCCSS ) District Chakwal, Punjab 



































Under Construction Road From Mangwal To Dullah District Chakwal
Punjab


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

Layyah - Taunsa Bridge Project


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab *to Set up *Solar *Panels in More Than 15,000 Schools*

While talking to a seminar on net metering, a method which allows surplus energy to be transferred back to the national grid and vice versa, Dr. Akhtar Malik, Energy Minister for Punjab expressed that the Punjab government plans to set up solar energy systems in over 15,000 schools.

The seminar was conducted in a joint collaboration between the Multan Electric Power Company (MEPCO) and Punjab Energy Efficiency and Conservation Agency (PEECA).

The minister said that net metering was critically needed in the country and added “We can overcome our energy crisis by launching net metering systems,” he said that the country had an abundance of sunlight throughout the year had huge potential as a power source. In the first phase, the government would target schools that lacked electricity, he further added.

The previous government came under fire from the minister for not utilizing natural resources and he alleged that using foreign imports rather than local resources for development projects was done for kickbacks. Malik said that coal was imported to be used in the Sahiwal energy project when local coal could have been used by making minor technical changes.

The national exchequer is burdened by PKR 140 billion because the power plant in Jhang was launched prematurely and the Orange Line Metro Train in Lahore would be given a subsidy by the government to operate, he said.

A lab has been set up to determine the efficiency of fans and lights while the Punjab government was mapping out an energy policy in a bid to counter the energy crisis; these are a handful of measures the Punjab government has introduced to conserve energy, he expressed.

The government will be working in tandem with two private banks to increase the usage of net metering; the banks would cover 75% of the cost and the rest would be covered by the consumer. To encourage the people, 5 million housing units can be shifted to solar energy, he added.

He pointed out that 800,000 kW are generated through net metering by Germany and added that the government plans to construct an eight-story building in Lahore powered solely by solar energy. Khwaja Baddar Munir, the Vice President of Multan Chamber of Commerce and others were also present at the occasion


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore-Sialkot Motorway *

April 8th 2019 Update.
Work is Progress at Good Pace, pavement done in most places.


----------



## ghazi52

April 8th 2019 Updates Lahore East Bypass.

Clover Leaf IC in progress at Kala Shah Kaku Interchange and LSM Interchange almost Complete.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kasur Safe City Project is Nearing Completion*

The ‘Kasur safecity project’ is nearing its completion with over 95% work completed, announced Punjab Safe Cities Authority, according to media sources.

Under the project, sensitive and crime-riddled areas were identified and *450 CCTV cameras were installed* in those locations, said the authority.

To make the process smoother, Kasur can be observed remotely from Lahore after the authority, using fiber optic cable, connected the integrated command, control and communication (IC3) center in Kasur with Lahore.

Punjab government had started on the project after seven-year-old Zainab’s rape-murder case came to light.

Punjab Inspector General of police, earlier in January, had said that 7 new safe city projects would be started in Bahawalpur, Gujranwala, Faisalabad, Kasur, Multan, Rawalpindi, and Sargodha after the formation of Punjab Safe Cities Authority (PSCA) in Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Sialkot Motorway under construction near Jamke Cheema, Sialkot.


----------



## ghazi52

*PDTRC handed over to govt*






Pakistan Drugs Testing & Research Center (PDTRC) was handed over to the Health Department, Govt of Punjab by Punjab Industrial Estates Development & Management Company.

It was founded in 2015 to test and research drugs in order to control fake drugs in the market. The minister for Industries, Commerce, Investment & skill development Mian Aslam Iqbal signed an agreement of handing over the reins of the Center to Minister of Health Dr. Yasmin Rashid. PDTRC is a certified ISO 17025:2015 laboratory. It has also cleared two audits of pre- qualification of World Health Organization.

At this occasion Chairman Punjab Industrial Estates Development and Management Company Mr. Shoaib Zahid Malik said that the state of the art drug testing facility has worked tirelessly to provide common man safe and quality medicines. He added that this research center has helped in increasing pharmaceutical exports by collaborating and strengthening its relationship with other international standard laboratories.


----------



## ghazi52

Multan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Multan to Dera Ghazi Khan Road dualization *N-70* national Highway.


----------



## ghazi52

DESCON will handover New Khanki Barrage to the Punjab Irrigation Department on completion of warranty period in June this

Though Irrigation Department is operating the Barrage to cope with water needs of eight districts since its completion in August 2017 within stipulated time period of 50 months despite 2014 floods, presence of contractor is still there to cope with any difficulty during the warranty period.

After expiry of warranty period and formal inauguration of New Khanki Barrage next month, even minimal presence of DESCON in the shape of 40 engineers and allied staff will cease to exist.

The project completed at a hefty cost of Rs21.3 billion, 87 per cent funding by the Asian Development Bank and remaining 13 per cent by the Punjab government, is unique in the sense that it is the first and only barrage constructed since independence. The previous projects were just rehabilitation/remodeling of existing structures. In this case, completely new barrage has been erected that followed by dismantling of 125 years old existing structure. The project is part of the second tranche of the Asian Development Bank (ADB’s) $700 million multi-tranche financing facility (MFF) for the Punjab Irrigated Agriculture Investment Program.

The life of the new barrage, constructed at 900 feet downstream of the old one on Chenab River, is 150 years and it will ensure safe passage of floods up to 1,100,000 cusecs.

READ MORE: Baltistan University's construction to be started in August: Rehman
New barrage has two abutments, 62 piers and a new head regulator, one road bridge and two divider walls along with ladders for fish migration. The guide banks had been constructed by 2,000 metres on right and 1,200 meters on left along with four sloping studs to the left of the barrage to protect the river banks from erosion.

The entire system can be operated from a central control room. Unlike the previous system of operating shutters manually, hydraulic gates can be operated by just pressing a button from the control room. Approximately, 35 kilometres existing approach roads have also been upgraded.

New Khanki Barrage will divert 11,653 cusecs of sustainable irrigation supplies to the downstream lower Chenab Canal. The irrigation distribution system has already been remodeled for additional flows.

The barrage will ensure sustainable irrigation of 3.03 million acres of fertile land in eight districts of central Punjab - Gujranwala, Hafizabad, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib, Faisalabad, Jhang, Chiniot and Toba Tek Singh. The project will benefit about 568,000 farming families and reduce flooding risks from once in 50 years to once in 100 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nadra Mega Center started working in January in Gujranwala

نادرا میگا سنٹر کا افتتاح
نہ قطار نہ انتظار

میگا سنٹر میں 200 سے زائد افراد کے بیٹھنے کی گنجائش ہے۔36ڈیٹا انٹری کاؤنٹرز پر 3 شفٹوں میں 24 گھنٹوں کے دوران بیک وقت 2ہزار سے زائد شہری مستفید ہو سکیں گے۔سنٹر کبھی بند نہیں ہوگا ہفتہ اور اتوار کو بھی کھلا رہے گا۔ نادرا ترجمان


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute (PKLI) *Lahore*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of 1st ever Turf Hockey Ground in Waqar-un-Nisa Women College Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PAD to install high efficiency irrigation system for introducing new modes of irrigation*

June 11, 2019







The Punjab Agriculture Department will install high efficiency irrigation system for introducing new modes of irrigation among the farmer community in the province.

According to the spokesmen of the department, this system will enable the farmers to save half of their time, labour and water of crops.

He said that the department has set a target of repairing more than nine hundred watercourses during the current year to stop the wastage of canal water.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Budget 2019_20* ... Agriculture Total Allocation Rs. 40.8 bln,
subsidies, crop insurance Rs 5.35 bln, Agri Smart Cards Rs 50 mln, Model Auction Markets, Solarization of Drip Irrigation Rs 600 mln, Internship to 160 Agri graduates Rs 70 mln 








*Punjab Budget 2019_20 .*..Healthcare Total Allocation Rs. 134 billion,
Salaries Rs 7.5 billion, Revamping of THQ, DHQ, hospitals across Punjab Rs 3.5 billion, Drugs and medicines for healthcare services Rs 12 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Excellent work @ghazi52 bhai waiting for update on Punjab education allocation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Budget 2019_20
*
Education District Education Authorities 273 bln rupees, Benefiting 2.6 million children 19.5 bln, Allocation of funds to School Councils 12.9 billion, Provision of free textbook 2.84 bln rupees








Syed1. said:


> Excellent work @ghazi52 bhai waiting for update on Punjab education allocation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs 2.305 trillion Punjab budget presented*

LAHORE: Punjab Finance Minister Makhdoom Hashim Jawan Bakht presented Rs 2.305 trillion Punjab budget on the strength of additional Rs 404 billion from, federal divisible pool, enhancing the development budget to Rs 350 billion and has earmarked a surplus of Rs 232.9 billion at federal government’s request.

The Punjab government increased the pension in line with the announcement made by the federal government. The pensioners and employees from grade 1 to 16 will get a raise of 10 percent; grade 17-20 will be entitled to increase of 5 percent in pay. However, for police employees a commission has been formed that would recommend the increase. The current revenue budget has been increased by 2.7 percent to Rs1,298.8 billion for 2018-19. The provincial minister termed this increase austerity. Increase in expenses cannot be termed austerity. The federal government reduced its current expenditure by 5 percent that classifies under austerity.

The budget speech related only to the incentives provided by the government but did not disclose the new taxes imposed in the budget though many services, including doctors, beauty parlours have been brought under service tax. The budget document disclosed that the province would generate own revenue of Rs 388.4 billion against Rs 268 billion generated in 2018-19. In the ongoing year, this government missed provincial revenue target by about Rs 100 billion. However, this time many new taxes have been slapped on commercial enterprises and other services that might jack up its revenues. It is worth noting that provinces are not pushed to increase their revenues as they get over 80 percent of the receipts from the federal government through divisible pool and federal transfers. However, these federal receipts are subject to achievement of revenue targets by the federal government.

The Punjab government kept Rs 150 billion surplus on the request of federal government but as it received lower amount the surplus did not exist. The surplus in Punjab budget is again subject to achievement of tax revenue target at federal level.

He claimed that the Punjab government has allocated highest ever amount of Rs 279 billion for the health sector. The provincial government would spend Rs 40 billion to build nine modern hospitals in different cities of the province; these include Lahore, DG Khan, Rajanpur, Layyah, Mianwali, Rawalpindi, Rahim Yar Khan, and Bahawalpur. The Sehat cards would be provided in the 36 districts of Punjab for which Rs2 billion has been allocated. The allocation for education has been enhanced to Rs 383 billion. Six new universities would be established in under-developed regions, including Baba Guru Nanak University in Nankana Sahib; while 63 under construction colleges in Punjab would be completed this year.

The Punjab government would provide Rs20,00 per month each to 150,000 persons aged 65 years or above. It has earmarked Rs3 billion in the budget. The provincial government has also allocated Rs2 billion for providing Rs 2,000 monthly to widows and orphans. For handicaps and their families a sum of Rs3.5 billion has been allocated to provide Rs 2,000 per month to 20,000 persons/families. For the welfare of transgender Rs 200 million have been reserved. The Punjab government is also starting a five-year programme worth Rs7 billion to bring women into economic mainstream. An amount of Rs300 million has been allocated for the victims of terrorist attacks. Saaf Pani scheme will get Rs7 billion under which clean water plants would be established in remote rural areas.

The South Punjab region will get higher share than its population in the development budget which is 35 percent of the total development outlay of province. This amount would not be diverted to any other region or project. For agriculture Rs40.7 billion have been earmarked. For subsidies on seed, fertiliser, e credit and crop insurance a sum of Rs 7.85 billion has been allocated. An amount of Rs3.43 billion has been reserved for planting 550 million saplings in the province. The provincial government intends to upgrade Allama Iqbal Industrial City Faisalabad at a cost of Rs 23 billion.

Punjab Finance Minister announced that the provincial government intended to start construction of 170,000 low cost homes under Prime Minister's scheme of 5 million houses. He did not elaborate the financing source for these projects.

The concept of public-private partnership is being reintroduced in the province for which Rs42 billion have been earmarked. Under the PPP, mode 14 major highways would be upgraded. These include Lai Nullah Expressway and Rawalpindi Ring Road.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Lahore Sialkot Motorway Project near Kanwalit Sialkot


----------



## ghazi52

*Industrial city to be set up in Faisalabad*

The Punjab government is going to set up an industrial city in Faisalabad at a cost of Rs 23 billion.

It would be named Allama Iqbal Industrial City.
In addition to this, the government is going to revive the Quaid-i-Azam Apparel Park, Sheikhupura, during the new fiscal.
The finance minister said that industrial parks would also be set up in Muzaffargarh and Taunsa.

*Rafhan Maize Products Faisalabad*


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore-Sialkot Motorway *


----------



## ghazi52

*UK Businessman to Build 9 Hospitals in *Punjab

Aneel Mussarat, the renowned British-Pakistani businessman, called on Sardar Usman Buzdar Chief Minister Punjab at his office and shared his plans to establish a hospital in every division of Punjab.

Mussarat said that state-of-the-art hospitals will be set up in locations that have a shortage of medical facilities. Emergencies and trauma centers will also be set up in these hospitals and the locals will be given ownership of these facilities.

He commended the Chief Minister for his work, saying that the province is heading in the right direction. Expat Pakistanis are content with public welfare steps taken by Usman Buzdar, he said.

Chief Minister lauded Mussarat’s pledge about setting up hospitals and reiterated the government’s commitment to providing quality medical facilities to the general public.

He added that the Punjab government aims to provide the best medical facilities to the citizens and stated that Nishtar-II hospital scheme was almost finished in Multan, costing several billion rupees. Similarly, a cardiology hospital is being built in DG Khan.

Mother-and-child hospitals are also being established in remote locations of the province, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Model of National Sports City Narowal 1st of its kind in Pakistan, which is 90% complete with 14 world class sports & residential facilities for 1,000 players to be fully completed by Dec, 2018 but work remains stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Defence Housing Authority DHA Penta Square at Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Ship Restaurant Dancing Fountain Food Court Playland at Master City Gujranwala


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*N-70 Multan to DG Khan Section.*

*Muzzafargarh to DG Khan section being converted to 4 lanes. Also adding a bypass to Chowk Qureshi. Chowk Qureshi Bypass Pics.*


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165185818316746752


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on Ring Road project begins today*

*RAWALPINDI: *Finally, the ring road project is going to become a reality as the Punjab government on Friday hired a private firm as consultant to conduct feasibility study and submit PC-1 of the project in six months.

Commissioner retired Capt Saqib Zafar told Dawn that a joint consortium of Zeeruk (Pvt) Limited and Engineering General Consultant (Pvt) Limited would start work from today (Saturday).

The consortium has been selected from six private firms who had submitted their expressions of interest (EoIs).

Govt hires consultant for carrying out feasibility study in six months

The Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) had invited EoIs in May and as many as 26 private companies had submitted their EoIs. The RDA shortlisted six companies--M/s Usmani and Company, M/s Nespak, M/s Associated Consultancy Centre, M/s MPP Pakistan Private Limited, M/s Zeeruk Pvt Limited and M/s Engineering General Consultant (EGC) Pvt limited -- and asked them to submit their financial proposals.

The commissioner said the Punjab government had allocated Rs10 million for the feasibility study.

The commissioner said the provincial government had completed negotiations with Chinese Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) for loan for the project.

He said the ring road would ultimately ease traffic congestion on city roads and increase trade activities in the Potohar region.

He said the government would procure land and the infrastructure would be constructed from the loan. He said that the government had already allocated Rs4 billion for the land acquisition.

“The consultant will give the real picture of the benefits of the road project for the people,” he said.

He said the consultant would make PC-I and suggest how to end the disadvantages of the project. He said basically the project would end the traffic congestion in the city areas.

The commissioner said besides the Ring Road Project, Leh Expressway Project was also on the agenda of the Punjab government.

He said consultant for Leh Expressway would be hired within next few days.

The commissioner said the 48.5-km-long ring road would start from Chani Sher Alam near Rawat and end at Thalian near Motorway. Basically, goods transport will use the road, bypassing thickly populated areas of the city and the cantonment.

Mr Zafar said this would be an opportunity for the administration to shift the grain market, bus terminals, business centres and establish educational city and medical city along the new artery.

He said that it was an opportunity to make planning for the city as earlier development used to be made by default but now it would be done by design. He said new sites for markets, bus terminals and education and health outlets would be developed which would expand the city.

The estimated cost of the project was Rs42 billion.

The project was initiated 30 years ago in the first tenure of former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif but the work could not be started due to political reasons.

However, the PTI-led government started the work soon after coming into power in the province.

Published in Dawn, September 7th, 2019


----------



## ghazi52

Updates of Rawalpindi Cricket Stadium Renovation underway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Progress Pictures of 1263MW Power Plant, Jhang* Under Construction.*

This is the 4th RLNG Power Plant started by Government of Punjab along with Balloki, Bhikki & Havel iBahadur Shah Power Plants which are already completed and Operational. Cumulative Capacity of these 4 power plants will be 4896 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Forensic Lab , Lahore , Punjab
Status Complete
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Sialkot Motorway*






















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The land is being prepared for plantation under the "10 billion tree tsunami" project in different districts across Punjab.

This will be completed till April 30, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*91 KM Lahore-Sialkot Motorway M-11* Likely To Be Completed Next Year. About 70% work of Lahore-Sialkot Motorway has been completed.

The motorway's east bound exits include Lahore, Sialkot Bypass, Kala Khatai, Narowal, Wahndo, Mundeke, Pasrur and Sialkot while its west bound exits include Kala Shah Kaku (M-2 inter-change), Muridke, Eimanabad, Gujranwala City, Daska, and Wazirabad.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to lay foundation stone for Jalalpur Canal on 13th December 2019*

Prime Minister Imran Khan is likely to lay the foundation stone for the 115.7km-long Jalalpur Canal on December 13th, sources informed Pakistan Today, adding that the canal would help irrigate the areas of Pind Dadan Khan as well as parts of Khushab.

As per the sources, PM Khan is expected to lay the foundation stone for the long-awaited Jalalpur Canal this month, while the Punjab Irrigation Department, along with other concerned departments of the Punjab government, has been making necessary arrangements to hold a ceremony in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*RAWALPINDI: A Chinese company will conduct a free feasibility study for a project to run a circular rail service along the proposed Leh Expressway between Rawalpindi and Islamabad.*

*The company, the Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) and Capital Development Authority (CDA) will work together and will sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) soon. The Ministry of Railways will coordinate between the company and the local civic authorities, a senior railway official said.*

Sources told Dawn that the China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) would conduct a feasibility study to run the rail service along Leh Nullah between the twin cities.

The Ministry of Railways and the CCECC decided to begin work on the project after Railways Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed’s official visit to China, where the project was discussed.

Firm, RDA and CDA to work together on train service between twin cities, MoU to be signed soon

“The CCECC management has decided to conduct a survey to initiate a technical and financial feasibility study for the project and local leadership has been asked to take up the project as a priority,” a senior ministry official told Dawn.

He said that Mr Ahmed arranged a meeting with the local administration and senior RDA officials at the company’s request.

“The Punjab government agreed in principle to launch the train project but funds will be allocated in the next fiscal year. The provincial government has less money in the current fiscal budget,” he said.

The RDA has provided a feasibility study conducted for the Leh Expressway project, he said, adding that a team from the company wants to hold a detailed meeting with the Ministry of Railways planning department and the administrations of Rawalpindi and Islamabad to discuss a strategy for the proposed project.

The circular rail would cover all three major points in the twin cities – Saddar in Rawalpindi, Pakistan Secretariat in Islamabad and the Islamabad International Airport – along with other areas along the 25 kilometre Leh Expressway.

On Wednesday, a delegation from the company visited Rawalpindi and met with Commissioner retired Capt Mohammad Mehmood. Mr Mehmood asked the company to carry out the feasibility study and sign an MoU.

According to a press release, the commissioner said the Leh Expressway and circular rail projects will facilitate the residents of the twin cities and the local administration will provide its full support in this regard.

Published in Dawn, December 12th, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE MULTI STORY BUILDINGS..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*In latest news, Punjab's agriculture department plans to spend Rs5 billion to promote the cultivation of oilseed crops, mostly revolving around sunflower, canola and sesame across the province. Whether or not Rs5 billion is enough to change the country's cultivation landscape is another affair, the initiative ought to be appreciated in principle, though of course the move would require a much more deliberated inclusive effort than a single provincial department spending on a one-off five billion rupee project.*

Here are some quick hard facts as necessary context. Pakistan produces only 10 percent to 12 percent of edible oil requirements through local crops, varying from year to year, and depending upon whose estimates one trusts. And here is the background maths of it, according to industry estimates.

*Total demand for fat in the country is about 4.3 to 4.7 million tons. This is mainly met by direct oil imports (palm oil) of 2.8 to 3.2 million tons. About 0.25 million tons of soybean oil is also imported. Of the rest, about three-fourths is produced locally but from imported seeds, which includes rapeseed, soybean and sunflower. Little wonder then that annual import bill of edible oil and oilseeds was around $3.6 billion or about 6.5 percent of total imports last year. Bear in mind that soybean seeds are also increasingly being imported to meet the growing demand for soybean-based feed – mainly for poultry, and marginally for livestock and fisheries.*

Can Pakistan really do something about local oilseed production? Theoretically yes, likely not. Not unless a great change in policy mindset is brought about.

Oilseeds may be grown in high water availability season, but famers naturally prefer to use that season for mainstay crops. In the offseason, oil seeds crops compete with wheat crop, which not only enjoys support price but is also the song, dance and folklore of farmers. Secondly, marketing lines between farmers and seed processers have not been sufficiently established. Oilseeds also do not enjoy necessary extension services by agriculture departments whereas seed type and quality of oil seeds has not been a matter of focus by agriculture research institutes.

And while oilseed imports may be huge, the industry doesn't have as great lobbying power as do other segments of the political economy. Oil seed farmers aren't as big as wheat, rice and sugarcane who enjoy direct or indirect representation in the parliament. Whereas neither oil extractors nor vanaspati manufacturers are as moneyed as the usual big business houses who enjoy heavy clout in the likes of FPCCI or Pakistan Business Council.

*Add to that another twist: there are two interest groups within oil seeds. Poultry industry would mainly want local cultivation of soybean seeds, provided it is cheaper to produce soybean locally. Feed is about 75-80 percent of the cost of poultry, of which about 75-80 percent is the cost of soybean meal. Over the last five years, soybean seed imports have hit about $900 million (as a result of poultry-led demand), which is quite a huge number for one single non-fuel tariff line. Overtime if soybean meal is adopted by local livestock industry, then demand for soybean will only grow north, which in turn would create pressure on the government to grow soybean locally.*

Channels checks with solvent extractors suggests that they would also prefer soybean cultivation over other oil seeds, because in the case of soybean, both oil and meal are sold at better rates and better volumes. The vanaspati industry, however, is mainly interested in other oilseeds because unlike soybean, other oil seeds have a better oil yield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Map of Lahore Sialkot Kharian Rawalpindi Motorway


----------



## ghazi52

*CM* Punjab Usman Buzdar Inaugurated and performed Ground Breaking of 13 Projects in Taunsa Shareef

‏وزیراعلیٰ پنجاب ‎Usman Buzdar کا تونسہ شریف کی تعمیر وترقی کیلئے بڑا پیکیج۔ تونسہ میں 2ارب94کروڑ روپے کے 13منصوبوں کا افتتاح اورسنگ بنیاد

100کنال پرگورنمنٹ ٹیکنیکل ٹریننگ انسٹی ٹیوٹ کا سنگ بنیاد رکھاجس پر 30کروڑ روپے لاگت آئے گی

‏تونسہ شہر کی بیوٹیفکیشن کے منصوبے کا سنگ بنیاد جس پر 62کروڑ 74لاکھ روپے کی لاگت آئے گی، کھرڑ بزدار تک ہنگلون26کروڑکی لاگت سے تعمیر ہونے والی 23کلو میٹر طویل سڑک کا افتتاح ،11کروڑ62لاکھ روپے کی لاگت سے تونسہ کی 5اندرونی سڑکوں کا بھی فتتاح کیا۔

‏گورنمنٹ گرلز ہائرسکینڈری سکول کی اپ گریڈیشن کے منصوبے کا سنگ بنیاد رکھا جس پر 9کروڑ روپے سے زائد خرچ ہوں گے، گورنمنٹ بوائز ہائی سکول کی اپ گریڈیشن کے منصوبے کا سنگ بنیاد رکھا۔جس پر4کروڑ 37لاکھ روپے لاگت آئے گی۔

‏وزیراعلیٰ نے ٹرائبل ایریا کی 3سڑکوں کے منصوبے کا سنگ بنیاد رکھا 65کلو میٹر طویل سڑکوں پر 8کروڑ 26لاکھ روپےکی لاگت آئےگی،ٹرائبل ایریا میں سڑکوں کی تعمیر کےتین منصوبوں پر1ارب روپےسےزائدلاگت آئےگی۔

بارتھی تا فاضلہ کچھ براستہ پھگلہ25کلو میٹر طویل سڑک33کروڑ75لاکھ روپے میں تعمیر ہوگی۔
‏بارتھی تا ہنگلون کچھ براستہ سورادات32کلومیٹر طویل سڑک42کروڑ40لاکھ روپے میں بنے گی آغامسجد تابیل بتر18کلو میٹر طویل سڑک26کروڑ80لاکھ روپے میں تعمیر ہوگی۔

‏وزیراعلیٰ نے گورنمنٹ ڈگری کالج فاربوائز تونسہ میں ضروری سہولتوں کی فراہمی کے منصوبے کا سنگ بنیاد رکھا۔جس پر ساڑھے 11کروڑ روپے کی لاگت سے ضروری سہولتیں فراہم کی جائیں گی۔اس کے علاوہ پاسپورٹ آفس کا بھی افتتا ح کیا۔

‏وزیراعلیٰ نے تعمیر پائل فاؤنڈیشن برج نالہ سنگڑبارتھی کے منصوبے کا سنگ بنیاد رکھا جس پر27کروڑ88لاکھ روپے لاگت آئے گی۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction New Building of Punjab's Provincial Assembly.


----------



## POTTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211296479077445632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211296482101538816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

POTTER said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211296479077445632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211296482101538816


I hope these universities are not just mills of producing graduates with no skills or development, rather these are institutions of higher learning that take a diamond in the rough and produce a well crafted jewel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Under Construction New Building of Punjab's Provincial Assembly.


Why do they need a new building?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Why do they need a new building?



Just to spend money in Lahore, This is being under construction for more than 10 years, stop during Sharif term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Just to spend money in Lahore, This is being under construction for more than 10 years, stop during Sharif term.


What in the actual fu*k? This should be turned into a library once built and they good for nothing assembly told to stay in the old one. 

Why do they waste millions on things and people that do Jacksh$t? This money could've been used to fix the land distribution in punjab or proper world class schools/clinics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 91 KM Sialkot Lahore Motorway ..SLM lane marking started.

After completion it will be reduced travelling time from 3 hours to 45 mints.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Eastern Bypass*


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan has formally inaugurated the Model Police Station at Mianwali.

Establishing model police stations in Punjab is part of Prime Minister Imran Khan's initiative and vision of justice for all.





















Model Police Station Daneywal Vehari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

'WCLA Completed Conservation, Restoration Projects 2019'







New projects will also be launched in 2020 while the schemes and projects were approved by the government under the fiscal year 2019-20, said a press release issued here on Tuesday.

The projects at Lahore Fort [in 2019] included the conservation of Barood Khana, conservation of western fa�ade of picture wall, inauguration of Picture wall and Royal Kitchens conservation, restoration of Deewan-e-Aam, conservation of Musaman Gate, conservation of Shah Jahan's Quadrangle, conservation of Alamgiri Gate and Temple of Loh and conservation of Shah Burj Gate whereas the total amount released to the WCLA for Fort Projects was Rs 50 million since June till December 2019 while the allocated budget was for the year 2019-20 and WCLA has utilized Rs 25 million so far on the fort projects.

The projects to be undertaken at Lahore Fort in 2020 include conservation of Moti Masjid, Conservation of Shahi Hammam in quarter area, conservation of Deewan-e-Aam basement, conservation of Dewan-E-Aam, Doulat Khana Khas-O-Aam, Kharak Singh Haveli, Akbari Gate, conservation of Makatib Khana and the northern side of the picture wall.The projects to be started in the walled city Lahore in 2020 include project of rehabilitation of Sonehri Masjid, Chowk Kotwali via dabbi bazaar and the project cost would be Rs. 443.467 million, conservation and restoration of Mariam Zamani Masjid .

Similarly, WCLA would be working on the conservation projects in other cities of Pakistan which include Zohb Baluchistan, Okara, Jehlum, Peshawar, Rawalipindi and Muzafarabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sialkot-Lahore Motorway to be inaugurated in March*


Sialkot: The Sialkot-Lahore Motorway project has reached its final stages of construction; with its inauguration scheduled to take place on March 31, a news source reported. In this regard, Deputy Commissioner (DC) Dr Nasir Mehmood Bashir revealed that the new road would connect Sialkot and Lahore through eastern parts of Punjab – cutting down the travel time between the two cities to only 41 minutes.

Addressing the Executive Committee of the Sialkot Chamber of Commerce and Industry (SCCI), the DC stated that the motorway comprised four lanes, nine interchanges, 20 bridges, eight flyovers, and 18 underpasses. He added that the authorities concerned also planned to set up three industrial zones, in addition to two universities, along the Lahore-Sialkot Motorway.


Bashir said that the relevant authorities would also connect the new motorway with M2 and N5 via the Lahore Link Road near Kala Shah Kaku. He added that the Lahore-Sialkot route would run parallel to the GT Road, passing from east of Kamoki, Gujranwala, Daska, and Sambrial – finally ending in Sialkot. He further revealed that the Lahore-Kamoki Section 1 would become functional from January 10 onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First section of 22 Km Lahore Sialkot Motorway M-11, is now opened for traffic.

While section of 69 KM will be completed in few months


----------



## ghazi52

*Defence Housing Authority - DHA Bahawalpur Community Club Under Construction.*

Construction timeline: 2 years
Total Area: 275,000 sq ft Approx
Designer Name: Raees Fahim & Associates


----------



## ghazi52

*Hyundai Nishat Motors Pvt. Ltd., M-3 Industrial Estate, Sahianwala, Faisalabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) has completed the construction of the first section of *Lahore-Sialkot Motorway,* and it has opened for public traffic, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) on Wednesday.

“The operative section of 22kms starts from Kala Shah Kaku till Road Muridke-Narowal and the remaining portion of 69kms will open in the next few months,” the statement added.

According to officials, the total cost of the 91.2km-long project, which is a four-lane motorway with seven interchanges in areas including Gujranwala, Daska and Sambrial, is Rs43.85 billion.

The project completion would enable commuters to reach Sialkot via Lahore in 50 minutes only, the military’s media wing said, adding that it will reduce traffic burden on GT Road as well as on M2.


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: The first section of Lahore-Sialkot Motorway has been opened for public traffic, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The recently launched Special Economic Zone (SEZ) under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in #Faisalabad would create around 70,000 new jobs within a year while it will also absorb as many as 400,000 skilled workers in four years.

According to the estimates of Faisalabad Industrial Development and Management Company (FIEDMC), more than 400,000 trained employees would be required for different departments in the special economic zones. After successful venture of M-3 Industrial City and Value Addition City under FIEDMC, Allama Iqbal Industrial City, a prioritized Special Economic Zone of CPEC, has turned a centre of attraction for investors across the globe, FIEDMC Chairman Mian Kashif Ashfaq told APP here on Friday.

Approximately, more than Rs 357 billion has been invested in the Zones and the government has announced that all investors would enjoy a 10 years tax holiday and duty free import of plants, machinery, raw material and other equipment. The FIEDMC Chairman informed that for the provision of the skilled manpower, an agreement was in final stage with a German institution GIZ, Fouji Foundation and Punjab Vocational Training Council.

FIEDMC will provide them land where these institutions will set up their training centers. In this regard, FIEDMC is also consulting the industry so that training to be imparted to students in accordance to their future need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab govt to cultivate sunflower across 210,000 acres this year*

In order to increase the per-acre yield of sunflower (oilseeds) in the country, the Punjab govt has set the production area target of 210,000 acres for sunflower cultivation in 2020, it was learnt on Monday.

The federal government has already allocated Rs10 billion to increase the production of sunflower (oilseeds) in the country.

*‘YIELD COMPETITION’*

To achieve the sunflower cultivation target, Punjab’s agriculture department has introduced a ‘per-acre yield competition’ among the farmers of 15 districts. In addition, the provincial government is also giving a subsidy of Rs5,000 per acre to sunflower growers.

The competition would be conducted among the farmers from #Bahawalnagar, #Bahawalpur, #Bhakkar, #DGKhan, #Khanewal, #Layyah, #Lodhran, #Mianwali, #Multan, #Muzaffargarh, #Okara, #RahimYarKhan, #Rajanpur, #Sialkot and #Vihari


----------



## ghazi52

91 Km ..Sialkot-Lahore Motorway project has entered its final stages, which will be inaugurated on March .Three industrial zones and two universities would also be established along with the project.

The first section opened for operations is 22-km long, and it stretches from Kala Shah Kaku to Muridke-Narowal Road.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Sialkot Motorway
*
GT Road & Lahore Eastern Bypass Interchange.


----------



## ghazi52

* Lahore Eastern Bypass *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

‏‏وزیرِ اعظم عمران خان نے مظفر گڑھ میں 250بیڈز پر مشتمل رجب طیب اردگان ہسپتال ٹرسٹ کے نئے بلاک کا افتتاح کر دیا-

وزیرِ اعلیٰ پنجاب سردار عثمان بزدار بھی وزیرِ اعظم کے ہمراہ

Started in the tenure of previous Government the total bed capacity is 500 after addition of this block with the budget of 8 Billion PKR. In the first phase 100 beds block was made by the grants of Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan while later Punjab government added 150 beds in 2nd phase and in 3rd phase 250 addition beds are added.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Orange Line to Consume Electricity Worth Rs. 2.5 Crore Every Day*


Orange Line Metro Train, Pakistan’s first electric train, is going to consume 1.35 million electricity units every day when it starts functioning next month.

As per details, the Lahore Electric Supply Company (LESCO) has informed the provincial government that two test runs of the electric train used massive 2.7 million electric units worth Rs. 50 million

LESCO informed the government that the Orange Line train will consume Rs. 25 million worth of electricity daily to run uninterrupted. This means that Punjab will have to pay an electric bill of a whopping Rs. 750 million every month for this ‘white elephant’ project that only serves on a 27-kilometer short track. This is besides the other operational and management costs.

Note that Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar-led Punjab government had refused to give Rs. 10 billion subsidies for the project, saying that they would rather fund government schools and hospitals with this fund.

In a provincial cabinet meeting earlier this week, it was revealed that the government will have to pay an additional Rs. 10 billion annual subsidies even if it keeps the ticket price at Rs. 60 per trip.

Refusing to approve such a hefty amount for a single project, it decided to send back the matter to Punjab Assembly for further deliberation.

On a separate occasion, former spokesperson for CM Buzdar, Shahbaz Gill, had revealed that the government will have to fix the ticket fare at Rs. 285 per head to run Orange Train without any loss. Even in this case, Rs. 6.5 billion alone will go in the interest payment on the debt obtained for the project.

*Pro Pakistani*


----------



## ghazi52

*Kundian Forest Revival plan:
*
Total Area = 20,000 Acres
New Plantation = 5,000 Acres
Rehabilitation = 5,000 Acres
Tourist attractions = 10,000 Acres

Plant4Punjab 
CleanGreenPunjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Ghakkar (Gujranwala) Sports complex near completion, with these facilities:
*
Football stadium
Hockey Stadium
Cricket Ground
Gymnasium
Athletics track
Volleyball court
Tennis court
Badminton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*122 Km Lilla-Musakhel Highway under planning
*
NHA is planning to build a Highway for connecting Lilla to Musakhel, Mianwali.The proposed alignment of Lilla to Musakhel traverses from Lilla interchange and passes through major locations of Katha Sargal, Nali, Jabbi Shareef, Choha Shareef, Warcha, Fateh Pur Mehra, Chiddru and ends at approximately 2km from Abba Khel on Mianwali-Talagang Road, District Mianwali. The proposed highway will pass through major administrations of three districts i.e., Jhelum, Khushab and Mianwali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CM Punjab has laid foundation of Mega Project in Health sector. With cost of 7 Billion rupees a Sir Ganga Ram Mother child care hospital will be built in Lahore on 12 acres with ten departments and 10 floors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CM Punjab has instructed transport department to procure 300 Electric Hybrid buses, as per new EV Policy, for different cities of Punjab.

It will help in facilitating the public and reducing air and noise pollution.


----------



## ghazi52

*Taunsa, D.G.Khan, Sports facilities* . Taunsa Cricket Stadium (completed) & Tehsil Sports complex in process. Sports Board #Punjab & Department of Youth Affairs & Sports Punjab are trying to provide Sports facilities at far flung remote areas of the Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab government has started a program to provide municipal services at the doorsteps of the citizens.

▪︎Under this program, the standard of different municipal services will be improved and machinery worth Rs885 million will be provided to both Sahiwal and Sialkot districts.

▪︎The Asian Development Bank has provided financial assistance to Gov Punjab PK for this program which includes waste management, water supply, disposal & provision of clean drinking water.

▪︎Secretary Local Government briefed about the safety van & details of other machinery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> Punjab government has started a program to provide municipal services at the doorsteps of the citizens.
> 
> ▪︎Under this program, the standard of different municipal services will be improved and machinery worth Rs885 million will be provided to both Sahiwal and Sialkot districts.
> 
> ▪︎The Asian Development Bank has provided financial assistance to Gov Punjab PK for this program which includes waste management, water supply, disposal & provision of clean drinking water.
> 
> ▪︎Secretary Local Government briefed about the safety van & details of other machinery.


Not sure why LG system is not being implemented in Punjab and KPK... Heck even if opposition parties win and they do good work then it'll only benefit the people. I hope LG elections are held soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Punjab lays foundation stone of Institute of Cardiology in DG Khan*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

May 14, 2020

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar on Thursday has laid foundation stone of Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar Institute of Cardiology in Dera Ghazi Khan.

According to details, Institute of Cardiology will be completed with the cost of four billion rupees.

The CM said that patients suffering from heart disease will be able to get treatment in their own city.

Sources told that Usman Buzdar will also perform groundbreaking of modern intercity bus terminal project worth 33 core rupees.

Besides this, Chief Minister will lay the foundation stone of expansion project of Dot Bridge interlinking traffic of four provinces and Gajjani spur to save lands from river erosion.

Meanwhile, Chief Minister will give the cheque of more than 26 crore rupees to MEPCO for providing electricity to electricity-less localities of Taunsa and Koh-e-Suleman.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Syed1. said:


> Not sure why LG system is not being implemented in Punjab and KPK... Heck even if opposition parties win and they do good work then it'll only benefit the people. I hope LG elections are held soon.


The elections are due in Feb on non party basis. 
But carona a gaya. Ab wait kero September tak ka.


----------



## ghazi52

CM Punjab Usman AK Buzdar laid foundation stone of "Firdous Market" Underpass Lahore today

F*irdous Market Underpass
*
▪ Cost Estimate = 1.76 Billion
▪ Completion = in 4 Months
▪ Length = 750 Meters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A new* National Park *approved by* Punjab *and only 50 miles from Islamabad -* Kheri Murat NP *in the  Kala Chitta range of Attock -
Rs 400 mlllion for setting up this world class nature and wildlife reserve *













· May 19, 2020·

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

MUZAFFARGARH:

500 Bed Recep Tayyip Erdogan Hospital completed. 250 Bed hospital phase 1 was funded by Turkish Government while 250 bed phase hospital was funded by Government of Punjab.






















Mall of Mandi Bahauddin has been designed to become the iconic shopping destination, located at the heart of the city











Gatwala Commercial Hub. Royal Mall Faisalabad. Under Construction at Canal Road Faisalabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction New Building of Punjab's Provincial Assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Design of Lahore Entry Gate Under Construction near Thokar Niaz Baig Bridge by Lahore Development Authority LDA.

© Muhammad Shafiqe 

#Lahore #Punjab #Pakistan #LDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: An agreement for the construction of Lahore Ring Road’s Southern Loop (3) was signed on Saturday, paving way for likely initiation of work on the Rs10 billion project by end of this week.

The agreement was signed between the Lahore Ring Road Authority (LRRA) and National Logistics Cell (NLC).

Since construction of Southern Loop (SL3) will start from Raiwind Road (Adda Plot), it will connect Multan Road at Maraka point. The construction of 8-km SL3 with two interchanges, six lanes dual carriageway and three subways would be completed within one year.

Prime Minister Imran Khan and Chief Minister Usman Buzdar were also present in the agreement-signing ceremony. LRRA Chairman/Commissioner Saif Anjum and NLC Chief Operating Officer Col Shah Jahan signed the agreement.

The SL3 will be constructed under public-private partnership (PPP) and build, operate and transfer (BOT) basis. Total land consisting of 3,098 kanals worth Rs4.586 billion has already been acquired. The project cost would be recovered by the contractors in the form of collecting toll from motorists. Construction cost of SL3 is Rs10 billion within a period of 25 years as approved by [PPP] Policy & Monitoring Board in its first meeting.

The SL3 will not only connect distant areas to city’s main junctions but also 34,000 vehicles per day would travel on it.


----------



## Hiraa

For Bahria Town, i am guessing.


----------



## F86 Saber

Hiraa said:


> For Bahria Town, i am guessing.



No, this section will not have any improvement for the approach to Bahria Town, the overhead bridge planned at Shahkam Chowk, on the other hand, will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MAP of one of most awaited 290 KM Mianwali - Muzaffargarh (MM Road). The road has been recently shifted from Government of Punjab to Federal Government of Pakistan and further handed-over to National Highway Authority.

The road will be constructed through Public-Private Partnership (PPP) and going to be start soon.
NHA aims to deliver development program as per Government's policy and priority with respect to time and cost.


National Highway Authority

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> MAP of one of most awaited 290 KM Mianwali - Muzaffargarh (MM Road). The road has been recently shifted from Government of Punjab to Federal Government of Pakistan and further handed-over to National Highway Authority.
> 
> The road will be constructed through Public-Private Partnership (PPP) and going to be start soon.
> NHA aims to deliver development program as per Government's policy and priority with respect to time and cost.
> 
> 
> National Highway Authority


Any more details on it? The name says 'Road' which in Pakistan context means one lane in each direction. Kind of stupid to build a new 'road'.... If you are building a new route atleast my it 4 lanes if not 6.


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt works for synthetic hockey turf ground in Dera Ghazi Khan have commenced and will be completed within the next two days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

*Thal Canal project*
We hope the significant project does not fall prey to politics
Editorial | July 12, 2020


_The order by Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar that work on the Greater Thal Canal should start without any further loss of time has kindled hopes of revival of the 160-year-old project. The canal will irrigate barren lands in the districts of south Punjab, thereby increasing food production manifold in the country. The main canal will be 35km long and its water-carrying capacity will be 8,500 cusecs. The length of branch canals will be 344km. The canal system will irrigate 290,000 acres of land in Bhakkar, Layyah, Muzaffargarh, Khushab and Jhang, increasing food production in these districts by as much as 40%.

The project was planned by the then government in 1860 and funds had also been allocated for it. It was, however, shelved due to the changing priorities of the government. The Mankirah branch of the Greater Thal Canal was completed in 2008, but after that the work was stopped. The Asian Development Bank has announced a grant of $150 million for the Chobarra branch of the canal. Now the chief minister has announced start of work on the project. Last year, Mr Buzdar had also laid the foundation stone of the 120-year-old Jalalpur canal system.

For the Thal Canal Project, the Punjab government will provide all sorts of resources, manpower and expertise. The chief minister has ordered that the legal process for acquisition of land for the purpose should be expedited and transparency should be ensured in payment for the acquired land. Experts are of the opinion that the canal will also help overcome the water shortage by preventing the rapidly declining groundwater level. The recent wheat shortage has also led the authorities to resume work on the long-stalled canal project. The resumption of work on the Thal Canal will increase food production which will not only make the country self-reliant in food but surplus will be available for export. We hope the significant project does not fall prey to politics.




Published in The Express Tribune, July 12th, 2020.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2254466/thal-canal-project?amp=1_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamiyah

Don't you guys think that PTI govt. is also neglecting Faisalabad like the previous governments. Is there any projects PTI is working on and they've proposed. There is no new projects. All are old and outdated which this city no longer needs. Government is also neglecting every city but Lahore. I really feel bad for this city. This city has no clean and straight road. No clean garden. No system for rain water drainage. Evey major road in this city is toota phoota. Can anyone please tell me that is there any new projects for Faisalabad?


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Agriculture, Food & Drug Authority (PAFDA) new building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Pakistan’s first underground water reservoir system starts launched in Lahore – VIDEO*


Web Desk
10:12 PM | 13 Jul, 2020






*SHARE*




LAHORE – The country’ first underground water reservoir system to store water from seasonal rains and reduce flooding has been launched in the Punjab capital city.

The project, titled “Monsoon Underground Water Reservoir”, took three months to be completed at Lahore’s Lawrence Garden.

Built at the cost of Rs. 149 million, the water tank can hold up to 1.5 million gallons of water after a heavy downpour.

It is modelled after reservoirs in Japan and the United States, which offer an effective use of water resources and disaster prevention especially in metropolitan areas

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/13-...ervoir-system-starts-launched-in-lahore-video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab has set a target of planting 37 Million Plants in this season for which 363 nurseries and 244 Distribution points have been established in all 36 Districts.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balkassar Mianwali N-130... Namal Rikhi, Mianwali Punjab ...

Newly widened road, passing through Musa khel mountains is now a lot easier for traffic...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*NTDC installs 600MVA transformer at Yousafwala grid station*
MD says transformer installation will help improve power supply to MEPCO areas of Sahiwal, Chichawatni, Pakpattan, Arifwala, Kassowal, Vehari and Chishtian

The National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has successfully commissioned a 600MVA transformer at 500kV Yousafwala Grid Station, Sahiwal.

The transformer on Saturday was energized on full load.

Addressing the inauguration ceremony, NTDC Managing Director Engr Dr Khawaja Riffat Hassan said that the installation work on the 600MVA autotransformer at 500kV Yousafwala grid station has enhanced the capacity of the station to 1,800MVA at 500kV level.

“This will improve power supply to MEPCO areas of Sahiwal, Chichawatni, Pakpattan, Arifwala, Kassowal, Vehari, Chishtian; LESCO areas of Okara, Sarfaraz Nagar, Lahore as well as some areas of FESCO. Resultantly, overloading of the system, as well as forced load shedding, will be reduced.”

The managing director further said that in order to enhance the power system transmission capacity under its constraints management strategy, the NTDC is vigorously pursuing the completion of installation work of autotransformers at 220kV Ghakhar grid station and 500kV Rawat grid station.

“The NTDC will soon install a 160MVA transformer at 220kV Ghakhar grid station (Gujranwala),” he added.

The 220kV Gakkhar Grid Station is located near the industrial hub of Gujranwala and adjoining districts. Due to the ever-rising industrial and commercial activities in the region, the increasing demand for power is causing overloading of currently operational autotransformers.

Moreover, the MD said, a 160MVA autotransformer is also being installed at 500kV Rawat Grid Station, Rawalpindi. “After completion of installation work, the total capacity of the said grid station would be increased to 910MVA. The transformer will not only share the load of other transformers of the same grid station but the areas of IESCO and Rawalpindi District, Islamabad Capital territory, whereas Jhelum and Chakwal District will also have improved voltage profile and will minimize forced load shedding. The transformer is likely to be energized during the ongoing summers.”

The NTDC MD assured that the installation work of transformers would be completed on a fast track basis so that uninterrupted power supply is provided for the comfort of consumers of respective distribution companies of GEPCO and IESCO.

Dilating upon the installation works, the MD said that the company has completed the installation work of transformer at Yousafwala Grid Station on war footings ahead of its deadline despite the problems being faced due to the prevailing Covid-19 situation.

He said that Energy Minister Omar Ayub Khan, Special Adviser to Prime Minister Shahzad Qasim and Power Secretary Omer Rasul have also appreciated the NTDC management for early energization of the project.

https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk...00mva-transformer-at-yousafwala-grid-station/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*Punjab to have five more districts*
*CM says new districts will be made on administrative grounds*

LAHORE - Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar Wednesday said that decisions about making new districts and tehsils will be made on administrative grounds and distribution of population and financial resources will also be minutely studied before the final decision.

The Chief Minister stated this in a meeting with Punjab Minister for Irrigation Mohsin Khan Leghari as the latter took up the issue of demarcation of administrative boundaries and pleaded his case for inclusion of Jampur Tehsil in the list of proposed new districts and tehsils.

“The decision about new districts and tehsils will be made on merit and no locality will be ignored”, said the Chief Minister, adding that Jampur tehsil of Rajanpur district will also be taken along in the journey of development.

According to an official release, the creation of more job opportunities for South Punjab and issues relating to carving out new districts and tehsils also came under discussion in the meeting. 


Bahawalpur motorway policeman defrauds residents with fake jobs




The Minister also apprised the CM about the performance of his department.

The CM stated the government has fulfilled the promise of setting up the Southern Punjab secretariat and now the locals will not have to visit Lahore for the solution of their issues.

The journey of the development of Southern Punjab has begun and it will not stop, he told the minister. 

It may be recalled here that Punjab government has already constituted a task force to review boundaries of tehsils and districts in the province.

Last meeting of this task force was held in the last week of January this year.

This meeting had pondered over the procedures and rules for setting up new districts and tehsils in Punjab.

According to terms of reference of the task force, the local district administration will initiate a proposal for news districts and tehsils.


Pakistan, Saudi Arabia agree to continue its mutual consultation on ...




A study group comprising representatives of the Punjab Board of Revenue, Finance Department, P&D and Excise Department would later examine this proposal keeping in view the geography and economic impacts.

The government is considering to revise the boundaries of some districts because the population of some tehsils are more than that of the districts while the population of some districts is less than tehsils.

The proposed new district include Kot Addu, a tehsil of Muzaffargarh district, Taunsa, a tehsil of DG Khan districts, Chistian, a tehsil of Bahawalnagar district, Shujabad, a tehsil of Multan district and Jampur, a tehsil of Rajanpur district.

CM VISITS KHANKI

HEADWORKS

Buzdar visited Khanki Headworks on Wednesday and inspected the arrangements made for dealing with the possible flood.


Pakistan Railways announces to run special trains on Eidul Azha to ...




The CM on the occasion stated that line departments have already been alerted while water situation in Jhelum, Chenab and Sindh rivers is constantly monitored. He announced plans to inspect other headworks as well.

The Irrigation Secretary told that a 27-km long road has been constructed from Wazirabad to Khanki Barrage besides setting up a vocational training centre, BHU and recreational park.

He also briefed about the latest water situation in different rivers. The Khanki Headworks was constructed in 1892 and a new Khanki Barrage has been constructed on Chenab River with the assistance of ADB.

An amount of Rs21 billion and 30 crores has been spent on the upgradation project. Up to 11,500 cusec water flow would be guaranteed in Lower Chenab Canal round the year along with the continuous supply to 2925 contiguous water channels of 4680-kilometre long irrigation system.


SAPM Zafar Mirza warns surge in coronavirus infections amid Eidul ...




This would help to irrigate 3.301 million acre land of Gujranwala, Hafizabad, Sheikhupura, Nankana Sahib, Jhang, Chiniot, Faisalabad and Toba Tek Singh. This would benefit more than six lac farmer families and the water flow capacity of the barrage, after up-gradation, has increased from eight lac cusec to 11 lac cusec.

This would usher in an era of agricultural prosperity besides proving an important step for safety from the floods. Provincial Minister Malik Asad Khokhar, ACS (Infrastructure) and others were also present. 

https://nation.com.pk/09-Jul-2020/punjab-to-have-five-more-districts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New roads in Attock*

APP
July 28, 2020








ATTOCK: As the provincial government looks to enhance the tourism profile of the historic Attock district apart from helping it realise its potential under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the provincial government intends to spend as much as Rs5.952 billion on as many as 25 road and highway schemes in the district.

This was disclosed by the Attock Deputy Commissioner Ali Anan Qamar on Monday as he chaired a special meeting of the district development committee at his office.

The meeting was briefed that the provincial government plans to launch as many as 87 different development projects in the district during the ongoing fiscal year 2020-21.

Participants of the meeting were informed that Rs302.299 million will be spent on five different schemes in the construction sector, a sum of Rs1.695 billion will be spent on the execution of as many as 23 different schemes of public health, a sum of Rs3.39 billion will be spent on six different schemes for the provision of sporting facilities in various towns of the district.

Further, Rs5.952 billion will be used on 25 different road schemes, moreover, a sum of Rs2.757 billion will be spent on the execution of as many as four schemes to improve the irrigation system in the district.

Around Rs40 million will be spent on a scheme for mines development, Rs50 million on the execution of a scheme on livestock development, Rs241.98 million on four schemes regarding the local government, Rs59.979 million on two schemes to develop tourism, Rs76.552 million will be spent on three schemes regarding higher education, a sum of Rs879 million will be spent on the execution of a scheme regarding agricultural development.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 28th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Civil Secretariat in Bahawalpur started functioning. First step towards "Suba Junoobi Punjab"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

e-Khidmat Markaz, Multan is almost ready for inauguration. e-Khudmat Markaz will offer 78+ citizen services to the people of Multan, under one roof. Operations to start after August 14, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dualization and construction of Mianwali to Sargodha road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Agricultural Investigation Council Islamabad inaugurated the first portable solar power irrigation system on the agricultural farm of Dr. Malik Abdul Wahid Jasra in the town of Pelovins, Tehsil Noorpur Thal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*FESCO Completes Two New Grid Stations*




Tue 11th August 2020 | 06:10 PM


FAISALABAD, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - APP - 11th Aug, 2020 ) :Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Faisalabad Electric Supply Company (FESCO) Shafiq ul Hassan said that with the completion of two new grid stations 66KV Musa Khel and 132KV Cheena would not open new horizons of development but also helpful to provide uninterrupted supply to the public.

He lauded the efforts of GSC staff on completion of 66KV Musa Khel grid station in the shortest time period.

He said that loses on Musa Khel and Numl feeders have also been reduced and residents of area are getting smooth voltage.

Similarly, completion of 132KV Cheena grid station would not supply the excellent voltage to far-lung areas but also provide relief to FESCO system as well as consumers. The construction of 24 KM long transmission line is also part of this project.

FESCO is also taking necessary measures for the up-gradation of the distribution system in view of growingnumbers of consumers so that quality service could be provided to them.
_
https://www.urdupoint.com/en/amp/pakistan/fesco-completes-two-new-grid-stations-998594.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

سیالکوٹ، سمبڑیال سے کھاریاں 49کلومیٹر طویل موٹروے تعمیر کرنے کی فریبلٹی رپورٹپر کام کا آغاز ،منصوبہ پر 22ارب 25کروڑ 40لاکھ روپے لاگت آئے گی۔

سمبڑیال سے کھاریاں تک 49کلومیٹر براستہ گجرات موٹروے کی فریبلٹی رپورٹ آغازکر دیا گیا ہے۔ لاہور سیالکوٹ موٹر وے سمبڑیال کے قریب سیالکوٹ وزیر آباد جی ٹی روڈ سے لنک کرے گی جبکہ سمبڑیال کھاریاں موٹروے کا آغاز وہاں سے کیا جائیگا۔ او ر شہباز پل سے گزر کر گجرات کے علاقہ جلال پور جٹاں سے ہوتی ہوئی کھاریاں جی ٹی روڈ سے منسلک ہو جائیگی۔ مذکورہ موٹر وے 6لائنوں پر مشتمل ہوگی ۔جبکہ آزاد جموں کشمیر سے آنے والے ندی نالوں پر بھی تین پل تعمیر کئے جائیں گے ۔جبکہ اس منصوبہ کے مکمل ہونے سے آزاد کشمیر کے اضلاع بھمبر ،میر پور، باغ ،کوٹلی وغیرہ کے عوام کے لئے لاہو ر کا سفر کئی گھنٹے کم ہو جائیگا۔

#Sialkot #Kharria #Motorway #NHA



Sialkot, Sambriyal to build a 49 km long motorway from Kharian. The plan will cost 22.25 billion Rupees.

Feasibility report of Gujarat Motorway has been launched for 49 km Sambriyal to Kharian. Lahore will link Sialkot Motorway near Sambrial to Sialkot Wazirabad on GT Road, while Sambriyal Kharian Motorway will be started from there Passing the Shahbaz bridge, Kharian will be connected to GT Road from Jalalpur Jattan area of Gujarat.
The motorway will be composed of 6 lines. While three bridges will also be built on the river coming from Azad Jammu and Kashmir. While the completion of this project will reduce the journey of Lahore for the people of Bhimber, Mirpur, Bagh, Kotli of Azad Kashmir districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CCECC team briefed about Rawalpindi-Islamabad Circular Railway project*

Rawalpindi Development Authority’s (RDA) Chief Engineer Aamir Rashid and the authority’s focal person for this project Sadoon Basra briefed the Chinese team about the Rawalpindi-Islamabad Circular Railway Project. They informed the team that a total length of Leh Nullah will be about 19 km

A ten-member team of China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) visited various points of Leh Nullah as part of feasibility study of the project along with Leh Expressway Project. Punjab government has already started process of demarcation of area alongside the Leh Nullah. The process of land acquiring will begin shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Ring Road Map •

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Mother & Child Hospital over an area of 200 Kanals in Mianwali. 
The work on site is in full swing. Upon completion, the hospital will ensure the availability of qualified teams of physicians, technicians, nurses, and administrative staff ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi Ring Road project approved by CM Buzdar*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
September 05, 2020

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar has approved the Rawalpindi Ring Road project under Public-Private Partnership (PPP) programme.
The approval has been accorded in the meeting of Public-Private Partnership and Monitoring board. 
According to media reports, the project would be completed at the cost of Rs 50 billion.
Punjab CM Usman Buzdar said the mega project would resolve the issues of Rawalpindi traffic and boost economic activities in the area. 
He directed the authorities concerned to minimize the processing time of the PPP projects.
Punjab government would start development work on Sheikhupura-Gujranwala road in coming days, the Punjab CM said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

> Rawalpindi Rang Road Project is a mega plan of Rs 50 billion.
> The project will start work without delay in the timeline. The government will provide full support to fast forward the project.
> 
> ·











>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Punjab, Usman Buzdar's arrival in Harbanspura: Rescue 1122 station inaugurated near Harbanspura Rang Road.

The Chief Minister also inaugurated 5 stations of Rescue 1122 established in other areas.

▪︎ Other stations along with Harbanspura are set up in Shadbagh, Inside city, Maraka and Kot Abdul Malik.
▪︎ The Chief Minister unveiled the Rescue 1122 stations and saw the rescue staff practical demonstration.
▪︎ The Chief Minister also inspected the fire brigade car and ambulance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Govt. Renews Contract for Lahore Metro Bus At A 43% Lower Rate*


Punjab government and Albayrak Group, a Turkish conglomerate and the current operator of the metro bus service, have signed the contract extension for the procurement, operations, and maintenance of the Lahore Metro at a significantly lower rate.


According to Chief Minister Punjab, Usman Buzdar, Punjab Mass Transit Authority (PMTA) has renewed the contract of Lahore Metro for the next 4 years at a rate of Rs. 304 per kilometer.
In September 2012, PMTA and Albayrak Group had signed an 8-year contract of Lahore Metro at a rate of Rs. 368 per kilometer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Orange Train: On our way to launch the project soon; teething issues resolved, fare decided, trial runs underway, O&M award given, hiring in progress.


----------



## ghazi52

People of Faisalabad will not get free sanitation and garbage disposal services, the city’s waste management organization has said.
The financially deficient Faisalabad Waste Management Company (FWMC) has decided to charge a certain fee for the service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

ghazi52 said:


> People of Faisalabad will not get free sanitation and garbage disposal services, the city’s waste management organization has said.
> The financially deficient Faisalabad Waste Management Company (FWMC) has decided to charge a certain fee for the service.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 671382


They never got any. All the jamadars and garbage collectors receive money from every single house in the city. I personally pay my garbage collector 200 a week. And so does all of my neighborhood. And for the sanitation I request every single person on this forum to visit this city and see from their own eyes how filthy this city is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad Industrial Zone has set up a medical equipment manufacturing zone on 200 acres, which will significantly reduce the import of medical equipment we do 1. 1.4 billion, syringes, needles, Canolas, Xray Machines, Heart stunts, Dialysis machines. We will build in Pakistan, the next zone will be Sialkot

12:43 AM · Sep 27, 2020

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PFA get FM radio **license*

The Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar has assured PFA of every possible assistance

September 27, 2020

*RAWALPINDI: *The Punjab Food Authority (PFA) has obtained a license to launch its FM radio channel. The measure has been taken to sensitise the people about adulterated and substandard quality products.

The radio channel is expected to start broadcasting from the beginning of next year.

The authority would air shows by inviting health and food experts to create awareness among the people. Different cooking programmes and those related to women would also be aired on the channel.

The authority will also air a list of items declared hazardous to prevent people from purchasing them. The Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar has assured PFA of every possible assistance.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 27th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

02 Oct 2020








ISLAMABAD: Finance adviser Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh chairs a meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council on Thursday. — APP

ISLAMABAD: The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) on Thursday approved seven major road projects worth Rs162.607 billion along with three power projects of Rs410.66bn for Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The Ecnec meeting presided over by Adviser to the Prime Minister on Finance and Revenue Dr Hafeez Shaikh also approved in principle the Locust Emergency and Food Security Project. The World Bank will provide $200 million for the locust project.

The Ecnec approved a road project of 221.95 kilometer (Shikarpur-Rajanpur section) at a cost of cost of Rs44.703bn. The Asian Development Bank (ADB) will share the cost of this project which will be completed in three-years. It envisages construction of additional two-lanes and widening/rehabilitation of existing two-lane carriageway of Shikarpur-Rajanpur section of Indus Highway N-55.

The total length of Shikarpur-Rajanpur section is 221.950 km which will be upgraded to a four-lane dual carriageway facility with each lane 3.65m wide. The National Highway Authority (NHA) will be responsible for the execution, operation and maintenance of the project. Federal Public Sector (PSDP) Development Programme has allocated Rs1bn for the completion of this project in 2020-21.

The Ecnec approve an amount of Rs33.172bn for construction of Rajanpur-DG Khan Section of N-55 as four-lane Highway 121.50 km. The ADB will provide an amount of Rs28.528bn. The NHA will complete the project in three years. The project road starts from Rajanpur and passes through Fazilpur, Muhammad Pur Dewan, Jampur and terminates at Dera Ghazi Khan. Federal PSDP has allocated Rs500m for the completion of this project in 2020-21.

The apex body approved an amount Rs52.276bn for dualisation and rehabilitation of DG Khan-DI Khan Section of N-55(208.19 km). ADB will provide Rs44.957bn for the project which will be completed in three years by NHA. The project road starts from DG Khan then passes through Shah Sadar Din, Kala, Shahdan Lund, Taunsa, Tibi Qasrani, Mahra, Paroa and terminates at DI Khan. Federal PSDP has allocated Rs500m for the completion of this project in 2020-21.

The Ecnec approved rehabilitation and upgradation of 79.890 km, Jhaljao- Bela Road at the total cost of Rs11.118bn without any foreign exchange component. The project will be completed in three years by the NHA. The project road starts from Jhaljao and terminates at Bela, District Awaran.

The road traverses through towns of Augani, Sipai sing, Chauki and finally terminates at Bela. It is expected that the completion of the project will save vehicle travel time and vehicle operating costs of commuters. It will also contribute to ensure efficient movement of trade, goods and traffic in relatively shorter time.


_Published in Dawn, October 2nd, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ECNEC Approved 3 sections of 1264 km 4 lanes Indus Highway N-55.

Shikarpur to Rajan Pur 222 km with Cost Rs 44.7 Billion in three years

4 lanes Rajanpur to D G Khan cost Rs 33.2 Billion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Punjab PDWP approves Rs20bn uplift projects*




*LAHORE: *The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) of Punjab approved four development schemes of various sectors with an estimated cost of Rs19,995.533 million.
These schemes were approved in a meeting of PDWP presided over by the Chairman P&D Board Hamed Yaqoob Sheikh.

Provincial Secretary P&D Imran Sikandar Baloch, all members of the Planning & Development Board, provincial secretaries of concerned departments, Senior Chief (Coord) Javed Latif, Assistant Chief Coordination Shahid Idrees and other senior representatives of the relevant provincial departments also attended the meeting.
The chairman P&D Board, while chairing PDWP emphasised on the seriousness of Covid-19. He said that the Punjab government is always focused on protecting citizens’ health by initiating such schemes and projects which are not only economically concerned but also focused on those whose livelihoods are at stake.

The approved development schemes included as Construction of Distribution Center, Rehabilitation of old Jhal Khanuana Water Treatment Plant (JICA Grant-In-Aid) Phase-I Faisalabad at the cost of Rs6,948.610 million, Covid-19 responsive and other natural calamities control programme at the cost of Rs10 billion, Feasibility Studies of Mohar Lift Irrigation Scheme “A&B” offtake from RD 201+500 & 87+000 Mohajir Branch (PC-II) at the cost of Rs58.123 million and Land Acquisition for Jalalpur Irrigation Project (JIP) (Revised) at the cost of Rs2,988.800 million.










Punjab PDWP approves Rs20bn uplift projects


LAHORE: The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) of Punjab approved four development schemes of various sectors with an estimated cost of Rs19,995.533 million.These schemes were approved i




www.pakistantoday.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab govt to launch Orange Line Metro Train on 25th*

October 6, 2020

*LAHORE: *Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar on Tuesday approved to make Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) service operational from October 25.

CM Buzdar also directed all departments concerned to complete their preparations in this regard.

The provincial government approved OLMT fare at Rs40, as the chief minister rejected an earlier proposal of Rs50 fare.

Last month, China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Authority Chairman Lt Gen (r) Asim Saleem Bajwa had announced over 250 new jobs of various categories for Lahore’s Orange Line project.

The Orange line project is a rapid transit system under construction in Punjab’s capital Lahore. 

The line will span 27.1km (16.8 mi) with 25.4km (15.8 mi) elevated and 1.72km (1.1 mi) underground. 

The line will be served by 26 stations and is expected to facilitate about 250,000 passengers daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt adds 10 zones to Ring Road project*

RDA to hold public hearing about the road on Oct 17


Qaiser Shirazi/Jamil Mirza
October 07, 2020








Work continues on the Northern Loop of the Lahore Ring Road. EXPRESS/PHOTO: IJAZ MAHMOOD


*RAWALPINDI: *The Punjab government has added 10 new commercial and residential zones in the Rawalpindi Ring Road Project Economic Corridor (RRPEC).

The government has released the plan of the Rawalpindi Ring Road project after approval on Tuesday.

A dry port equipped with modern facilities, a well-equipped hospital, and an international expo centre along with the establishment of fruit and vegetable markets, goods and public transport terminals, and cattle markets will be part of the project as per the released plan.

The public hearing of the Ring Road project would be carried out on October 19. In this regard, 

Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) Chairman Tariq Murtaza said that 65.6 kilometre (km) long Ring Road would have six lanes on each side like the motorway.

Along with it, the officer said that service roads would be constructed along the main road too while RDA would plant 0.15 million saplings on the entire route of the signal-free corridor.

Murtaza said that the project would have interchanges at eight different locations including Radio Pakistan, Rawat, Chak Beli, Adyala, Chakri, M2 Mor, Islamabad International Airport (IIA), and Sangjani while residential zones would be established along Sangjani, Adiala, Chakri and Chak Beli interchanges.

He said that the federal government has recently approved establishment of two new dry ports, one in Punjab and the other in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. Of these one would be established near Rawat on the Ring Road while the other will be developed near Hakla Dam in Dera Ismail Khan.

The planned expo centre along Ring Road would be constructed near IIA. The hospital in the project will be built near Chak Beli Interchange whereas the amusement park would be constructed between Chakri and Morat interchanges.
PM Imran Khan and Punjab Chief Minister Usman Bazdar will lay the foundation of the mega project in December.


*Land acquisition rates*

The rates approved by the district price committee for acquiring land for the right of way under the first phase of the Rawalpindi Ring Road project have been sent to the Punjab Board of Revenue for approval.

Under the first phase, some 51 kilometres (km) land would be acquired from Radio Pakistan on GT Road to China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) route.

The land acquisition for 14 km long road from Sangjani in the second phase would be started later.
After approval and issuing of notification, the objections would be summoned from the landowners within 15 days.

After the settlement process, the owners would be paid compensation through the land acquisition collector.

Further, some Rs6 billion have already been transferred to the account of the land acquisition.

_Published in The Express Tribune, October 7th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Mass Transit Authority (PMTA) is all set to complete handing and taking over procedures from the Chinese Joint venture, CR-Norinco next week, paving a final way for much-awaited public launch of the CPEC’s Lahore Orange Line Metro Train, on October 25.


----------



## ghazi52

*CM hands over 571 vehicles to Punjab Police*








https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
*APP*
6:53 PM | October 10, 2020


In order to ensure the safety of life and property of people, the Punjab government provided 571 new vehicles to the Punjab Police.

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar handed over the keys of new vehicles to the police in a function held at the CM’s Office. Inspector General of Police (IGP) Punjab Inaam Ghani gave a detail briefing to the chief minister about the police vehicles.

Usman Buzdar said that the government fulfilled its promise of providing resources to the Police Department for safeguarding life and property of the people. Five hundred new vehicles would be given to the police stations whereas 47 vehicles to the Punjab Highway Patrolling Police and rest of 24 vehicles would be given to the elite force.

Usman Buzdar said that police have been made free from political influence by providing required resources. Provision of new vehicles would improve the efficiency of the police besides further improving the patrolling system of Highway Patrol Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Happy rd Anniversary to the Motorbike Ambulance Service!

▪︎ Supply of timely and professional help in 6 lakh emergency
▪︎ Motorbike ambulance service started soon in 27 districts
▪︎ Immediately responded to emergency accidents inside the dense populations and narrow streets of 9 divisional headquarters of Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab Provincial Development Working Party approved four development schemes of various sectors with an estimated cost of Rs. 13,586.49 million.

These schemes were approved in the 10th meeting of Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) of current fiscal year 2020-21.


The approved development schemes included as ...

Establishment of 200 Bedded Mother & Child Hospital and Nursing College, District Attock at the cost of Rs. 6,071.340 million, 

Provision of Motor Bike Ambulance Service in Remaining 27 District of Punjab (Revised) at the cost of Rs. 984.906 million, 

Taleem Sab kay Liay Project (Phase-II) at the cost of Rs. 893.115 million

Punjab Non Formal Education Project (Phase-II) at the cost of Rs. 5,637.129 million.


----------



## ZAMURD

Roads being converted into 4-lanes from 2017-2025 and new 4-lane roads in Punjab.

1. Sargodha-Mianwali
2. Lodhran-Khanewal
3. Lahore-Sialkot motorway
4. Chakwal mundra
5. Minawali-Multan road
6. DG Khan-Multan road
7. DG Khan-rajanpur indus highway
8. Talagang-Mianwali road
9. Sheikhupura-Gujranwala road
10. Islamabad-Mianwali-DI Khan motorway
11. M-4 motorway completeion
12. M-3 motorway completion
13. M-5 motorway completion
14. Bahwalpur-M5 motorway road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Divider NJB started at CPEC Link D IK han Islamabad Motorway M-14 (Khushal Garh to Kohat Road package 3) N-80.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

*Faisalabad to Get an International Airport and Expo Center*

Prime Minister, Imran Khan, issued orders on Wednesday for quick resolution of the problems faced by Faisalabad’s textile industry.

During a meeting with a delegation of business representatives and exporters associated with the textile industry, PM directed Minister for Industries and Production, Hammad Azhar, to consult with all stakeholders regarding the setting up of an Expo Center in the city.

He also directed the Ministry of Communications to prepare for setting up a motorway interchange at Chak Jhumra.

The PM also instructed the Ministry of Aviation to strategize for building Faisalabad International Airport. In return, the business community vowed to increase textile exports to $21 billion by next year.

The Prime Minister commended the industrialists and said, “You are Pakistan’s industrial hub. If you progress, Pakistan will progress.”









Faisalabad to Get an International Airport and Expo Center


Prime Minister, Imran Khan, issued orders on Wednesday for quick resolution of the problems faced by Faisalabad’s textile industry. During




propakistani.pk




*LDA prepares proposals for construction of Mall Road tunnel*




*LAHORE: *The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) has started preparing megaproject proposals to maintain the flow of traffic on Mall Road, which is the busiest road in the provincial capital, _Pakistan Today_ learnt on Wednesday.

Reportedly, due to the large markets on this road – such as Hall Road Market, Neela Gumbad Bicycle Market, Anarkali Bazaar, Baden Road Market and many important government offices and courts – this road becomes so busy on workdays. Thus, it becomes a major challenge for the traffic police and other government departments.

The LDA was tasked by Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar to work on proposals to improve traffic flow on the Mall Road. In this regard, the LDA started to work on two proposals for Mall Road.

The first proposal was to make a two-way underpass at all the ‘chowks’ on the road to improve the flow of traffic. The second proposal would suggest to the government to build an underground tunnel, for which the two ends would be located near the Fortress Stadium Bridge and Neela Gumbad Chowk, and would include exit points near the various chowks. The depth of the tunnel would be 40 to 50 feet.

A joint study has also been started by LDA and the National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) for further planning.

In the next few days, Lahore Commissioner Zulfiqar Ahmad Ghuman will be briefed on the proposal based on NESPAK’s study and later the CM will also be briefed on it.

Speaking to _Pakistan Today_, LDA Spokesperson Sohail Janjua confirmed that only the paperwork on the tunnel construction project had been started by the engineering department.

“Our department develops new proposals and designs to make the city better but is currently working on project proposals. So far, this proposal has not been discussed with NESPAK nor has the LDA DG and Lahore commissioner been briefed,” he said.

Furthermore, the LDA has also started work on other tasks assigned by the CM, including the design of Shahkam Chowk Flyover and the design of Sheeranwala Gate Flyover. Similarly, planning has also been started for the construction of new parking plazas in the city and allocation of finances is also being considered in this regard.

While these proposals are being prepared by the LDA, it is pertinent to mention that ongoing projects have been delayed.
The Firdous Market underpass is in the process of being completed after a six-month delay and the CM is expected to inaugurate it on November 20, for which preparations are being made.









LDA prepares proposals for construction of Mall Road tunnel


LAHORE: The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) has started preparing megaproject proposals to maintain the flow of traffic on Mall Road, which is the busiest road in the provincial capital, Pakistan T




www.pakistantoday.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

ملتان کی خوبصورتی میں مزید اضافے کےلیے ملتان کے داخلی راستوں پر گیٹ نسب کا کام جاری ہیے 
گیٹ کا ڈیزائن بہاوالدین زکریا دربار کے داخلی دروازے کی مشہابیت سے تیار کیا گیا ہیے

#Multan #Punjab #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Provincial Minister for Industries and Trade Mian Aslam Iqbal, while chairing a departmental meeting, said that a special economic zone (SEZ) and an expo centre will be established in Gujranwala.

“Industrial estates will be set up at appropriate places along Lahore-Sialkot Motorway and Lahore-Multan Motorway. I will visit Gujranwala next week to announce a package for industries,” he stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Buzdar okays three new parks to combat air pollution in Punjab*

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar has approved the establishment of three national parks in Punjab.

In a tweet on Friday, Special Assistant to the CM on Information Firdous Ashiq Awan said one of the three proposed parks will be established over an area of 13,700 acres in #KallarKahar salt range, while the two others include 8,740-acre Kehri Morat National Park and 38,874-acre Pibi Rasool National Park.

These parks will not only help reduce environmental pollution, protect rare species of flora and fauna and promote tourism in Punjab, but will also provide people with recreational spots, she added

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

*CM okays Lahore uplift plan, comprising hospital, water tanks and underpasses*
The Newspaper's Staff Reporter Updated 07 Dec 2020






Chief Minister Usman Buzdar on Sunday approved a special development package for Lahore that includes construction of a hospital, two overhead bridges, an underpass and 10 underground water tanks to store rainwater. — APP/File

LAHORE: Chief Minister Usman Buzdar on Sunday approved a special development package for Lahore that includes construction of a hospital, two overhead bridges, an underpass and 10 underground water tanks to store rainwater.

With the chief minister in the chair, the Lahore Development Authority’s governing body meeting decided to start the mega projects for providing relief to the Lahorites.

*Hospital*
According to the plan, a state of the art 1,000-bed hospital would be established on the LDA land on Ferozepur Road near Arfa Karim Information Technology Park at a cost of Rs7 billion.

The proposed hospital will have a capacity of 400 beds in the general ward, 400 beds in cardiology and 200 beds in blood diseases wards.

The chief minister has approved a health department summary for setting up the hospital.

*Bridges*
The LDA governing body also approved the construction of a two kilometers long overhead bridge from Naulakha Police Station to Sheranwala Gate at a cost of Rs4.5 billion. The project aimed at improving the traffic flow would offer immense relief to the walled city residents.

Similarly, a project of installing overhead bridge at Shahkam Chowk would cost Rs1.5 billion.

*Underpasses*
Of the three underpasses, one will be constructed from Band Road Chowk towards Samanabad, second on Ferozepur Road near Gulab Devi Hospital and another one along with a flyover bridge at the Karim Block Market Chowk.

*Underwater tanks for rain water storage*
The LDA would also construct underground water tanks for instantly draining out the rainwater and storing it for later use at a cost of around Rs1 billion. “Neither I will have to go on the roads during rain for the inspection, nor will people have to face difficulties”, the chief minister said explaining the benefits of the project.

*Apartments*
In the first phase, the LDA governing body approved construction of 4,000 apartments in the LDA City for the low-income segment of society at an estimated cost of Rs40 billion.

Since the government plans to build more than 35,000 apartments on 8,000 kanals of land, the chief minister directed that the LDA should send a summary to the CM’s Office within seven days and added that the PC-1 of the project be prepared and approved by December 31.

*Bus terminal*
A modern bus terminal will also be constructed at Thokar Niaz Baig.

LDA DG Ahmed Aziz Tarar briefed the meeting about the projects.









CM okays Lahore uplift plan, comprising hospital, water tanks and underpasses


LDA governing body approves construction of 4,000 apartments in the LDA City for low-income segment of society.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

IDAP (Infrastructure Development Authority of Punjab) constructed Pakistan Kidney and Liver Institute and Research Center (PKLI&RC). Work on the hospital is in full swing with Package A and B to be fully completed by December 2020.
























........

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Knowledge Park - LKP*

Boundary Wall and Gates of Lahore Knowledge Park are nearing completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab cabinet approves NOCs for five new Cement Plants*


The Punjab cabinet approved issuing no-objection certificates (NOCs) for the establishment of five new cement plants in the province.

This was announced by Chief Minister Usman Buzdar in a post on his official Twitter handle.

He said there were only twelve cement plants in the province till recently but the Cabinet, with persistent efforts of his team, approved NOCs for five more plants.

“These new plants will bring a collective investment of Rs150 billion to Rs200 billion to the province in addition to creating employment opportunities for hundreds of thousands of people,” the CM said

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336681827348733955

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese govt, companies, ANGCC Consortium keen to invest $8bn in Ravi City project*, PM told


Besides, he was informed, that ANGCC - a Global Investment Consortium, had also offered to invest $ 5 billion in the project on partnership basis.


Prime Minister Imran Khan was told that the Chinese government and companies were keen to invest $ 3 billion in the #Ravi City project in #Lahore and that the investment did not include any kind of loan.
Besides, he was informed, that ANGCC - a Global Investment Consortium, had also offered to invest $ 5 billion in the project on partnership basis.



The prime minister, who was presiding over a meeting of the working group of #RaviRiverfront Urban Development Authority (RUDA) and Pakistan Islands Development Authority (PIDA), was told that in order to further speed up the progress on the Ravi City project, a board had been constituted and work on the project would start in January

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today Punjab Govt had launched initiative to Develop Infrastructure for Heritage Sites under the project of Punjab Tourism for economic growth Project PTEGP Official.

This project aims to develop tourism sites and promote our tourism industry in order to promote PM Imran Khan vision of tourism.

#RoadsToPunjabTourism


----------



## ghazi52

*FWO has mobilized construction team for the execution of Dadocha Dam today. 
*
The project will be completed in two and half years Inshah Allah and would supply 35 Million Gallons of water per day to the residents of Rawalpindi and adjoining areas. This would reduce our reliance on tube wells and improve surface level storages. 

Dam will also contribute positively towards ecology of the area, increasing green cover and development of an excellent tourism spot for the twin cities. Representatives of Punjab Irrigation Department, Revenue and Civil Administration were also present on the work site.

Courtesy: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

Punjab badly needs indus highway dualization, Mianwali-Multan dualization.
10 small dams in pindi potohar region and 1 medium dam at Chenab river.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime minister Imran Khan performed groundbreaking of four mega development projects worth Rs 15 billion yesterday at Chakwal.

The prime minister broke ground for.........................

- Rs 1.45 billion project of University of Chakwal
- Rs 7.7 billion 500-bedded DHQ Hospital
- Rs 480 million Center of excellence
- Rs 3.87 billion Chakwal Northern Bypass.
*
Other development Projects*

- Rs 240 Million Saral to Dhudhial, Saral Bypass
- Rs 240 Million Latifal to Sarkal Kasar Road
- Rs 890 Million Dhulla to Mangwal Road (Inauguration soon)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*In a first, Punjab govt launches online portal for retirement of teachers*

Hamza Zakir
Dec 29, 2020


For the first time in the nation’s history, School Education Department (SED) Punjab today launched an online portal for the retirement of teachers. Geared towards removing the need for employees to get involved in bribery and recommendations with the aim of increasing transparency, the online portal has been hailed by the government as a revolutionary step towards the facilitation of retired SED employees.

Punjab Education Minister Murad Raas took to Twitter to announce the official launch of the Online Portal for Retirement of Teachers.

“Today for the First time School Education Department Punjab launched the Online Portal for Retirement of Teachers,” he said.

He added that the system would help reduce the need for bribery and getting safarish and that it would provide a completely transparent system for the facilitation of retired teachers at zero cost.

“No more bribery, no safarish from anyone and a complete transparent system. Notification on your device. Cost to us – Zero,” the minister declared.

In this regard, an opening ceremony was also held in which Raas touched upon various issues concerning the state of education in Punjab, with the closure of schools due to COVID-19 being the most pressing one.

“I want to open schools,” he said. “However, we may have to go with the option of extending the closure of schools, given the current circumstances.”

He further stated that the Private Schools Act will be sent to the cabinet for approval. According to him, the legislation should be getting the green light from the government within three months.

He added that private schools can now get themselves registered with the provincial government online. In fact, 31,000 private institutions have already done

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Jalalpur Irrigation Project*

Construction Canal from Rasul Barrage located along right bank of River Jhelum.
It will enhanced agricultural production on 79750 Hectare & will benefit 200,000 rural people

Length of canal: 200 KM
Cost: $274.63 Million

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Survey of 40 kms Rawalpindi Ring Road land completed*

The project would have interchanges at eight different locations including Radio Pakistan, Rawat, Chak Beli, Adyala, Chakri, M2 Mor, Islamabad International Airport (IIA) and Sangjani.Fruit & vegetable wholesale markets, goods..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019

ghazi52 said:


> *Survey of 40 kms Rawalpindi Ring Road land completed*
> 
> The project would have interchanges at eight different locations including Radio Pakistan, Rawat, Chak Beli, Adyala, Chakri, M2 Mor, Islamabad International Airport (IIA) and Sangjani.Fruit & vegetable wholesale markets, goods..



What is the next step? any idea?


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction and Extensions of Hospital underway. Soon to be included in the list of serving the people.........................................
*
1. Establishment of Five 200 bedded mother and children hospitals and Nursing Colleges in Punjab..
2. 500 bedded DHQ Hospital. Chakwal.
3. Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar Institute of Cardiology, Dera Ghazi Khan.
4. Sheikh Zayed Medical Complex - I, II & RHC to THQ . Rahim Yar Khan.
5. Establishment of University Hospital, Lahore.
6. Upgradation of DHQ Hospital , Mianwali.
7. Establishment of Tertiary care Hospital Nishtar Multan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab to Launch its Own Electricity Transmission & Distribution Company*


Following the nationwide power outage over the weekend, the government of the Punjab has decided to launch the Punjab Transmission and Distribution Company that will install its own electricity wires and transmission grids.

The provincial Minister for Energy, Dr. Akhtar Malik, said that the federal cabinet has been sent the summary regarding the launch of the transmission company.

“The construction of such power plants will prevent the entire country from going into darkness,” he said


----------



## Chishty4

*وزیر اعلی پنجاب عثمان بزدار کی ہدایت پر جنوبی پنجاب کی شناخت کیلئے اہم اقدام
ضلعی انتظامیہ نے موٹر وے درکھانہ کے مقام خوش آمدید جنوبی پنجاب کا بورڈ نصب کردیا
جی ٹی روڈ میاں چنوں کے مقام پر بھی بورڈ لگادیئے گئے 
جنوبی پنجاب سیکرٹریٹ علاقہ کی ترقی کے لئے امید کی کرن ہے
جنوبی پنجاب کے باسیوں کا عثمان بزدار حکومت کی پالیسیوں پر اعتماد کا اظہار*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE: *Prime Minister Imran Khan reached Lahore on Friday and met Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar. During the meeting, the premier was apprised on various development projects and the overall situation of the province.

During the day-long visit, a number of proposals would be approved to expedite action against the land mafia across Punjab. PM Imran would also be briefed on agriculture marketing during the visit.

The premier is also scheduled to perform a* ground-breaking ceremony of Sheikhupura-Gujranwala road *– a project being completed at a cost of over Rs 5 billion.

The road would link the two industrial cities and would be maintained by a private company for the next 25 years. The 43-kilometre road would be completed under a public-private partnership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=209165787348984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM asks Punjab govt to facilitate farmers*

January 16, 2021

LAHORE: Prime Minister Imran Khan has termed agriculture “the most important sector” for the country’s future and asked the Punjab government to “remove all hurdles for facilitating farmers”.

Briefing the media after Mr Khan’s visit to the city on Friday, Special Assistant to the Punjab Chief Minister on Information Firdous Ashiq Awan said the prime minister recalled that Punjab used to provide food to 70 per cent of the country’s population but had regrettably fallen back due to a lack of research and technology.

“This is why the agriculture sector is first priority of the government for the future development of the country,” she quoted the PM as saying.

Terms agriculture most important sector for country’s future

The ministers concerned briefed the prime minister on their performance in the last 30 months and the PM assigned them targets for the second half of the term with timelines. Stressing the need to bring rural and urban areas on the same level of development, the PM asked the ministers to prepare strategies for tripling agri-produce on a war footing.

The prime minister was told that the province had sufficient stocks of wheat and the provincial authorities were moving against sugar hoarders on an effective and fast-track basis.

The prime minister directed the provincial government not to spare hoarders and stockists and make sure they did not succeed in punishing the common man. He also appreciated the strategy against hoarders.

According to the special assistant, the industry has started responding to government’s initiatives and the cycle has started. During the last two years, the government has ensured that instead of swelling pockets of “inspectors” in the industry, the national exchequer should be benefited.

According to the special assistant, Pakistani products are being recognised the world over and exports are on the rise.

Earlier, chairing a meeting on reforms and performance of police, the prime minister stressed the use of modern technology to control crimes and directed Inspector General Inam Ghani, who briefed him on reform, to utilise all resources to protect the life and property of citizens.

Mr Khan regretted that political appointments were made in the police during previous regimes, which adversely affected the performance of the department.

“No one is above the law and police personnel should not succumb to any influence or pressure. Police on the basis of equality and law would lead to satisfaction of citizens,” the PM said and asked the IGP Punjab to focus on improving the image of his department.”

Published in Dawn, January 16th, 2021


----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350106406876229633


----------



## ghazi52

*Yasmin Rashid announces to upgrade all nursing schools to colleges*

The Frontier Post
January 19, 2021


LAHORE: Punjab Health Minister Dr Yasmin Rashid said Tuesday that all nursing schools in Punjab will be upgraded to colleges with the students receiving degrees instead of diplomas.

“The nurses will not have the option to pursue masters and PhD programmes,” said the health minister, adding that no government worked to uplift nurses. The student capacity has been increased from 1,600 to 2,350 with two midwifery schools being upgraded to college status.

Dr Rashid said the incumbent government had recruited 500 nurses and intends to increase monthly stipend from Rs20,000 to Rs31,000. Moreover, the Shahdara Nursing College would now only train male nurses.


----------



## Chishty4

‏32 ارب روپے کی لاگت سے زیر تعمیر جلالپور کینال سسٹم پر تیزی سے کام جاری:

سسٹم میں 116 کلومیٹر لمبی مین نہر جبکہ 210 کلومیٹر ملحقہ چھوٹی نہریں بنائی جارہی ہیں جس سے جہلم اور خوشاب کے 80 سے زائد دیہات کی تقریبا1 لاکھ 70 ہزار ایکڑ اراضی سیراب ہوگی​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jalalpur canal system
*
Work on Jalalpur canal system under construction at a cost of Rs 32 billion is rapidly working:
In the system, 116 km long main canal while 210 kilometers adjacent small canals are being built, which will provide about 1 lakh 70 thousand acres of land water of more than 80 villages of Jhelum and Khushab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) allocated a sizeable $86 million for the project, and more than 10,000 primary schools so far have shifted to the alternate energy source.

The bank is also working on an energy-efficient building for the Punjab Energy Department in Lahore..

A 2.5MW solar power project at Islamia University Bahawalpur is nearing completion in 2021, with a couple of distribution units to be operational in the next few months. When completed, it is expected to help the government save Rs. 55 million in annual bill payments.

In other news, a lot of work has been done to convert 20 well-known shrines in the province to solar energy. Some notable beneficiaries of the project include Data Darbar, Darbar Baba Bhuleh Shah, along with the shrines of Shah Hussain, Hazrat Sultan Bahoo, Shams Tabrez, and Bahauddin Zakaria Multani, among others

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab to become first province with gene sequencing machine for coronavirus tracing*










The genome sequencing machine Pakistan will be buying. Photo: Courtesy Punjab primary and secondary healthcare department

In a first, a genome sequencing machine is being purchased by Punjab to help identify news strains of COVID-19 in the province.

Currently, only the National Institute of Health in Islamabad has such a machine. Samples from positive patients in Punjab were sent to the federal lab if a reading was required.

Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar approved Rs50 million in funds to buy the genetic sequencing technology.

Globally, scientists have so far identified three variants of the deadly coronavirus.

“Punjab will be the first province to buy a gene sequencing machine,” said Captain (r) Muhammad Usman Younis, secretary of the primary and secondary healthcare department, in a press statement.

The machine will allow investigation of what variants of the virus are causing deaths in the second wave of the pandemic, the statement said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on Nishtar II Hospital and Nursing College with 1,000 beds in Multan continues fast: Hospital equipped with modern facilities to provide medical facilities to citizens is the top priority of the Government of Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan and Chief Minister Punjab visit Sahiwal*

Foundation stone laid of projects of billions of rupees
In which

1. Water/Solid Waste Treatment Plants




2. Water supply & Sanitation schemes




3. 120 Bedded Cardiology Hosp




4. Motorway - Sahiwal Link




5. Chichawatni - Rajana - Pir Mahal - Layyah - Taunsa Road




6. New tube wells, tanks, & Water supply schemes
7. Local Government Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*4 Lanes 43 Km Sheikhupura Gujranwala Road under construction.*

Estimated Cost PKR 5.2 Billion under Public Private Partnership Punjab Govt, project road starts at end of flyover ramp over motorway M2 near Sheikhupura city & ends at flyover crossing (GT Road Crossing) Gujranwala City.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dring Stadium Bahawalpur is the only large stadium in Pakistan with separate grounds for all sports within one wall, cricket, hockey with astroturf, football, wrestling, tennis, swimming pool, badminton walking track, gym.There is also a new air-conditioned complex for indoor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Noorpur Thal , newly built road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

We built all this from Karachi money lmao 😆😆😅😅


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction Mianwali Mother & Child Hospital and Nursing College 






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today Punjab cabinet has approved to build 200 beds mother and child hospital in Multan's old grain warehouse. 

12 new hospitals in the public sector with health insurance supply to every citizen by the end of this year. They are also making it so that the people of Punjab have the best health facilities!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Government approves Rawalpindi Ring Road Construction on public private partnership mode

The provincial government has formally approved the construction of proposed Ring Road on public private partnership mode. The City District Government Rawalpindi (CDGR) is going to launch bidding for the mega project for which advertisements would be floated in national newspapers.

Addressing the meeting, Commissioner Capt (Retd) Muhammad Mehmood said that the proposed Ring Road project has been approved by the Punjab government on public private partnership after reviewing its all technical and economic aspects by the government.

He said investors’ conference was held in Rawalpindi in which scores of nations and international investors/construction companies including from China and France expressed their keen interest in the mega project.

He further said the Punjab government is acquiring land for the project for which Rs 6 billion has also been allocated. He added that government has started compensating the landlords and owners in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=549958942631139


----------



## ghazi52

*Central Business District CBD Lahore project will create wealth up to 6,000 billion: *

Prime Minister Imran Khan said that the Central Business District (CBD) in Lahore would create wealth up to 6,000 billion PKR

Speaking at the groundbreaking ceremony of the Central Business District (CBD) ceremony in Lahore, the prime minister said that his government had been trying to negotiate this deal for the past year. The project will generate Rs 1,300 billion in its first phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Metro Bus service to add 64 new buses to it's fleet.
*
A syndicate of banks led by the Bank of Punjab as mandated lead adviser and arranger signed a financing agreement of Rs2.6 billion with the VEDA Transit Solutions for provision of 64 new environment friendly buses to Lahore Metro Bus.

The other banks included in the syndicates are Samba Bank Limited, Askari Bank Limited, Bank Alfalah Limited and JS Bank Limited. These banks acted as co-arrangers for the transaction.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work at the new Punjab Assembly Building in Final Phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Japan has extended a grant of Rs6 billion (Japanese Yen 4.09 billion) for improvement in Faisalabad’s water treatment and distribution system.

Economic Affairs Division Secretary Noor Ahmed and Ambassador of Japan Kuninori Matsuda signed the exchange notes in this regard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Ghakkar Sports Complex

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

For the first time in Pakistan, Hire your very own personal assistant.

BellBoy
is an app that allows you to Hire-a- BellBoy on hourly basis to help you manage all outdoor day to day tasks efficiently.


Delivering you Food from different places, doing your Grocery, taking your clothes to the Dry cleaners, bringing your Documents to you or helping you in your market or product surveys, Bellboy can do it all on your behalf whether you are an individual or running your home based business.

Currently functional in Bahria Town Lahore only.

Download Links:

App Store: https://apps.apple.com/pk/app/bellboy/id1542320310...

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Render of Ammar Chowk Underpass project, Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran inaugurates Kohsar university, upgrades TB Sanatorium hospital Murree*

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
April 23, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday inaugurated Kohsar University and upgraded TB Sanatorium Hospital in Murree.

The Punjab House of Murree has also been included in the Kohsar University to expand its premises and academic blocks while special disciplines of Hotel Management and promotion of tourism are being introduced in the university besides other faculties

Addressing the inauguration ceremony of Kohsar University in Murree, the prime minister said that the incumbent government was striving for the betterment of the masses.
“Kohsar University will help in promoting tourism in the region,” Imran Khan said while emphasizing that Pakistan’s future lies in tourism.

He shared how Switzerland having less area and scenic spots than Pakistan’s northern areas was earning US$60 billion through the tourism industry.

“Several tourist spots could be established in KP and Gilgit Baltistan,” the prime minister pointed while emphasizing as to how the incumbent government has played its role in promoting tourism in the country.

Imran Khan said that promoting tourism could help the country in returning its debts and bringing an economic revolution.

He said the previous leaders had been neglecting tourism and utilizing government resources for personal benefits. “A family in Murree spent Rs830 million from the national exchequer on their home,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Minister for Energy, Mr. Hammad Azhar and Punjab Energy Minister Dr. Akhtar Malik attends MoU ceremony of USD 708 million, 1263 MW PTPL, RLNG based Power Project, located near Trimu Barrage, District Jhang, at Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

> _*Bids invited for construction of Dadhocha Dam located near DHA Valley.*_


In order to resolve water issue in the coming years, the Punjab government has given approval of construction of Dadhocha dam.



> *The Punjab government has invited bids from qualified firms for the construction of the long-awaited Dadhocha Dam.*


Chairman Water and Sanitation Agency (Wasa) Tariq Mahmood Murtaza along with Director General, Amara Khan visited the Dadhocha Dam site near Rawat Industrial State.



> _With the construction of Dadhocha Dam, WASA would be able to supply 35MGD water daily to the residents of Rawalpindi and its adjoining areas._


WASA will set up the distribution network for Rawalpindi residents.



> _The total capacity of water storage in this dam is 60 feet, while the dead level has been estimated at 15 feet level. While the live storage capacity is stated to be 45 feet acre. The total inflow of receiving water in dam is 77 thousand cusec while the outflow of water is estimated._


The officials of the Small Dam Organisation while briefing told the Chairman Wasa that an amount of Rs6 billion would be spent on the construction of Dadhocha Dam and work on this project would be initiated soon.



> _*The overall work on this dam would be completed in three years.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385543283452022785

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1,263 MW PTPL Power Project *achieved Financial Close today. The Power Plant located near Trimmu Barrage, District Jhang is based on re-gasified liquefied natural gas (RLNG) and is so far the largest RLNG based power generation project under Power Generation Policy 2015.

The Financial Closing ceremony was graced by the Honorable Minister for Energy, Mr. Hammad Azhar and Punjab Ministers. Financial Closing documents were signed by Mr. Shah Jahan Mirza, Managing Director PPIB and Mr. Akhtar Hussain Mayo, Chief Executive Officer of PTPL while Chairman PPIB/Secretary Power Division, Mr. Ali Raza Bhutta and other senior officials of Power Division, PPIB and the project company witnessed the proceedings.

The project is being developed in IPP mode through Punjab Thermal Power (Pvt.) Ltd. (PTPL), a private limited company owned by the Government of Punjab through Energy Department. This is the second RLNG based power project developed by Government of Punjab through its own resources, the first being the Bhikki Power Plant, which has already entered full-fledged combined cycle commercial operations and has generated over 9.3 billion units during last year. 

PTPL project is being financed through 75 percent commercial debt arranged from local banks which include National Bank of Pakistan, Bank of Punjab, United Bank Limited and Habib Bank Limited while the total cost involved in development of this project is US$. 708 million. 

Utilizing state of the art technology, the plant has the design efficiency of 61.16% which is rated amongst highest efficiencies in the world, which would result in fuel-saving of billions of rupees to the national exchequer during 30 years project life period while reducing overall tariff. Despite delay in Financial Closing and commissioning of project due to COVID-19 implications, the project company adopted proactive approach and started construction of plant by injecting its own equity. 

Due to dedicated efforts of the Punjab Government coupled with continued support of Federal Government, Power Division and Private Power & Infrastructure Board (PPIB) the plant has reached at advanced stage with over 80% construction works completed. Efforts are being made to bring this project of national importance online by October 2021 on open cycle mode and on combined cycle mode by June 2022. 

Upon commissioning of the Project, it will also help in stabilizing and balancing the transmission system to improve uninterrupted supply to Faisalabad and adjacent areas. The Project will generate more than 3000 employment opportunities during construction phase while 2000 during its operations.

Speaking on the occasion, Mr. Hammad Azhar remarked that our energy issues are complex and multifaceted in their own way. Many of our energy woes are attributed to a lack of focus on the part of successive governments to diversify the energy mix by harnessing cheap and indigenous sources of power generation. 

As the incumbent government under PM Imran Khan took on this challenge, the matter of generating low-cost electricity, which is both affordable and environmentally-friendly as well as focusing on renewable energy resources like hydel, wind and solar has been the foremost priority. a greater concern. It is this quest for making Pakistan the embodiment of the Quaid’s and Iqbal’s ideals that continue to guide our efforts as we go about performing the fundamental task of turning the country towards progress on different fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan has said that Pakistan is heading towards modern agriculture and the use of new technology will help curb corruption in the sector.*

Addressing the Kisan card distribution ceremony in Multan on Monday,

The premier highlighted that the government will provide relief to farmers in case the crops are destroyed.

The progress of farmers will ultimately uplift the country. The premier said the farmers of wheat earned Rs500 billion for their crops and the rate of the wheat crop increased by Rs500 during the so far tenure of the incumbent government.

PM Khan said that his government is working on providing loans to the farmers through Kissan Cards to help them in compensating their losses.

Meanwhile, the prime minister will inaugurate public welfare projects including E-Khidmat Center, Labour Housing Colony Industrial Estate Phase-I, and a new building of Shelter Home.

He will launch five Miyawaki forests under the Clean and Green Pakistan campaign and the project of rehabilitation of Multan-Mattital road.

Imran Khan will also perform groundbreaking of a Panahgah in Multan under the project of construction of Panahgahs in all divisional headquarters of Punjab Phase-I, 200-bed Mother and Child Hospital in Ghalla Godam Multan, and ten water filtration plants in Multan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Government of Punjab issued a farmer card to directly deliver government subsidy to farmers as cash transfer:
You can get fertilizer, seeds and agricultural poison at a discounted price from the cultivated dealer through the farmer card.
Open your account after verifying your thumb at HBL Connect shop to get a registered Farmer Card
▪︎ Contact local staff of Agriculture Department (Extension) for unregistered farming registration
▪︎ For more information or details contact Agricultural Helpline .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞 -𝐌𝐚𝐢𝐧 𝐒𝐞𝐫𝐯𝐢𝐜𝐞 𝐀𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐬 (𝐌𝐒𝐀𝐬) 𝐨𝐧 𝐋𝐚𝐡𝐨𝐫𝐞 - 𝐒𝐢𝐚𝐥𝐤𝐨𝐭 𝐌𝐨𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐰𝐚𝐲 (𝐌𝟏𝟏)

DG FWO, along with his team, visited Lahore - Sialkot Motorway today to review the progress of development work on both MSAs.

Facilities planned in these MSAs include
fast-food outlets, restaurants, 
truckers’ hotels, kiosks, tuck shops,
ATMs, Washrooms (ladies & gents), fuel stations, EV charging facilities and mosques. 

Once completed these facilities will InshaAllah go a long way in serving the commuters.

DG showed his satisfaction and appreciated the quality and pace of work being done by FWO team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An aerial view of the Combined Military Hospital CMH Institute of Medical Sciences under Construction in DHA Bahawalpur by Kingcrete! Planned completion is first quarter 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Work Started on Gumbat Bypass. 
Dualization & improvement of Jand (Attock) to Kohat Road package III

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab to establish a provincial power transmission and dispatch (T&D) firm *


Punjab has accelerated efforts to establish a provincial power transmission and dispatch (T&D) firm on the lines of the National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC).

In this regard, a summary has been initiated by the provincial energy department which seeks approval to establish Punjab Provincial Grid Company and is currently being reviewed by the provincial cabinet

“Sindh has established its own transmission company already. We must have the same arrangement under the 18th Amendment. We are following up on the summary which has been sent to Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar for grant of approval,” Punjab Energy Minister said.

According to the summary, Pakistan’s total energy demand recorded in 2018-19 was 25,627MW which included 14,472MW consumed by Punjab alone. The province’s energy demand is projected to cross 24,000MW by 2027-28.

Likewise, 68 per cent revenue generation comes through a huge number of consumers based in Punjab. The province accounts for 66pc of the total electricity consumers in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Government of Punjab has successfully shifted all the brick kilns to a newer and more efficient zigzag technology.*

In an official statement, the Special Assistant to the Prime Minister (SAPM) on Climate Change, Malik Amin Aslam, has revealed that the government of Punjab has successfully shifted all the brick kilns to a newer and more efficient zigzag technology.

Given the current environmental situation, the SAPM on Climate Change said that large-scale efforts to mitigate the issue of black carbon emissions as per the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan are underway.
New kilns running on zigzag technology offer hope as they are environment friendly and make a strong business case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

HEI and Punjab Thermal Power Ltd (PTPL) signed an Operation and Maintenance (O&M) contract for 1263 MW Punjab Combined-Cycle Power Plant at JHANG in Pakistan.

HEI will be responsible for the 12-year operation and maintenance of the unit, major equipment overhaul, plant-wide BOP equipment overhaul, and power plant spare parts procurement, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Project Update : 𝗗𝗮𝗱𝗼𝗰𝗵𝗮 𝗗𝗮𝗺
Rawalpindi suffers from acute water shortage. Dadocha Dam was planned to overcome this shortage for residents of Rawalpindi. With massive mobilisation of resources on site, working round the clock, FWO had planned to complete the project by September 2022 instead of the tendered timeframe of August 2023 in order to provide early relief to the residents of Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Allama Iqbal SEZ (Faisalabad) Development work in full swing.*

Total saleable land 2276 acres.
33% land purchased by 69 investors so far.182 acres purchased by 7 foreign investors.
Several Pakistani/ foreign Industries have started construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

APP
20 May 2021


ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Communications and Postal Services Murad Saeed said on Thursday that next week Multan-Lodhran Motorway project foundation stone would be laid; adding that after 20 days, work would also be started on Sialkot-Kharian Phase-1. He said work would also be commenced on Khariyan-Rawalpindi in current year.

Murad Saeed said previous government had only constructed 645 km roads, while our government in two and a half years completed 1753 km roads projects.

Murad Saeed said PTI government has started work on 15 mega roads projects in the country.

He said that next project was Balkasar-Mianwali, Mianwali Muzaffarghar highway which would be inaugurated within next two or three months. He said that Dir Motorway would be completed in same period which would promote tourism in the areas, adding that Rajanpur-Shikarpur road project would be inaugurated in current year.

He said that our target was self sustainability of National Highway Authority. He said in two and a half year NHA revenue was increased by 105 per cent, adding that previous year Rs 20 million was recovered.

Murad said that Grand Trunk road would be connected to motorway network through Sialkot-Kharian and Kharian-Rawalpindi Motorways to be launched this year.

He said that network of roads was being laid down across the country through public and private partnership and under a new vision.

He said that road infrastructure projects were being launched in the less developed areas, following vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work in progress in Sadeqia Canal Division . Old public system is being restored after years . 

This will provide water to the dry and barren land of Bahawalnagar and its restoration will cultivate 60,000 acres of land .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan and Chief Minister Punjab Sardar's visit to Layyah: 
The foundation stone of a 200 bedded child hospital was laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bestway Cement has decided to set up a Greenfield cement plant with a capacity of 7,200 tonnes of clinker per day near Paikhel, District Mianwali, along with a nine MW waste heat recovery plant.

In this regard, the company has entered into an agreement with Sinoma International Engineering Company Ltd, PR China for the EPC, according to the notification issued to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX).

The company has received all the necessary regulatory approvals and financial arrangements for completing this expansion project.

The construction section in Pakistan has grown significantly over the last couple of years due to public sector projects under the CPEC and the government’s incentivized scheme for housing and construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab to double allocation for agri sector in 2021-22*


Recorder Report 
04 Jun 2021









LAHORE: The Punjab government has decided to double the allocation of development budget for the agriculture alongside brining projects for improving the quality of seeds and agricultural services to boost the production.

Further, the tax rate on agricultural services is bringing down to 1 percent from 16 percent for the corporate sector in order to make the sector attractive for the investment by the corporate sector. Additionally, establishment of special zones to improve livestock breeding and eradication of foot-and-mouth disease is part of the Budget 2021-22.

This was disclosed by the Punjab Finance Minister Hashim Jawan Bakhat addressing a pre-budget seminar here at Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry Regional office. He announced extending the scope of the scope of Kisan Card to provide subsidies and other benefits to farmers.

Opportunities are being created for the private sector by reducing the burden of public sector on banks, he added. Regional Chairman PFCCI Chaudhry Muhammad Saleem Bhular, MP Chaudhry Muhammad Shafiq, Mian Anjum Nisar, and representatives of trade bodies were also attended the meeting.

The minister said that the Punjab government fully support the federal government for uniformity in taxes in all the provinces. He asked the people doing agriculture must utilize the Punjab Employment Scheme for expansion of the agriculture sector. He said a committee was constituted to review the infrastructure cess and decision would be made in accordance with the recommendations made by it. 

However, the tax incentives given by the Punjab government during the first wave of the covid-19 pandemic will continue in the next financial year as well. He believed that the if business-friendly policies will not continue than the economy will again trap in vicious circle. Hashim claimed that current economic growth was outcome of the business-friendly policies of the federal and provincial governments. The Punjab Revenue Authority (PRA) tax collection has improved despite reduction in tax rate.

The relief given by Punjab government alongside exemptions of the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) will applicable in the next budget. Further reduction in stamp duties, improvement in regulatory framework, and increase in investment in services sector will also ensure economic growth, he added.

The provincial minister informed the participants that special attention was paid to the education and health sectors in the budget for the next financial year. The delivery of services at the district level is being improved.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab govt to start road reconstruction, repair programme*

Recorder Report
06 Jun 2021








LAHORE: On the instructions of Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar, the Punjab government has decided in principle to start a special road reconstruction and repair programme in the province.

The CM has given approval of CM package for reconstruction and repair of roads. He said that the roads in dilapidated condition would be completely reconstructed and the strategy has been formulated for providing relief to the people by repairing roads of cities and villages. He said that despite spending substantial amount every year, the condition of the roads is devastated. He further stated that this new programme will also ensure the transparent utilization of funds along with the rehabilitation of roads.

While presiding over the meeting held to review the new road repair and reconstruction programs, development projects and financial affairs of the province, the CM said that 20% increase in government revenue in Punjab is the result of transparent policies of the incumbent government. 

He also directed to release funds for the under-completion projects on a priority basis and said that each department will be asked to submit their monthly monitoring report to ensure proper utilization of public funds.

The CM also directed to allocate more funds for the social sector in next fiscal year budget, adding that budget for education, health, provision of potable water and sanitation should be increased.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In connection with CPEC phase II tech-savvy Agriculture cooperation between Pakistan and China, Punjab budget 2021-22 is going to have double allocation for agriculture projects with emphasis on improving the quality of seeds and agricultural services to boost production, Gwadar Pro reported on Monday.

Inspired by incentives given by China to farmers and implementing new priorities laid down in CPEC phase II, Punjab budget 2021-22 is ushering in a new era of agriculture taxes to boost agro-based initiatives as well as corporate farming.

The tax rate on agricultural services is being curtailed to 1 per cent from 16 per cent for the corporate sector in order to make the sector attractive for investment.

CPEC authority Chairman Asif Saleem Bajwa in a media talk said that efficient and corporate farming is going to be introduced for the first time in the country in cooperation with China under CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New Metro buses arrived at Karachi Port 
FOTON buses for Lahore Metro .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister inaugurated "Multan to Lodhran" road's Upgradation project 

Details:
Length:......... 62 Km
Cost: ~...........Rs. 12 Billion 
Completion time: 2 Years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Allocated 442 Billion Rupees for Education with increase of 13% 
and 370 Billion Rupees for Health.
Seven New Universities will be made in Punjab.
1000 Bed hospital will be made in Lahore worth 14 Billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ammar Chowk Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: The Punjab government is committed to expanding economic cooperation with China under CPEC and allocated funds amounting to Rs 10 billion for special initiatives for CPEC Economic Growth in ADP 2021-22. From the inception of CPEC, Punjab province has seen a rise in Chinese corporation and companies working in various businesses and projects in public and as well as in the private sector. With the most conducive business environment, Punjab has the potential to take lead in attracting more Chinese investments. This is likely to augur well for economic and livelihood prospects of its citizens. After bridging the infrastructure, energy and connectivity gaps, focus of the CPEC Punjab is now on industrial, agriculture and socio-economic cooperation.

In FY 2020-21, work on the ongoing CPEC project Allama Iqbal Industrial City, Faisalabad, was expedited on priority. Land acquisition process was completed and work on infrastructure and provision of utilities is being undertaken in full swing. Adequate resources have been prioritized in the coming fiscal year for the completion of Phase-I of the project, expected to be completed in June 2022. In addition to this, Punjab government plans to fast-track implementation of CPEC socio-economic projects in FY 2021-22 since this mandate also suffered setbacks due to the Covid-19 pandemic.

In order to strengthen CPEC development in the province, the Punjab government is developing CPEC strategy for Punjab, which is expected to be launched in the upcoming fiscal year. The strategy will outline the roadmap to capture the full potential of this partnership with China and will focus on development of targeted strategies and plans in key cooperation areas of CPEC long term plan 2030, evaluation of shortcomings/issues hampering growth of key sectors and policy measures for improvement in the context of CPEC, regulatory reforms to strengthen the key sectors and improve overall investment climate and alignment of ongoing development programs of the Punjab with the CPEC investments are part of the strategy.

On the other hand, For FY 2021-22, a pipeline of imminent public private partnership (PPP) projects exists where project proposals are under revision process. These projects pertain to combined effluent treatment plants (CETPs), special economic zones, roads and transportation and real estate development. Additionally, a number of projects have been envisaged by the Punjab government which includes Parking Plazas (one in Rawalpindi, two in Faisalabad and one in Sargodha); commercial use of BOR land on Jail Road Lahore; PPP projects on lands under control of Auqaf department; and Naya Pakistan Housing Development Plan, Faisalabad. Estimated cost of these projects on cumulative basis is Rs 25 billion.

As per budget document, hiring of transaction advisors for these projects is under process and feasibility study of these initiatives will commence shortly. It may be added that the public private partnerships (PPPs) stand as the most viable mechanism towards achieving the targets and long-run vision. This is mainly due to due to influx of private finances, specialist skills and performance-based remuneration in PPPs.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab approves budget worth Rs2.653 trillion




*


1. The Punjab Cabinet approved the much-anticipated 10% increase in salaries and pension of provincial employees
2. Increased the minimum wage of workers from Rs17,500 to Rs20,000.
3. Education budget increased by 13% to 442 Billion Rupees
4. Health budget Allocation 370 Billion Rupees
5. 204.3 Billion rupees allocated for infrastructure with increase of 58%
6. 78.6 billion rupees on agriculture and livestock.
7. The development budget is set at Rs560 billion, which is 66.2% higher than the last year
8. The Punjab government has decided to give a Tax Relief Package of over Rs50 billion this year
9. 10 billion rupees for Punjab Rozgar Programme
10. 3 billion rupees for Hunarmand Jawan Program
11. 22 billion rupees would be allocated for water supply and sanitation
12. 9 billion rupees will be earmarked for green Punjab project.
13. Rs189bn for south Punjab development portfolio.
14. 23.5 billion rupees for Industries, SME support and skill development
15. 7.3 Billion rupees for Youth affairs and sports
16. 56.4 billion rupees housing and public health engineering
17. 2.6 billion rupees for tourism and archaeology
18. 10.4 billion rupees women development and population welfare
19. 152.7 billion for forest Fisheries and wildlife
20. 55 billion rupees for irrigation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Health and education sector is the priority of the Punjab government.*

Health and education sector is the priority of the government as it has allocated Rs 370 billion for health sector. The government has allocated Rs 96 billion for development budget of health sector which is 182 % more than more than current fiscal year and it is initiating universal health insurance program with the allocation of Rs 82 billion. Under this program, 100% population of Punjab will get free and quality health services. It is expected that government will issue health cards to 110 million people of the province.

Moreover, the minister said, the government has allocated Rs 442 billion for the education sector which is Rs 51 billion more than the current year and more than Rs 54 billion has been earmarked for the development budget while Rs 388 billion has been allocated for the current expenditure. More than Rs 6 for the upgradation of schools and Rs 23 billion for the schools run by Punjab Education Foundation and Punjab Education Initiative Management Authority billion has been reserved. The government has allocated Rs 15 billion for higher education which is 285% more than the current fiscal year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Govt to Fund Microchip Design Centres at 8 Universities*

The government of Punjab has approved funds worth more than Rs. 41 million for the development of chip design centers at eight universities across the province.

In a bid to spread awareness about and for the development of micro and nanoelectronics, these chip design centers will be installed at the

1. UET Lahore,
2. UET Taxila,
3. ITU Lahore,
4. Islamia University Bahawalpur this year.

The remaining four centers will be established at the

1. MNS UET Multan
2. KF UEIT Rahim Yar Khan
3. the University of Gujrat,
4. University of Chakwal next year.


The provincial government has taken this initiative knowing that Pakistani universities do not extensively impart the skills which are flourishing rapidly worldwide.

Therefore, this project will provide training in essential courses at the undergraduate and graduate levels to teach students about chip design and its related tools. The training will essentially equip each student to compete against other IC design players, and promote the R&D culture and future innovations from a Pakistani perspective
© ProPakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The restored Lahore Fort.
10:53 AM · Jun 18, 2021·

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403007415147134982Work in process on Jalalpur Canal System 
: Main Canal: 116 Km Distributaries: 
210 Km Area to be irrigated: 
170,000 Acres Estimated Cost: 48 Billion Rs 
Districts: Jehlum and Khushab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Government to sign agreement to build small intermediate dams. *

In a bid to utilize water resources in an efficient manner, the Punjab government signed an agreement to build small and intermediate dams in the province.

According to details, the memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed between the provincial Irrigation ministry and NESPAK in a ceremony, which was also attended by CM Punjab Usman Buzdar.

Under the MoU, a feasibility study would be carried out using modern drone technique for the construction of small and intermediate dams at 13 hill ********.

Shedding light on the project, CM Punjab Usman Buzdar said that the pilot project for the construction of the reservoirs would begin in June this year.

“The water reservoirs will help in providing water to 200,000 acres of land, besides also minimizing the impact and losses from floods,” he said.

It is pertinent to mention here that other than Punjab province, small and big dams have been planned and established in other parts of the country also to ensure better utilization of water resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*World Bank approves $442m for Pakistan’s water and sanitation services*


Punjab Rural Sustainable Water Supply and Sanitation Project will help upgrade infrastructure in rural settlements

Ali Ahmed 
19 Jun 2021







*The World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors has approved $442 million in financing to support Pakistan improve its access to water and sanitation services in Punjab .*

The Punjab Rural Sustainable Water Supply and Sanitation Project (PRSWSSP) will help upgrade water supply and sanitation infrastructure and services providing access to drinking water and safe wastewater management in rural settlements, said the World Bank.

“The PRSWSSP will help more than 6 million rural residents in the poorest districts of Punjab to reduce child stunting and address areas at high risk to droughts and water scarcity,” said Najy Benhassine, World Bank Country Director for Pakistan. “The World Bank is committed to the government in improving sustainable water resource management. This project will support investments that increase climate resilience,

including flood protection, rainwater harvesting and water conservation in these districts.”
The project will cover 16 districts, with 50% of districts drawn from south Punjab, and 25% each from central and north Punjab, benefiting 2,000 villages and more than six million people in rural areas. It will also provide training of village councils and community caretakers, which will have complementary responsibilities for operations and maintenance, monitoring and evaluation, and customer service.

“The project is expected to yield substantial benefits to rural communities. It will help improve health outcomes by reducing water borne illnesses and ensure service quality and customer care through a financially sustainable public company,” said Farhan Sami, Task Team Leader for the project.

The project design was informed by a 2018 flagship report, 'When Water Becomes a Hazard : A Diagnostic Report on The State of Water Supply, Sanitation and Poverty in Pakistan and Its Impact on Child Stunting', that examined linkages in Pakistan between water and sanitation services, and child stunting.

“Child stunting is endemic and a huge constraint on Pakistan’s potential,” said Ghazala Mansuri, co-Task Team Leader for the project. “It impacts a child’s cognitive development and immune system, reducing educational attainment, making illness more likely, and leading to lower productivity and income. Its effects are inter-generational, transmitted from parent to child. This project would provide the template for a transformational shift in human capital accumulation since it addresses all the determinants of stunting.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab water, sanitation project: $442.4m financing pact inked with World Bank*

Tahir Amin 
27 Jun 2021








ISLAMABAD: The government of Pakistan and the World Bank have signed the financing agreement of Punjab Rural Sustainable Water Supply and Sanitation Project worth $442.4 million.

Noor Ahmed, secretary, Ministry of Economic Affairs signed the financing agreement on behalf of the government of Pakistan, while NajyBenhassine, Country Director, World Bank signed the agreement on behalf of the World Bank.

According to official sources, total cost of the project is $553 million, where the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD) commitment is $200 million and International Development Association (IDA) commitment is $242.4 million.

The loan will be provided by the IDA @ two percent and IBRD @ LIBOR + 0.5 percent, the official added.

This project aims to provide equitable and sustainable access to clean drinking water; improve sanitation; and reduce child stunting in Punjab.

The project interventions will cover 2,000 villages including 2,000 main settlements and 8,000 small settlements in 16 districts of Punjab that are the poorest and have the worst social infrastructure and stunting issue.

In line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan to ensure equitable and inclusive socioeconomic opportunities, eight districts from South Punjab, ie, Bahawalnagar, Bahawalpur, DG Khan, Lodhran, Multan, Muzaffargarh, Rahim Yar Khan and Rajanpur are included in the project.

Furthermore, eight other districts from Central and North Punjab i.e. Bhakkar, Chakwal, Chiniot, Jhang, Khushab, Mianwali, Pakpattan and Sargodha are also included after due diligence.

The project will directly impact the life of common man and create employment opportunities in the rural areas.

The government will invest in social infrastructure and improve service delivery to, (i) provide potable water through cost-effective and sustainable investments; (ii) provide safely managed sanitation facilities to reduce the total fecal burden in the village environment; and (iii) raise awareness and promote behaviour change for better hygiene practices at the household and community level to promote health and ensure the sustainability and quality of the water source.

The project interventions will directly benefit to six million rural people of Punjab and will support in reducing the incidence of stunting among children aged 0-3 (40 percent) in Punjab.

Minister for Economic Affairs Omar Ayub Khan appreciated the World Bank’s efforts by highlighting that this is a signature project, which reflects the vision of the Prime Minister of Pakistan to invest in human capital and to improve the living standard of the people.

The minister further stated that today’s event was a reflection of continued confidence by the IFIs on the government’s policies, economic reforms and people-centered programs.

He reiterated the commitment of Federal Government to extend all possible support to the provincial governments in their efforts to invest in human capital by addressing challenges to health and education; building resilience, improving service delivery and promoting economic opportunities to ensure inclusive and sustainable economic growth in the country.

The secretary EAD thanked the World Bank Country Team for extending their continuous support to the Government of Pakistan to help achieving sustainable economic development in Pakistan. Country Director World Bank NajyBenhassine ensured the World Bank’s continued financial and technical support to Government of Pakistan in achieving the priority development objectives and to promote inclusive and sustainable economic growth in the country.

“PRSWSSP will help more than six million rural residents in the poorest districts of Punjab to reduce child stunting and address areas at high risk to droughts and water scarcity,” said Benhassine, adding that the World Bank is committed to the government in improving sustainable water resource management.

This project will support investments that increase climate resilience, including flood protection, rainwater harvesting and water conservation in these districts.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

NHA Executive Board has approved the award of works for construction of 62 Km Lodhran-Multan Highway N-5 Section and construction of two flyovers at railway crossings to M/s NXCC-NCC-MS JV (Joint Venture of M/s Ningxia Communication Construction Co Ltd - Nauman Construction Company Ltd – Muhammad Sajjad (Pvt) Ltd) at Rs 6.886 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

*Rescue 1122 receives ambulances worth Rs1.5 billion: CM Usman Buzdar*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
June 30, 2021


Chief Minister Punjab Sardar Usman Buzdar on Wednesday stated that in order to improve emergency services, Rescue 1122 has received ambulances worth Rs 1.5 billion from Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government. 

CM Punjab further stated that in the current year, emergency services are being launched in 86 tehsils. 
He added that in 27 districts, motorcycle rescue services will also be launched soon. 

The CM Punjab further revealed that from past 15 years, the service was at a stagnant state, saw no movement. It was the PTI government who through legislation gave emergency services the status of department.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Punjab Govt Adds New Ambulances to Rescue 1122’s Fleet.*

The Chief Minister (CM) of Punjab, Sardar Usman Buzdar, said in a statement that the provincial government has bought new ambulances to revamp the Rescue 1122 emergency services in the province.

While discussing the announcement with reporters, he further revealed that various emergency services will soon be launched in 86 tehsils, and motorbike ambulance services will soon commence in 27 districts of Punjab.

The CM added that air rescue services will be launched soon for prompt responses to urgent calls from across long and difficult routes and that Community Emergency Response Teams will also be formed at the union council level for adequate provision of emergency services at citizens’ doorsteps.

For the last 15 years, the Rescue 1122 emergency service has been sluggish and lacked the addition of infrastructural reforms to its mainframe for improvement. Now, with the provincial government’s announcement, the public can expect an urgent emergency response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on deserted squash complex resumes*

The Newspaper's Sports
June 30, 2021 










The six-court Squash Complex will be completed at a cost of Rs386 million in two years. — APP/File


LAHORE: Finally the construction work of the long-abandoned Squash Complex started in Nishtar Park Sports Complex on Tuesday.

The six-court Squash Complex will be completed at a cost of Rs386 million in two years, according to a Sports Board Punjab (SBP) press release.

Punjab Minister for Sports and Youth Affairs Rai Taimoor Khan Bhatti said that Squash Complex was abandoned for more than two decades due to different reasons.

“But now with the grace of Allah, we are going to complete this grand project in less than two years’ period. We will invite Prime Minister Imran Khan for the inauguration of this project,” he vowed.

It may be mentioned that the work on the complex was halted in the mid 1990s due to red-tapism and during this period though the previous government showed interest in resuming the remaining construction work, but the red-tapism could not start it. There was also a report that the structure of the complex remained without a roof for many years and it had become weakened.

The minister said: “We did not face any major problem barring some delay due to the Covid-19 pandemic last year. Since the promotion of sports and welfare of players have been top priorities of our government, we are pretty confident of completing this project without any disruption.”

DG Sports Punjab Adnan Arshad Aulakh, along with Director Sports Hafeez Bhatti visited the Squash Complex site and inspected different areas of the project on Tuesday.


_Published in Dawn, June 30th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Project Concept (PC-I) of the Rawalpindi Ring Road has been sent to Lahore for final approval.
According to sources, the work on the 38-kilometre-long Rawalpindi Ring Road project from Grand Trunk (GT) Road to Thalian near Motorway will likely to start in August.

Sources said that the final approval of the Rawalpindi Ring Road project will be given by the Punjab government in the financial year 2021-22. The length of the Ring Road project will be 38 kilometer as per the old map.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab to setup Auto Parts Technology Park. *

Punjab Minister for Industries and Commerce Mian Aslam Iqbal has revealed that the government of Punjab is planning to set up Auto Parts Technology Park near Lahore in a bid to support the growing industrialisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Project Update: 𝐑𝐞𝐦𝐨𝐝𝐞𝐥𝐥𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐨𝐟 𝐀𝐦𝐦𝐚𝐫 𝐂𝐡𝐨𝐰𝐤 𝐑𝐚𝐰𝐚𝐥𝐩𝐢𝐧𝐝𝐢

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Government to develop Asia's Largest Forest in Lahore. *

Adviser to Punjab Chief Minister Asif Mehmood says that the largest fruit forest in Asia is being planted in Lahore and more than 1.1 million trees have been planted so far.

Addressing a press conference at Bagh-e-Jinnah, Asif Mehmood said that fruit forests have been planted at 51 places in Lahore and more than 500,000 trees and 11 fruit forests will be planted during the monsoon.

He said that special children would also be included in the Clean and Green Pakistan campaign. Chairman Pakistan Horticulture Authority Yasir Gilani said that planting 500,000 saplings in Lahore would improve the environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Government to plant 50 Million saplings in monsoon tree plantation campaign*

The Punjab government has set a target of planting 50 million saplings during the monsoon tree plantation campaign that would be formally inaugurated in the third week of July and would continue by December.
Punjab Minister for Forests Sabtain Khan and Chief Secretary Punjab jointly presided over a meeting to review the arrangements for the campaign, at the Civil Secretariat.

Addressing the meeting, Sabtain Khan said that the Punjab government is taking steps to increase forests in line with the vision of the Prime Minister of Pakistan.

He said that under the "Khidmat Apki Dehliz Per" programme, tree planting week is being observed across the province from July 12 to 18 and as many as 380,000 saplings would be planted during this week.

The Chief Secretary said that suitable arrangements should be in place to look after a sapling after its plantation, directing the secretary forest to devise a system for monitoring the growth of plants with the help of modern technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 300 ladies constables pass out from Sihala Training College*


The Frontier Post







RAWALPINDI (APP): A passing out ceremony of more than 300 ladies constables was held here on Thursday at Police Training College Sihala.

Additional Inspector General of Police, Training and Recruitment, Kanwar Shahrukh was chief guest at the ceremony.

The Commandant Sihala Police Training College, Additional IG, Ghulam Rasool Zahid and Deputy Commandant, Ashfaq Alam also graced the occasion.

The Course Commander SP, Umbreen Ali administered the oath from the passed out lady constables who also presented guard of honor to the chief guest.

Additional IG inspected the parade and distributed cash prizes and shields to the lady constables who achieved prominent positions during the training.

Addressing the participants, the Additional IG Training and Recruitment said that the passing out of Ladies Constables is part of Chief Minister Usman Buzdar’s Police Reforms vision to transform the Police Station Culture in this manner.

He informed that this was the first badge of the ladies constables who passed out from Police Training College, Sihala.

He said that the females should not be afraid to come to the police stations for justice and get registered any complaints.

The Additional IG said that the Punjab government was committed to bring innovation in policing and would organize courses for women police constables and officers in line with modern requirements.

Kanwar Shahrukh said that every citizen has the constitutional right to go to the police station and have their grievances resolved.

He said that women police constables had also been trained to use modern weapons and ride motorcycles so that they could easily perform their duties in the field.

The Commandant Sihala Police Training College and Additional IG said that Police College Sihala is one of the top training institutes of Pakistan from where more than 95,000 police officers had been trained.

He said that besides Punjab Police, training was also being imparted to Motorway Police and other forces.

He informed that all the constables were recruited on merit and under a transparent procedure.
Ghulam Rasool Zahid said that all the ladies constables had been trained on modern investigative principles and they would prove to be a valuable asset to the Punjab Police by going to the field.

Cash prizes and shields were given to the ladies police constables who achieved distinguished positions.

Soha Safdar Ali from Gujranwala district took first place in the parade while, Sidra Bibi, a resident of Kasur, won the Commandant Shield in shooting.

Aqsa Khalid from Sialkot district bagged the overall first position during the training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab Mass transit Authority will complete the transition of its operations with 64 brand new metro buses in the Lahore metro bus system by the end of August 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Namal Cricket Stadium - Home Town PM 
@ImranKhanPTI
- MianWali
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Punjab University of Child Health Sciences*

The Punjab government has established the University of Child Health Sciences under University of Child Health Sciences Lahore Act, 2021.

Specialised Healthcare and Medical Education Department Secretary Aamir Jan said that Institute of Child Health had been upgraded to status of university and Lahore’s Children Hospital would be its constituent hospital. “College of Paediatrics, College of Paediatric Nursing, and College of Allied Health Sciences will functions under the university,” he said.

The health secretary added: “This is a landmark project which will act as first degree awarding institute in child health in Pakistan.” He said that under the act, moveable and immoveable properties, rights and interests, possessed and owned by Children Hospital or Institute of Child Health, and all liabilities against the institution would be transferred to the university. “The Specialised Healthcare Department has issued a notification in this regard,” he added.


----------



## imranyounus

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 765638
> 
> 
> 
> Namal Cricket Stadium - Home Town PM
> @ImranKhanPTI
> - MianWali
> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 765644


nice picture but it's hardly a stadium. just a makeshift ground


----------



## ghazi52

The Allama Iqbal Industrial City in Faisalabad, a CPEC Special Economic Zone has completed its first phase as 20 industrial units have began their production. 

The Chairman of Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC), Mian Kashif Ashfaq has said that Prime Minister Imran Khan expressed satisfaction over the pace of development, and has directed Federal Minister Hammad Azhar, adviser to PM on Commerce Razak Dawood and Minister Industries Punjab Mian Muhammad Aslam Iqbal to ensure provision of basic infrastructure.


----------



## ghazi52

The first phase of Allama Iqbal Industrial City Faisalabad, the first Special Economic Zone (SEZ) of Punjab under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has been completed.

Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) Chairman, Mian Kashif Ashfaq said nearly 20 industrial units have started their production, which covered one third of land of first phase of Allama Iqbal Industrial city while remaining will go into operation by the end of year.

“The PM has further directed to minimise the time of allotment of industrial plots to foreign and local investors and all investors must also be facilitated through one window operation,” he added.

He said this project spread over a tract of 3300 acres of land was being completed on fast track basis, which included furniture city, apparel park, modern business centre and the largest expo centre for displaying Pakistan made products to attract local and foreign buyers.

He said the PM had already approved 500 mega watt grid station and 40 MMCF gas to meet the demands of the industrial units. He said an amount of Rs7.5 billion has so far been spent on the completion of first phase.


----------



## ghazi52

*IGP inaugurates digital Punjab Police Office System*






https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/our-staff-report
*OUR STAFF REPORT*

July 31, 2021


LAHORE - Punjab Inspector General of Police (IGP) Inam Ghani Friday inaugurated the digital “Punjab Police Office System” at Central Police Office (CPO) here.

Speaking on the occasion, the IGP said that the Punjab Police Office System was crucial for a paperless work environment, adding that it was an important step taken for promotion of modern policing in Punjab.

He said the system would be extended to all district police offices of the province after August 14 and also to the supervisory and field officers on their mobiles. “Under this modern programme, they will be able to carry out official duties.”

DIG IT Waqas Nazir said that under the Punjab Police Office System, documents related to official orders and professional matters would reach their destination in real time. “Initially, under the new system, officers can send office letters online as well as print them from a computer and send them manually.”


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab government has set a target of planting 50 million saplings during the monsoon tree plantation campaign that would be formally inaugurated in the third week of July and would continue by December.

Punjab Minister for Forests Sabtain Khan and Chief Secretary Punjab jointly presided over a meeting to review the arrangements for the campaign, at the Civil Secretariat here on Wednesday.

The secretaries of different departments including local government, irrigation, schools education, higher education attended the meeting while the divisional commissioners, deputy commissioners and the director generals of parks and horticulture authorities participated through video link.

Addressing the meeting, Sabtain Khan said that the Punjab government is taking steps to increase forests in line with the vision of the Prime Minister of Pakistan.

He said that under the "Khidmat Apki Dehliz Per" programme, tree planting week is being observed across the province from July 12 to 18 and as many as 380,000 saplings would be planted during this week.

The Chief Secretary said that suitable arrangements should be in place to look after a sapling after its plantation, directing the secretary forest to devise a system for monitoring the growth of plants with the help of modern technology.

The forest secretary briefed the meeting that during the monsoon tree-planting campaign a target has been set to plant 50 million saplings in Punjab - 32 million in government forests, six million in defence department, 8 million in other departments and 11 million on private lands.

He said that Plant for Pakistan Day would also be observed in the first week of August and on this occasion, the forest department would distribute 384,000 saplings free of cost at the sale points.


----------



## ghazi52

Preparations in full swing for the inaugural ceremony of World's largest "Miyawaki Urban Forest" on 4th Aug. Saggian , Lahore. by Prime Minister Imran Khan & CM Usman Buzdar.

*Features:*

100 Kanal area
160,000 plants








local species

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Kharrian Rawalpindi Motorway*

The cost of construction for the 4 lane Kharrian Rawalpindi Motorway while having structure of 6 lanes in PC-I has recently been recommended at PKR 88.32 Billion by the NHA- National Highway Authority Executive Board. 

According to the sources, it is recommended for the Central Development Working Party- CDWP’s consideration. However, the Executive Board has instructed that for the project of motorway’s construction the basis of PPP/BOT will be set and the local along with the international investors or bidders would be invited via the RFP- Request for proposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Al-Shifa Trust establishes eye hospital in Chakwal gets operational*

Despite serious challenges in the wake of Covid-19 pandemic, the Al-Shifa Trust has completed an eye hospital in Chakwal at a cost of Rs 250 million.

The newly built hospital is equipped with the latest facilities and has a capacity of providing treatment to 250 outdoor patients (ODP) per day, said Major General (r) Rehmat Khan, President Al-Shifa Trust. The president said that the construction site spans over 18 kanals of land while the construction has been completed in two years and the hospital has been operational. 

He said that the hospital has the capacity of conducting 50 surgeries per day and has four clinics along with male and female wards. The deserving people will get quality eye care services free of cost while expenses would be met through donations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Genome Editing at UAF*

Punjab Agriculture Minister Syed Hussain Jahania Gardezi inaugurated ‘Center for Genome Editing for Nutrition and Health’ at University of Agriculture Faisalabad (UAF) here on Friday.

The centre was set up with the total funding of Rs 1,799 million out of which Pakistan Council of Scientific and Industrial Research provided Rs 1,298.63 million and UAF Rs 500.960 million.

Speaking on the occasion, the minister said the government had allocated Rs31.49 billion for agriculture under the development budget for financial year 2021-22 with 100 percent increase from the last year in order to uplift the sector, ensure food security and alleviate poverty.

Jahania Gardezi said that at the inception of Pakistan, the country’s population was 35 million which had reached 220 million. He lauded the agricultural scientists to ensure food security who worked day and night to come up with new varieties and technology to boost up the agricultural per acre productivity. He said that we have to adopt modern technology to address the agricultural problems to ensure food security. He said that compatibility in the technology at par with the modern world was essential to fight different challenges. He said that the government was determined to address the problems of the population which belongs to rural areas. He said that Pakistan was counted in the top 10 countries of agricultural production.

Punjab Agriculture Minister Syed Hussain Jahania Gardezi said that the government was ensuring pro agriculture policies. He said that amid the challenges of climate change, the government was actively working on Green and Clean Pakistan.

UAF Vice Chancellor Prof Dr Iqrar Ahmad Khan lauded the measures being taken on the part of the government to uplift the sector which is the backbone of our economy. He said that the UAF had developed 14 agrological zones of the province that will provide tangible results. He also said that the UAF was determined to emerge as one of leading institutions in the Prime Minister Clean and Green Pakistan campaign and every employee and the student should plant at least five samplings in their surroundings to curb the gigantic climate changes which were playing havoc with the lives, agriculture and development of the country. He said that immediate steps should be taken to fight the devastating impact of climate change.

PCSIR Chairman Syed Hussain Abidi said that the government was paying special attention to promote the research culture and ensure betterment in the agriculture sector. He urged the agricultural scientists to work with dedication for the development of the agriculture sector.

MNS University of Agriculture Multan Vice Chancellor Prof Dr Asif Ali called for creating awareness among the farming community about the latest trends. He said that with the improved learning ecology, we can bring change.

PMAS Arid Agriculture University Vice Chancellor Dr Qamaz uz Zaman said that we have to make collaborative efforts for combating the agricultural challenges. He said that they had been running a joint degree programme with Dalhousie University Canada and such a programme will help fight the challenges with knowledge exchange.

DG Ayub Research Dr Zafar Iqbal Qureshi said that all out efforts were being made for tangible research work and new verities.

Director Agriculture Extension Dr Abdul Hameed said that 38000 had been registered for Kissan cards. Later, the minister also inaugurated the Precision Agriculture Lab and distributed 25 laptops among the special students of the university. He also distributed 44 Kissan cards among the farming community and kicked off plantation campaign under the Prime Minister Green and Clean Pakistan drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aug 07 (APP): Prime Minister’s Advisor on Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood and Provincial Minister for Industries and Commerce, Mian Aslam Iqbal Saturday co-chaired a meeting to discuss industrialization in the province.

Held here at *Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PBIT)*, the meeting discussed the issues regarding colonization of industrial estates, establishment of industrial estate and expo center in Sialkot, construction of interchange on Motorway to link Quaid-i-Azam Business Park Sheikhupura,

income tax refund of PIEDMC (Punjab Industrial Estates Development and Management Company), gas and power supply to industrial zones.

PBIT Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Dr. Arfa Iqbal briefed the meeting about Punjab’s participation in Dubai Expo. The meeting also decided to expedite the process of colonization in industrial zones and take action against those who had not yet established industrial units on their respective plots.

Addressing the meeting, Commerce Adviser Abdul Razak Dawood said that the federal government would extend all possible cooperation to expedite the process of colonization of industrial estates.

Federal Board of Investment and Punjab Board of Investment should jointly work out a plan to provide one-window service facility for industrialists, he added.

The PM’s Advisor also appreciated the Punjab government taking best possible steps in connection with ease of doing business.

On this occasion, Provincial Minister for Industries and Commerce Mian Aslam Iqbal said, “We have to work together to achieve the targets set by the Prime Minister.”

He added that it was necessary to set up an expo center at every divisional headquarters. He was of the view that new employment opportunities can be created only by speeding up the process of industrialization.

Punjab government was pursuing the policy of 100 percent colonization of industrial estates, he mentioned.

Giving her input, Dr. Arfa Iqbal said that there should be focal persons in federal institutions to solve the problems of industrialists in special economic zones and industrial estates.

Provincial Secretary Industries and Commerce Wasif Khurshid, Chairman FIEDMC Mian Kashif Ashfaq, Chairman PIEDMC Nabeel Hashmi and officers concerned attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Plan for new dental college at FMU being finalised: Dr Yasmeen*

12 Aug 2021








*FAISALABAD: Provincial Health Minister Dr Yasmeen Rashid has said that a working plan for setting up a new dental college at Faisalabad Medical University is being finalized which is a continuation of the Punjab government’s initiatives in the health sector.*

She said the Punjab government has allocated a historic budget of Rs 370 billion for the health sector this financial year, while the federal government has provided aside Rs 22 billion in addition to this.
She was talking to the media men at Faisalabad Medical University after the meeting of syndicate.

Divisional Commissioner Saqib Mannan, Vice Chancellor Dr Zafar Ali Chaudhry, Additional Deputy Commissioner Finance Afifa Shajia, Assistant Commissioner City Syed Ayub Bukhari and members of the syndicate were also present.

Punjab Minister for Health Dr. Yasmeen Rashid said that the 4th wave of corona was too dangerous and, in this regard, people are urged to take precautionary measures. She appealed the media representatives to spread the message of administered against corona. She said that 1240 new cases of corona have come to light in Punjab today that is a matter of concern.–PR

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Buch International Hospital Under Construction at Buch Executive Villas Multan.
It's a Private Hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab's Chief Minister, Sardar Usman Buzdar, has announced the launch of a rescue air ambulance service in the province.

When he made the comment, he was chairing the passing out ceremony of 393 rescuers from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and 73 rescuers from Koh-e-Suleman, DG Khan, at the Emergency Services Academy, Thokar Niaz Beg.

Punjab would be the first province to launch the rescue air service, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dadhocha Dam Rawalpindi.
Dadhocha Dam is being build by #FWO to supply 35 million gallons (35 MGD) of water to Rawalpindi daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*3 Major Cities Of Punjab To Have Electric Buses*

To combat the threat of air pollution, Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar has approved the use of electric buses on Lahore roadways., the Punjab government has introduced environmentally-friendly electric buses in* Lahore, Faisalabad, and Bahawalpur.*

The decision was reached at a meeting of the Punjab Mass transit Authority in Lahore, which was chaired by Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar.

The meeting reflected on the praise for the introduction of new transportation systems in many locations, as well as the fixing of the orange line metro fare.

Similarly, the meeting voted to expand the Punjab Transport Company’s service area to include distant areas of the province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Institute of Cardiology in Dera Ghazi Khan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

To provide million gallons of clean drinking water to the citizens of Rawalpindi, the construction of Dhaducha Dam has been started at a cost of 6.4 billion rupees.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
The 200 bed Mother & Child Hospital, Attock*


Construction has been initiated. Machinery & equipment is on the ground. Residential Quarters for the construction Engineers & Staff in the final stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Govt to launch Rescue 1122 Air Ambulance service in high risk areas*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-monitoring-desk
*Web Monitoring Desk*
7:10 PM | September 12, 2021


Punjab government has decided to launch Rescue 1122 Air Ambulance service in the high risk areas of the province, reports Radio Pakistan Sunday.

Director General Rescue 1122 Dr Rizwan Naseer while talking to state news said Punjab government is taking all possible steps to further improve the rescue services.

He said that Emergency Service is responding over 1000 road traffic accidents in all districts on daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Five mini dams will be constructed in Rawalpindi’s three mountainous tehsils, Murree, Kotli Satyan, and Kahuta in the next two years.*

Sources said that Small Dams Organisation (SMO) teams have completed a preliminary survey of five sites to build the water reservoirs. The mini reservoirs will be constructed in Dhar Java, Dokhda, Dosiri, Bel Chakka and Gorkanan areas of these tehsils.

According to the sources, most of the land needed for the dams is state-owned and the sites have also been demarcated while a few kanal of land will be acquired from private owners.

The construction of these dams will cost about Rs2.5 billion. Once completed, the reservoirs will help resolve the water shortage issue in Rawalpindi’s mountainous tehsils, the sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Raising Awareness About Modern Agriculture Technology Urged*

September 22, 2021

Punjab Minister for Agriculture Syed Hussain Jahanian Gardezi has directed raising awareness about benefits of using modern technology and certified seeds for increasing wheat yield, a statement said.

Chairing a meeting held to review the strategy for the next wheat crop, he directed arranging farmer gatherings at divisional and district levels.

The minister directed ensuring provision of quality agricultural inputs to the farmers at the time of wheat sowing.

He also asked the relevant officials to hold a meeting with their counterparts in the Irrigation Department for devising a strategy to ensure availability of canal water to the farmers at the time of sowing.


Provincial Agriculture secretary Asad Rehman Gillani, Agriculture secretary South Punjab Saqib Ali Ateel, Agriculture (Extension) director general Dr Anjum Ali, Agriculture Pest Warning director general Dr Muhammad Aslam, Agricultural Information director Muhammad Rafiq Akhtar, Crop Reporting director Abdul Qayyum and other senior officers attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dadhocha Dam Rawalpindi.

Dadhocha Dam is being built by FWO to supply 35 million gallons (35 MGD) of water to Rawalpindi daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The government is transforming Punjab into a hub of investment, trade and economic activities, said provincial Minister for Industries and Trade Mian Aslam Iqbal.

Speaking at the 35th Annual General Meeting of Pakistan Textile Exporters Association (PTEA), the minister said that due to a favourable business environment, local and foreign investors were investing in Punjab. The government has set up 23 small industrial estates in Punjab within a span of three years, he said, adding that 13 Special Economic Zones were also being established in the province.

“Growing investment in the country is an expression of confidence in the prime minister’s economic policies,” he said.

Terming the new industrial zones a positive sign for the development, the minister assured businessmen that the Punjab Board of Investment would facilitate investors and promote investment.

“Under the prime minister’s vision, the Punjab government is committed to facilitating the industrialists and investors for improving economic activities and increasing employment opportunities,” he said.

“Government believes that economic revolution can only be possible through trade promotion and all possible support is being extended to the export sector to achieve optimum growth,” the minister added. He termed the textile industry the backbone of economy and promised measures to uplift the sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Chief Minister, Usman Buzdar's arrival at Metro Bus Depot: Chief Minister handed over new metro buses to Punjab Mass Transit Authority for Lahore Metro Bus Service
Chief Minister Usman Buzdar inspected new buses and praised the facilities provided in modern buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Buzdar reviews progress on setting up of 15 new universities*




> New universities will be established mainly in backward areas of Punjab







https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/our-staff-report
*OUR STAFF REPORT*
October 04, 2021


LAHORE - A high-level meeting was held yesterday with Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar in the chair which reviewed the matters related to the Higher Education Department.
The chief minister was briefed about the progress on setting up of 15 new universities in the province. During the meeting, the public-private partnership and joint venture in establishing new universities in Punjab were also discussed. The meeting also decided to introduce the concept of Smart University in the province besides giving principle approval to make further recruitment of College Teacher Interns (CTIs) across the province.

Usman Buzdar directed to complete the process for filling up the vacant posts of college principals as soon as possible and said that merit should be ensured in the appointment of controllers and secretaries of education boards. He said that a university in every district would provide better opportunities for higher education to the students especially the female students, adding that establishment of Indus University in Rajanpur would fulfil the longstanding demand of the people of the area. 

“Universities will also be established in Muzaffargarh, Layyah, Bhakkar, Hafizabad,
Bahawalnagar, Sheikhupura, Kasur, Attock, Gujranwala and other districts. University of Taunsa and Women University in DG Khan will remove the sense of deprivation among the people of the area,” he stated.

The chief minister was further informed that 197 higher education projects would be completed with Rs15 billion across the province. Moreover, the process of transfer of land for 21 new colleges out of 88 has been completed.

Minister for Higher Education Raja Yasir Humayun, Principal Secretary to CM, Chairman P&D, Secretary Higher Education and other officers concerned attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar directing to accelerate the pace of work on ongoing development projects has said that completion of more than 15,500 projects in three years is commendable.

The chief minister on Monday chaired a meeting at P&D Board to review progress on ADP 2021-22. Chairman P&D briefed that Rs. 241 billion have been released under ADP.

Usman Buzdar said 3975 development schemes will be completed in the current financial year and approval of 95 percent of development projects has been given, he added and directed timely completion of development schemes.

Similarly, timely utilization of released funds should be ensured by accelerating the pace of work, he said. The secretaries should regularly review the pace of progress while the concerned officials should conduct the on-ground inspection, he added.

The CM emphasized that no compromise will be made on quality and transparency adding that good performers will be supported by the government while poor performers will have to be answerable for their slackness. The fruits of ADP valuing 560 billion should be devolved to the people as 35 percent ring-fenced funds have been allocated for south Punjab. Meanwhile, the draft of the Punjab monitoring and evaluation policy will be approved by the cabinet, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The Supreme Court was informed that Rs1,173 million has been provided by the Punjab government for acquisition of additional land for Dadhocha Dam.*

A two-judge bench, headed by Justice Sajjad Ali Shah, on Friday, heard the contempt of court petition against buying and selling of plots of Dadhocha Dam land.

The Court, in the last hearing, had directed the Punjab advocate general to file a comprehensive report about the construction of the dam and about its land.

Additional Advocate General (AAG) Punjab filed the report regarding acquiring additional land.

According to the report, due to various factors, including buying and selling of dam land and the litigation, the dam construction could not be started.

The report said any sort of construction at the site of the dam has been banned and the owners of the lands around the dam site were issued notices.

Petitioner Col (retired) Muhammad Tariq Kamal had informed the bench that though the construction of the dam is going, the Bahria Town and the DHA authorities are selling the dam's land.

Justice Sajjad directed the AAG to supply a copy of the report to the petitioner, adjourned the hearing for two weeks.

In 2019, the Punjab government had told the Supreme Court that it will complete the construction of the dam in 2021.

The government has allocated Rs2.8 billion to purchase the land for the dam.

The dam was proposed in 2001.

The dam project also concerns the 35 million gallons per day (MGD) water reservoir of the dam, for supplying water to the garrison city, since the older reservoir of Rawal Dam has completed its life span of 50 years.

The feasibility study for Dadhocha dam was approved during 2013-14, after which the irrigation department had hired consultants to move ahead with the project. In 2002, a pre-feasibility study of site No 1 was carried out by the Small Dams Organisation, which remained under active consideration for construction of the dam, the study stated, adding to secure the area required for the proposed project, a notification under Section 4 of the Land Acquisition Act, 1894 was also issued on November 3, 2010.

The area falls in the jurisdiction of three Tehsils of Rawalpindi district namely, Rawalpindi, Kahuta, and Kallar Syedan.

The two new water reservoirs over Ling River and Soan River were planned after realising the population explosion, for which the location of Dadhocha Dam over Ling River was technically evaluated and subsequently, recommended by Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica), the petitioner said.

In August 2015, the Punjab government had declared the present site for the dam as technically and economically more feasible.

The consultant had suggested that a very narrow gorge and a natural bowl-shaped reservoir was present at the site, which was ideal for construction of the dam.

It was mentioned in the study that site No2 will have a storage capacity of 24,259 acres with 25 million gallons a day of water being supplied to the city.

The hydrology at the site is rated suitable for sustainable water supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 600 Bed Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar SFMKB Institute of Cardiology in Dera Ghazi Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan and CM Punjab Usman Buzdar to lay foundation stone of Mother and Children Hospital Attock on 15th October 2021.

With special efforts of Syed Yawar Abbas Bukhari, a big gift like a child hospital for the people of Attock.

Mother and Child Hospital, built at a cost of Rs billion, is a big project for the people of Attock district. For the first time in the history of Attock, a hospital is going to be built with modern facilities.

The Mother & Child Hospital Attock will comprise a bed strength of 200 beds with a total plot area for hospital building & nursing college is 75 Kanals approximately.

The hospital will ensure the availability of qualified teams of physicians, technicians, nurses and administrative staff who are well skilled to offer best of their services to expecting mothers.
It comprises of the following blocks:

- Gynae & Obstetrics Block
- Gynae Emergency
- Labor Room
- Antenatal Ward
- Postnatal Ward
- HDU
- ICU
- Gynae Ward
- Kangaroo Mother Care (KMC)
- Indoor/Day Care Room/Anemia Treatment - Room
- Pead’s Ward
- Emergency (Paeds & Neonatal)
- Paeds Idoor
- Nursery/Neonatology
- Paeds ICU
- Neonatal HDU/ICU

This project will also provide other allied facilities such as housing and accommodation for its staff which would accommodate a total of 320 staff members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pindi's Viqarun Nisa College granted university status*

Aamir Yasin 
October 16, 2021 









Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar, Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed, MNA Sheikh Rashid Shafique and provincial minister Rashid Hafeez pray after unveiling the plaque of Viqarun Nisa Women University on Friday. — White Star



CM approves Ring Road, Leh Expressway projects
Says 29,142 Rahmatul-Lil-Alameen scholarships to be awarded this year
Sheikh Rashid claims work on Mother and Child Hospital to be completed soon


RAWALPINDI: The garrison city on Friday got a third varsity for women after Government Viqarun Nisa Postgraduate College was upgraded to a university.

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar announced the decision while speaking at a ceremony held at Viqarun Nisa college on Friday.

He also gave approval to the Rawalpindi Ring Road and Leh Nullah Expressway projects.

Extending his felicitations to Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmad and other parliamentarians, the chief minister announced that Rs1 billion would initially be provided to Viqarun Nisa University and four faculties established in the first phase.

Mr Buzdar said work was under progress on 371 projects worth Rs132 billion in Rawalpindi city.
“The Ring Road and Leh Nullah Expressway projects will prove to be game-changers and benefit the locals, he said, adding that Rawalpindi would be developed as a model city.

He said the residents of the garrison city had always reposed their trust on Prime Minister Imran Khan.
“Ample higher education opportunities are available for female students in Rawalpindi as the division has 60 girls colleges alone,” the chief minister said, adding that women education was a top priority of the government.
Mr Buzdar said health budget had been raised by 124 per cent while an increase of 286pc and 29pc was made in higher education and school education budgets, respectively.

Meanwhile, he said 21 universities had been approved for Punjab, out of which six have already been established and work on nine others was underway.

“Four universities are already present in Rawalpindi district while steps are being taken to establish a university in Attock as well,” he added.

The chief minister said outstanding students in need of financial help had been given 10,574 Rahmatul-Lil-Alameen scholarships worth Rs273.8 million while 677 Punjab Educational Endowment Fund (PEEF) scholarships would also be provided, adding that 29,142 Rahmatul-Lil-Alameen scholarships worth Rs1 billion would be awarded this year.

Mr Buzdar said ‘Seerat Chairs’ had been set up in IUB, Ghazi University D.G. Khan, Okara University, GCU Faisalabad, University of Chakwal and Bahauddin Zakariya University to assist with research.

“An effort has been made to ensure the participation of people from all walks of life in Ashra Shan-i-Rahmatul-Lil-Alameen,” he added.

Speaking on the occasion, Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmad said it was a big day as he had managed to establish a third women university in Rawalpindi. He said in the British period,

‘Dhokes’ were set up to get labour but we provided higher education facilities to all people in Rawalpindi’s ‘Dhokes’.

He said 5,000 girls were getting education in Dhoke Hassu alone, adding that he had managed to set up a girls college in the cantonment areas for the first time. He said he had established 79 colleges in Rawalpindi after nuclear scientist Dr Abdul Qadeer Khan asked him to work for education.

Sheikh Rashid Ahmed also announced that work on Mother and Child Hospital would be completed soon.

On the other hand, Chief Minister Buzdar chaired a meeting at the Punjab House, Islamabad, to review projects relating to repair and maintenance of road infrastructure in Punjab.

National Highway Authority (NHA) chairman, P&D chairman, C&W secretary and others attended the meeting.

A report about highway maintenance was presented before the participants and progress on the 415km long Balkasar-Mianwali-Muzaffargarh road project was reviewed.

The chief minister was briefed about the repair and expansion of the 129km long Balkasar-Mianwali patch and the 286km long Mianwali-Muzaffargarh portion.

Mr Buzdar expressed his satisfaction that roads and highways were being improved and upgraded in the province and hoped the projects would ease the movement of commuters.

_Published in Dawn, October 16th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

*PC-I to acquire land for Leh Expressway sent to CDWP*

Aamir Yasin
October 17, 2021









This picture shows the area for the Leh Expressway. — Screengrab courtesy: Punjab govt Twitter


*• Project’s groundbreaking fixed for December end
• Expressway to start from Kattarian Bridge instead of Kashmir Highway as earlier planned*

RAWALPINDI: The Punjab government has forwarded the PC-I to acquire land for the Leh Expressway and Flood Channel project worth Rs25 billion to the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) for final approval.

The Punjab Planning and Development Board has already approved the project and work on land acquisition will start after the PC-I gets clearance from the CDWP.

A senior official of the Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) told _Dawn_ that PC-I for construction of the expressway and its detailed design would be completed by Oct 22 after which it would be sent to the Planning and Development Board for approval.

After sending the PC-I for land acquisition to the CDWP, the provincial government directed that formalities for acquiring land be completed.

“In the absence of a land controller, the deputy commissioner will assign the assistant commissioner revenue with the task to acquire land,” the official said, adding that the government was interested in launching the project as soon as possible.

“The project’s groundbreaking is fixed for December end but there are still so many things to do,” the official added.

“An environmental assessment report has not yet been prepared which is necessary before any development project is launched,” he said, adding that the process would be completed within a month.

The official said public reservations about the project would be entertained, especially from those living along Leh Nullah, adding that the expressway would start from Kattarian Bridge instead of the earlier plan of constructing it from Kashmir Highway to Soan Bridge near the Lahore High Court.

He said the government wanted to construct the expressway on the basis of public-private partnership (PPP) and the RDA would also send the project to the PPP Authority for approval.

Meanwhile, Commissioner Syed Gulzar Hussain Shah said the chief minister had approved two mega projects for Rawalpindi - Leh Nullah Expressway and Ring Road - which would be executed by the RDA.


Speaking at a meeting, the commissioner said work on the projects would be expedited so that the residents get better facilities as soon as possible.

He asked the departments concerned to resolve all issues and remove bottlenecks and obstacles being faced during the designing and implementation of the projects, adding that a project management unit would also be established soon to start work on the urban regeneration project along Leh Nullah.

All development works should be implemented on a fast-track basis, he added.

_Published in Dawn, October 17th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The government of Punjab has floated a tender for a 123km long tourism expressway, with the project expected to cost more than Rs4 billion and attain completion within 30 months.

The expressway will stretch from Pindori Chowk in Kalar Syedan, enabling travelers to journey all the way to Lower Topa in Murree.

Upon completion, the road is set to be touted as the new ‘tourism corridor’ between Azad Kashmir, Gilgit-Baltistan (GB), and Galiyat. Five major roads from Azad Kashmir, Islamabad, Rawalpindi, GB, and other cities will be connected to the expressway. The work order for the project is slated to be issued in the first week of November.

MNA Sadaqat Ali Abbasi, who proposed the project, told that the construction of the tourism expressway will create new employment opportunities in four mountainous tehsils of the Rawalpindi district..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab Provincial Development Working Party approved ten development schemes of various sectors with an estimated cost of Rs. 19,204.566 million.

The approved development schemes included 

Construction of Byepass from Dhounkal More to Sohdra Wazirabad, Length 8.10 Km, Wazirabad 
District Gujranwala at the cost of Rs. 1,165.460 million, 

Dualization of road from Amra to Sahana Lok, Length 10.25 Km, (Phase-I: Approx. Length 6.00 Km), (Phase-II: Length 4.25 Km), District Mandi Bahauddin at the cost of Rs. 1,124.779 million,

Widening & Improvement of Sahiwal to Shahpur Length 34.43 Km, District Sargodha at the cost of Rs. 1,208.975 million and 

Rehabilitation/ Improvement of metaled road from Dera Ismail Khan to Darya Khan, Length 15.00 Km, Tehsil Darya Khan, District Bhakkar at the cost of Rs. 749.987 million. 

Establishment of Centre for College Faculty Development (CCFD) at the cost of Rs. 543.987 million, 

Establishment of University of Hafizabad at the cost of Rs. 1,000.000 million, 

Construction of Building of Engineering College of University of Sargodha at the cost of Rs. 1,094.902 million, 

Upgradation of Emerson College Multan to University at the cost of Rs. 500.000 million, 

Livelihood Improvement & Green Job Creation through Ecosystem Restoration in Selected Districts of Punjab at the cost of Rs. 2,000.000 million, 

Umbrella PC-I Provision of Land Acquisition / Compensation of Structure and PST Pertaining to PSDP Funded Schemes at the cost of Rs. 9,816.476 million

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Academic Blocks at University of Mianwali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Process to acquire land for Rawalpindi Ring Road begins*

Aamir Yasin
November 7, 2021


RAWALPINDI: The district administration on Saturday started the process to fix prices of land to be acquired for the Rawalpindi Ring Road Project from Banth to Thalian.

The price assessment committee is headed by Deputy Commissioner Mohammad Ali and comprises the additional commissioner revenue, assistant commissioners Saddar and Gujar Khan, the district attorney, director land and estate management of Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA), executive officer building, district accounts officer, deputy director local fund audit, excise and taxation officer, sub-registrar rural, assistant director land record and a representative of the commissioner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan laid the foundation stone for construction of two lane road from Lillah to Jhelum. 

The construction of this road will connect the areas of Chakwal, Khushab, Mandi Bahauddin, Gujarat and Mirpur and will help in promoting tourism as well as increase employment opportunities and economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction State of the art Mother and Child Hospital & Nursing College in Mianwali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lane marking of Multan Loralai Qila Saifullah Highway N-70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

32 Km approached road for Layyah Indus River Bridge tender issued to SUCCESSFUL BIDDER M/s KNK JV,
Construction of Four Lane Bridge across river Indus
linking Layyah with Taunsa including Two Lane
Approach Roads and River Trainings Works, Package 2
i) Layyah side Appraoch Roads (KM 0+000 to KM 08+233)
ii) Taunsa side Approach Roads (KM 09+983 to KM 24+556)
Total Road: 24.556 Km
TENDER VALUE Rs. 3,833,878,624/-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab government will distribute scooties to female industry workers*


Marwa Khattak
November 26, 2021







The Punjab government will provide scooties to factory workers who are female. This programme is available throughout the province. This judgment was presented in a meeting by Liaquat Ali Chatha, Secretary of Labor.

The gathering drew a large number of prominent representatives. They resolved during a meeting to distribute 100 motorcycles to female factory workers each year. They also decided to fill 304 vacant teacher positions in Workers Welfare Schools, as well as approve eight additional computer instructor positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Stadium Sialkot undergoing renovations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan-India border, near Kasur, Punjab.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

December 09, 2021

*Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar has given the approval in principle for building Pakistan’s largest expo centre in Faisalabad. *

The state-of-art expo centre of Pakistan will be built in Faisalabad to facilitate the industrialists and foreign investors following the approval of the Punjab chief minister.

Usman Buzdar announced that an expo centre will also be constructed in Sialkot city. He said that a surgical city will be established in Sialkot for increasing exports.

The chief minister revealed further plans that the provincial government will start work on the Aqua Park project in Chunian soon. The government’s facilitation centres are playing a key role in assisting the investors.

He welcomed the investors for showing interest in making investments in the special economic zones.

The decisions were taken in a high-level session chaired by CM Usman Buzdar to review the progress on special economic zones in Punjab. The chief minister said that the work on economic zones is continued in Chunian, Bahawalpur and Muzaffargarh.

He issued directives to make the special economic zones functional at the earliest.

Earlier in September 2020, Advisor to the Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood had said that common expo centres would be established in four cities of Punjab to boost the industry sector.

The ‘common expo centre’ will be established for Sialkot, Gujrat, Wazirabad and Gujranwala cities, for which the Punjab government will be approached for the allocation of land, announced Razak Dawood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stabling yard, Orange Line Metro Train
Ali Town, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Govt has completed 31 KM long Phase-1 of Mianwali Khushab Sargodha Road’s dualisation Project at a cost of Rs. 4.78 Billion .
Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated this project today!!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=428001232321017






Punjab Govt has completed 31 KM long Phase-1 of #Mianwali #Khushab #Sargodha Road’s dualisation Project at a cost of 4.78 Billion Rs
Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated this project today!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab CM inaugurates Rescue 1122 mobile application*

Recorder 
12 Dec 2021








*LAHORE: Inaugurating the mobile application of Rescue-1122, Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar said on Saturday that this mobile application will help rescue teams to access the exact location of the accident.*

Addressing on the occasion, the Chief Minister said this app will not only resolve issue of unnecessary calls but standard of emergency services will also be improved. He said, “Sooner rescue air ambulance service will be started in far across areas of Punjab.”

The CM maintained that Punjab would be first province of South Asia where rescue air ambulance will be started. “The scope of motorbike rescue service is being extended to the remaining 27 districts; till June it will be extended to every district.”

He said, “This mobile application will be a game changer, this application will not only eliminate unnecessary calls but also improve the standards of emergency services in Punjab and this mobile application will also help in reaching the exact location of the accident to provide emergency services.”

The CM appreciated DG Rescue Services Punjab Dr Rizwan Naseer and his IT team for making steps of digitization of data and emergency response. Dr Rizwan Naseer highlighted working of mobile application, operations, trainings and other specialties.

On the other hand, the CM chaired a high level meeting, to review the recommendations regarding setting up of an Emergency Help Line.

The CM gave in-principle approval for the test run to monitor the significance of this Help Line. He said that the purpose of setting up this Help Line is to minimize the response time in any untoward situation.

He termed the initiative of establishing single emergency helpline for the whole country is a valuable idea. The quick response of the concerned agency during any emergent situation has great importance and timely response helps in overcoming the situation. National Telecom Co. briefed the meeting about the Emergency Help Line Number 911. 

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs1.16bln allocated for air rescue service: CM Buzdar*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

*Web Desk*
December 12, 2021


Chief Minister of Punjab Sardar Usman Buzdar on Sunday said that 1.16 billion rupees have been allocated for air rescue service which will be started during the current fiscal year.

According to details, on the directives of Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar, Cabinet Standing Committee on Finance and Development has approved Air Rescue Service Project to be included in the Annual Development Program 2021-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recently completed Al-Qadir University at Sohawa. Inaugurated by Prime Minister Imran Khan on 29th November 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ADB approves $200mn loan for Punjab’s irrigation system development*


The scheme will provide irrigation water supply to 704,000 hectares of land in Bhakkar, Jhang, Khushab, Layyah, and Muzaffargarh districts

BR Web Desk 
13 Dec 2021








*The Asian Development Bank (ADB) approved on Monday a $200 million loan for the development of an irrigation system in Pakistan’s Punjab province.*

The project loan, which is denominated in Japanese yen, will finance the construction of the second branch or Choubara system of the Greater Thal Canal irrigation scheme, read a statement by ADB. The scheme will provide irrigation water supply to 704,000 hectares of land in Bhakkar, Jhang, Khushab, Layyah, and Muzaffargarh districts, making them more agriculturally productive.

“Given Pakistan’s vulnerability to the impacts of climate change, it is essential to build irrigation infrastructure for climate-resilient and sustainable agriculture,” said ADB Director General for Central and West Asia Yevgeniy Zhukov.

“ADB’s support will help boost the supply of local produce and promote food security, while increasing economic growth.”

ADB said that because of Pakistan’s semi-arid climate, agricultural production is highly dependent on irrigation. Yet, irrigation efficiency remains low due to water shortages, land degradation, and mismanagement of water resources.

Under the Choubara branch system ADB will help construct comprises a 72-kilometer branch canal, 11 secondary canals totaling 251 kilometers, and 11 tertiary canals totaling 127 kilometers. ADB will also help develop on-farm agricultural command areas, pilot water conservation technologies such as land leveling and high-efficiency irrigation systems and help to train farmers in water management and climate-resilient agricultural practices.

“By integrating infrastructure and agricultural interventions, this project directly supports smallholder farmers to manage their limited resources more efficiently and maximize the benefits from irrigated agriculture,” ADB Principal Portfolio Management Specialist Natsuko Totsuka said.

“The project will strengthen the capacity of local authorities to maintain these irrigation systems, boost rural economic growth and help to reduce poverty in the province.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket Stadium Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rescue1122 in collaboration with telenor pakistan, launches an application to help and assist you in case of fire, road accident, medical and other emergencies. Your phone's GPS will enable rescue workers to reach at your exact location and you can track them in real-time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Ammar Chowk Rawalpindi would be completed by 31st December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Government has approved the use of electric buses on the roads of Lahore, Faisalabad and Bahawalpur.
To combat the threat of air pollution, Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar has approved the use of electric buses on Lahore roadways. These environmentally-friendly buses will be first introduced in Lahore, Faisalabad and Bahawalpur.

The decision was reached at a meeting of the Punjab Mass Transit Authority in Lahore, which was chaired by Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ammar Chowk Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work started on One Canal Road Project Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

University of Mianwali new Blocks Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister (CM) of Punjab Usman Buzdar has finally given nod to the construction of an elevated expressway that will connect Main Gulberg society to Lahore - Islamabad Motorway. 
In a meeting presided by CM Buzdar, Lahore Development Authority (LDA) received directions to commence the first phase of the elevated expressway project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Punjab Usman Buzdar will officially launch Rescue 1122 Services in 79 tehsils of Punjab under a phase-wise program today (Tuesday).

In the first phase, he will hand over 22 new ambulances to the authorities concerned for timely provision of emergency services to the people in 11 tehsils.

The Chief Minister said our government has extended the scope of rescue services to tehsil level. He said new Rescue stations have been set up in 79 Tehsils and Towns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Link Road: GT Road (Aimnabad) to Sialkot Lahore Motorway
Length: 14 Km - Cost: Rs. 827.576 million
Completion Date: June 2022

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

Kharian-Pindi Motorway is a project to be built under a public-private partnership. This PKR 96 billion project will complete in 30 months

ECNEC gave final approval to this Kharian-Pindi motorway. Minister for Planning and Development Asad Umar informed in a tweet on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝐆𝐫𝐨𝐮𝐧𝐝 𝐁𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐤𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐂𝐞𝐫𝐞𝐦𝐨𝐧𝐲 𝐑𝐨𝐚𝐝 𝐂𝐡𝐚𝐮𝐤𝐢𝐰𝐚𝐥𝐚 - 𝐂𝐡𝐚𝐩𝐩𝐚𝐫

CM Punjab Mr Sardar Usman Buzdar carried out Ground Breaking of this 105 km long road today in the presence of locals, notables, District Administration and FWO staff.

Once completed, this road will provide an alternate route between Chaukiwala on N-55 to Chappar on N-70 which will be 50 km shorter. It will also reduce the gradient from 5000 to 3000 feet due to which heavy traffic will be diverted to this new route...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Parks and Horticulture Authority (PHA) has developed a mega rainwater harvesting/storage project in five major parks across Rawalpindi city..

The project aims to utilise stored rainwater for irrigation in parks and tree planting throughout the city, instead of freshwater from tube wells. Completion of this project will save precious clean water for the city’s citizens.

Sites have already been selected for the project and PC-1 is also complete. Work will begin in March and will be completed in three months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Official approval of the Elevated Expressway Project on the special instructions of Chief Minister Punjab Sardar Usman Buzdar.
Approval to allocate Rs 60 billion for the project. Elevated Expressway Projectman will be built from Blue Ward Gilberg to Motorway M2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494640032338124800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494640039594233866

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The map of Pakistan's fastest one way highway corridor connecting 3 districts has been released..
.
Pakistan's first highway corridor in Punjab's most recent and Malaysian style, which will be surrounded by 207 km and from Chicha Watni, while a map of Kamalia to Pirmahal Shorkot Cantt, Shorkot City, Chowk Azam, Leia was released, according to the map, this corridor is in the former roads Match that It will pass through within the cities, while the map of the toll plaza of each city has also been released, the distance of 20 km from the Oneway Highway will be set in 15 minutes. Remember this corridor will be completed by the Asian Development Funds of the current government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Qamar Ul Islam
سب کچھ جب ہو جائے اور قیامت نزدیک ہو تو انڈس ہائی وے کی حالت بھی دیکھ لینا
صرف ایک سال کے کوہاٹ ٹنل ٹال ٹیکس سے پشاور ڈی آئی خان 6 لین موٹروے بن سکتی ہے​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Provincial Minister for Agriculture Syed Hussain Jahania Gardezi on Saturday said that Punjab Seed Corporation is playing a pivotal role in providing quality and cheap seeds to the farmers. Punjab Seed Corporation should utilize the services of research institutions and scientists for increasing the production of quality seed.

He expressed these views while presiding over the meeting of 121st Board Meeting of Punjab Seed Corporation.

With the approval of the Board members, he directed the Punjab Seed Corporation to assign responsibility to the farm managers for the losses incurred on the agricultural farms and issued instructions to the Managing Director of PSC to resolve the issue of relinquishing the occupied lands of Punjab Seed Corporation ,as early as possible.

The provincial minister said that the issue of 17 percent GST levied on local seeds would be taken up with the federal government. Allowing professional hiring to improve the management sector, he said that PSC should set minimum targets and standards for all the departments working under its supervision so that only hard working and capable employees could get bonuses and rewards. Syed Hussain Jahanian Gardezi further said that Seed Corporation needs to rationalize all its posts so that the process of recruitment of eligible persons for important vacancies can be completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........
PKR 3.18 billion+ Collected in lieu of Online Traffic Challan through e-Pay Punjab.​2 Mar, 2022








LAHORE – The government collections have increased dramatically across the province due to the facility of online payment of traffic challans through e-Pay Punjab.

In a review meeting chaired by Chairman Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) Asif Balal Lodhi, it was revealed that over 7,000 traffic challans were paid online from the new districts that joined the digital payment system a few days ago. The meeting was attended by DG IT Operations Faisal Yousaf and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....
𝐆𝐫𝐨𝐮𝐧𝐝 𝐁𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐤𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐂𝐞𝐫𝐞𝐦𝐨𝐧𝐲 𝐑𝐨𝐚𝐝 𝐂𝐡𝐚𝐮𝐤𝐢𝐰𝐚𝐥𝐚 - 𝐂𝐡𝐚𝐩𝐩𝐚𝐫..
CM Punjab Mr Sardar Usman Buzdar carried out Ground Breaking of this 105 km long road ...






.

Once completed, this road will provide an alternate route between Chaukiwala on N-55 to Chappar on N-70 which will be 50 km shorter. It will also reduce the gradient from 5000 to 3000 feet due to which heavy traffic will be diverted to this new route...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499626996866985989

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

....
Wildlife sanctuary to be developed in Cholistan​
By Myra Khalid . 
March 4, 2022. 







 
A wildlife sanctuary area has been reserved in Cholistan for the preservation and breeding of the Great Indian Bustard. This was announced by the Punjab Wildlife, Fisheries and Forests Minister Samsam Bokhar.

The wildlife sanctuary will be situated near Bijnot in Cholistan about 80 kilometers away. The Cholistan area falls in the jurisdiction of Bahawalpur and Rahim Yar Khan districts.

The Great Indian Bustard is facing extinction. According to a handout released by the ministry, the establishment of the sanctuary in Cholistan will help increase its numbers and would also help promote the conservation of the Chinkara deer, rabbits, Bhat partridges and (Bhoora) partridge.

Speaking to Dawn, Bahawalpur Division Deputy Director Wildlife Zahid Ali Rai said that the minister’s visit to the area aimed to increase local community engagement so that locals can also participate in the conservation efforts of the wildlife department. The minister also urged residents to help stop illegal hunting.

As per reports, Mr Bokhari told locals that they will be provided jobs as an incentive to help deter poachers and apprehend those violating the law.

Around 30 men would be deployed as guards at check posts around the sanctuary.

The sanctuary will also have a drinking water facility and will have open water ponds for livestock. CCTV cameras will also be installed to monitor illegal hunting.
The Punjab wildlife secretary had already issued a notification of the allocation of 4,675km for the sanctuary.

........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...
FWO makes major progress on Lillah-Jhelum dual carriageway.....​
News Desk.
9 March 2022.







Frontier Works Organization (FWO) speeds up work on the Lillah-Jhelum dual carriageway (LJDC).

The 128KM long road is on its way to completion within the stipulated time.

Earlier, FWO uploaded a video showing the latest developments in the project. As per the video, FWO has made steady progress on the road’s earthworks, grading, leveling, and embankment filling.

PM Khan ordered the completion of Lillah-Jhelum dual carriageway by March 2023. He directed the authorities concerned to finish phase one of the project — Lillah Interchange to Pind Dadan Khan and the second phase – Misri Morr to Bukhari Chowk by June this year. 

Furthermore, he instructed that the project will receive funds from Punjab’s development budget..

.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Frontier Works Organisation gets Ring Road project’s contract​Aamir Yasin 
March 17, 2022 


• Organisation quoted price Rs300m less than estimated cost
• Work to start next month; land acquisition underway


*RAWALPINDI:* The Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) on Wednesday acquired the contract to start the much-awaited Rawalpindi Ring Road (R3) project, estimated to cost Rs22.8 billion.

On the other hand, the delegation of a Chinese company expressed its interest in the Leh Nullah Expressway and flood channel projects during its visit to the Rawalpindi Development Authority (RDA) office on Wednesday.

RDA Chief Engineer Dr Habibul Haq Randhawa, who is deputy project director of the R3 project, told _Dawn_ that the development authority had awarded Rs22.8bn contract of the Rawalpindi Ring Road to the FWO.

He said the FWO had quoted a price Rs300 million less than the estimated cost and emerged as the lowest bidder after the committee opened technical and financial bids in the presence of relevant officials.

He said in accordance with clause No. 26 (B) of the general directions for guidance of tenders, the FWO has been asked to furnish performance security at the rate of 5pc of the contract price which comes to Rs1.14bn in shape of cash, pay order or bank guarantee (on stamp paper) from any scheduled bank of Pakistan within 15 days from issuance of this letter in favour of the project director, Project Management Unit (PMU), Rawalpindi Ring Road.

Apart from this, sources told _Dawn_ that the Punjab government had also released Rs4bn for the R3 project while the RDA would give Rs3.5bn to FWO – the contractor of R3 –for mobilisation of machinery.

They said the government had been asked to utilise the fund amounting to Rs4bn by June 30, 2022, adding that the RDA would give Rs500 million for initial work.

Work on the R3 project would likely start next month while land acquisition had commenced in the area. A total of 8,992 kanals would be utilised for the Ring Road from Banth to Thalian.

The Punjab government had provided Rs5.913bn for land acquisition for the 38.3km road, out of which so far, Rs2.39bn had been spent.

Rawalpindi Ring Road will have six lanes and four interchanges on Banth-Chak Beli Khan Road, Adiala Road, Chakri Road and Thalian.

The project had earlier led to a major scandal involving some PTI leaders and senior government officials.
Chinese delegation visits RDA​A delegation led by China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) Chief Executive OfficerChang Chun visited the Rawalpindi Development Authority and held a meeting with its chairman, Tariq Mehmood Murtaza.

The delegation was willing to cooperate in mega projects like the Rawalpindi Ring Road and Leh Nullah Expressway.

Speaking on the occasion, the RDA chairman said longstanding ties between the two countries were based on solid foundation and with the passage of time, their friendship would certainly strengthen.

He said China had given relief assistance to Pakistan in different construction projects such as New Islamabad Airport, China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and the Covid-19 pandemic.

The meeting was informed that concrete steps would be taken to provide modern construction facilities through public-private partnership.

Manager of Marketing Department China State Construction Engineering Corporation Wang Weiwei and retired Brig Nusratullah, former CDA member, were also present on the occasion.

_Published in Dawn, March 17th, 2022_

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1680343&display=popup&ref=plugin
,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

'''''''
* Provincial Minister for Literacy and Non-Formal Education Raja Rashid Hafeez and Chairman Parks and Horticulture Authority (PHA) Rawalpindi Asif Mehmood here on Saturday inaugurated PHA’s rainwater harvesting project.*

Addressing the participants, he said that the construction of the first underground water tank with a storage capacity of nearly 100,000 gallons which was part of the rainwater harvesting system project worth Rs 50 million, has been completed in Rawal Park. The project was being executed by PHA Rawalpindi to reduce the use of clean water in parks, he added.

He said that the project would enable the authority to collect rainwater in various parks of Rawalpindi city which would be used for irrigation in parks and other plantation sites of the city. Water supply systems would also be installed in the parks besides constructing water filling stations to fill water tankers, he said.
''''''....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Dominion mall - Rawalpindi Bahria town phase 8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
The prime minister reached Rawal Dam Chowk and inspected work on the under-construction interchange which was launched in July 2020. After a briefing, it was decided that the contract would be awarded to the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) with a direction to start the construction within 72 hours.

The FWO will complete the project without demanding any escalation in the cost in the contract.

The prime minister was briefed by Capital Development Authority (CDA)’s Member Engineering Munawar Shah.

He was informed that the project was delayed as the contractor was around 14pc behind schedule, adding that the project would be handed over to the FWO in 15 days.

The prime minister directed the FWO to start the construction work within 72 hours and complete it by September. It was also decided that the FWO would complete the project at the same amount - Rs1.1 billion - on which it was awarded to the former contractor.

The project includes multiple slip roads and one underpass as well as an overhead bridge and a separate underpass connecting Margalla Town. The project was inaugurated in July 2020.

The project is being constructed at the junction of Murree Road, Club Road and Park Road.

According to CDA officials, once completed the project will provide relief to commuters as traffic congestion on this portion of Murree Road has become a routine.

During the last few years, due to increasing population in adjoining areas of Park Road, traffic congestion has become a problem.

Old villages such as Lakhwal, Kurri, Chatta Bakhtawar, Shahzad Town, Rawal Town and Alipur Farash also saw increase in population that resulted into traffic load on Park Road.

.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Tourism Police...
The Punjab Police have launched the Murree Tourism Police in the mountainside town and the first batch of 150 trained officers has started serving the visitors from yesterday. 

Reports in the local media said Rawalpindi RPO Ashfaq Ahmed Khan and CPO Omer Saeed Malik inaugurated the Murree Tourism Police at Lower Topa. Officials maintained that the first-of-its-kind force was introduced for the protection of locals and tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Multan...
Under construction 1000 bed Nishtar 2 Hospital Multan which is expected to be completed by the end of 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528710945664602113

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
4 lanes 43 Km Sheikhupura Gujranwala Expressway under Construction asphalt carpeting underway.

Expressway will link Sheikhupura Motorway M2 interchange with Grand Trunk road N-5 Gujranwala..

Photo Credit: Rao Sajjad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Eagle Heights, Taxila.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> Eagle Heights, Taxila.
> 
> 
> View attachment 848165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 848166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 848167


what is eagle heights? housing complex or what?


----------



## ghazi52

Sainthood 101 said:


> what is eagle heights? housing complex or what?


A mini town .


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
Development work on Centerway Business Square is in full swing at Quaid-e-Azam Business Park Sheikhupura near motorway M-2
Government of Pakistan Govt of Punjab Industries, Commerce, Investment & Skills Development Department..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Asphalt ......carpeting underway at Kalabagh to Shakardara road project , Mianwali, Punjab. 
Length: 38 Km
Cost: ......Rs. 2.11 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,
Dollsar Engineering Inc.Co has signed a Consultancy Servives Agreements for the Detailed Engineering Design, Preparation of Bidding documents and PC-I of Chinot Dam Project.

The Chiniot Dam, located on the Chenab River, almost five kilometres from Chiniot city, the dam is projected to generate 80 megawatts of cheap and environment friendly electricity. Additionally, the gross storage of Chiniot Dam will be 0.9 million acre feet (MAF).

The feasibility study of the Chiniot Dam Project was carried out by WAPDA and completed in 2019. The PC-II Proforma for Detailed Engineering Design was submitted to Ministry of Water Resources (MoWR), for consideration in forthcoming Departmental Development Working Party (DDWP) meeting. The DDWP has approved the PC-II Proforma, subject to certain conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,





Successful Test Run of 1,263MW Thermal Power Plant Completed in Jhang

The China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) has successfully completed a seven-day reliability test run of the 1,263 MW Thermal Power Plant Unit-1 in district Jhang, Punjab.

A spokesperson for the corporation said that Gas Turbine 1’s (GT-1) commercial operations will begin on 6 July after the stopped machines are tested for their heating and cooling.

The plant completed its initial test by generating 403 MW instead of its guaranteed 400 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Dr Sania Nishtar will continue to lead PTI's flagship social welfare and poverty alleviation program Ehsaas in Punjab. 
The news was announced by Dr Farrukh Habib in his press conference at Punjab Assembly.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi 
Kharian Motorway work from Sambrial to Rawalpindi
It has started from Bhagwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..
*LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi while appreciating the speed of development work on Central Business District (CBD) Punjab has directed the Lahore Central Business District Development Authority (LCBDDA) administration that no stone should be left unturned in completion of the project.*

Elahi issued these directives during a meeting with the Chief Executive Officer of Lahore Central Business District Development Authority (LCBDDA), Imran Amin who called on Chief Minister Pervaiz Elahi the other day.

The CM said giving relief to the people is the first priority of the Punjab government. The province has immense potential in every sector, and we encourage domestic and foreign investors to partner with Pakistan’s most emerging province.

He also directed to prepare a comprehensive foolproof monitoring system for all public relief projects of Punjab which will be supervised by the Chief Minister himself. Earlier, CEO Imran Amin apprised the CM about the development progress in CBD Punjab. During the meeting, he said that CBD Punjab has its importance in the development of Punjab.

This mega project has vast investment potential. The project has been able to attract the attention of domestic and international investors. Domestic and foreign business councils and delegations have shown keen interest in investing in CBD Punjab.

Pakistan’s first business district will open new avenues for local and foreign investment. The CBD is game changers for the province of Punjab which will not only change the destiny of the people of Punjab by securing investment and generating revenue for the government but will also tackle unemployment.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Chinese company offers free solar power plants at Bahawalpur hospital​APP
Sat, 6 Aug 2022

Aug 06 (APP): China’s renewable energy solutions conglomerate Zonergy has installed four solar power plants at different buildings of BahawalVictoria Hospital in Bahawalpur district of Punjab province.

The plants, having a total peak generation capacity of 325kW, have been installed by the Chinese company free of cost under its Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR) agreement with the government of Punjab, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

A 40kW solar power plant was set up at the hospital’s blood bank, which caters for the whole region. Other plants were installed at the emergency building and cardiac and kidney centres.

The solar plants also have storage facilities, which will resolve the issue of power outages at the hospital’s critical departments. The administration of the hospital has recognised and appreciated Zonergy for the completion of the project at one of the key hospitals in a relatively less-developed area of Punjab.

Zonergy has completed a 300 megawatts solar power plant project in Bahawalpur under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative. The company will expand the project up to 900 MWs with a total investment of US$1.5 billion. The project caters for the need of 200,000 households and has created 3,000 jobs for Pakistani youth.

The company’s CSR initiative also includes an annual internship programme for two public-sector universities of Bahawalpur,installation of solar power plants (20+25 kW) at two degree colleges,a 15 kW solar power plant at the BhailiHigher Secondary School, Multan,5kW solar power plant in emergency departments of two hospitals at Bahawalpur and Multan, development of two resource centres for training on solar and other renewable energy technologies at two universities of Bahawalpur and Multan, installation of 180 kW solar power plant at Nishtar Hospital, Multanand installation of water filtration plant in Bahawalpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi ..*

Work has been ordered to begin on the Nullah Lai Expressway Project and the Ring Road Project in Rawalpindi by Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Pervez Elahi.

Chairing a meeting in Lahore, he said Expressway project along Nullah Lai will be completed at a cost of 46 billion rupees..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
117 Km 4 lanes Kharian-Rawalpindi Motorway construction tender is awarded to successful bidder Ms Techno - Matracon JV .
The proposed motorway traverses parallel to the N-5, passing the populous areas of Jhelum, Mangla, Dina, Sohawa, GujarKhan, Mandra, and finally terminating near Rawat at T-Chowk (Junction of #Islamabad Expressway with N-5).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Chief Minister Punjab Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi is handing over the documents of 17 modern vehicles, equipment and machinery to DG Rescue 1122 Dr. Rizwan Naseer..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Ceremony of handing over 17 latest vehicles, equipment and machinery to DG Rescue 1122 at Chief Minister’s Office.*

Chief Minister Punjab Chaudhry Parvez Elahi was the chief guest.

Prime Minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi handed over modern vehicles, equipment and machinery to Rescue 1122 from PDMA.

Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi handed over the documents and keys of the vehicles to DG Rescue 1122 Dr. Rizwan Naseer.

CM said, Rescue 1122 is equipped with modern vehicles, equipment and machinery to deal with emergency situations anywhere in Punjab. Rescue 1122 has crossed another milestone today. In Punjab, Rescue 1122 has proved its professionalism. The plant that was planted in my previous era has become a Tanawar tree today.

In case of flood, earthquake or any other emergency situation, the rescue 1122 staff is the first to arrive.

9 Water Rescue Unit, 2 Sky Lift Vehicles, 6 Earth Quick and Disaster Search Rescue Van, 36 Hydraulic Combi Tool, 36 Self Contained Breathing Apparatus, 36 Hydraulic Concrete Chain Saw, 6 Life Locator, 6 Pneumatic Lifting Bag, 6 Chipping Hammer, 6 Acoustic Listening Device, 6 Fire Optic Camera with The communication device was handed over to Rescue 1122

Chief Secretary Kamran Afzal, Inspector General of Police Faisal Shahkar, Principal Secretary Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Khan Bhatti, Senior Member Board of Revenue, DG Rescue 1122 Dr. Rizwan Naseer, Secretary Information, DG PDMA and related officials were also present on this occasion.

CM was briefed about the latest vehicles, equipment and machinery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
FAISALABAD – A control room would be established in Faisalabad for providing foolproof security to the foreigners especially Chinese.

This was stated by City Police Officer (CPO) Umar Saeed Malik while visiting FIEDMC (Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company) area here on Tuesday.

He said that a large number of Chinese were working in various projects especially CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor) related schemes in Faisalabad. Therefore, security of all foreigners especially Chinese would be beefed up, he said and directed SSP Operations Muhammad Afzal and SP Madina Town Division Nabeel Ahmad to ensure verification of security guards and workers on urgent basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Punjab Chief Minister, Chaudhary Parvez Elahi has revealed the plan to construct a five-star complex near Gaddafi Stadium, Lahore which will make it easier for the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) to host top international teams. 

The construction of the hotel near the stadium will help in providing better security to the visiting team while also solving the traffic issues caused by such tours.

According to details, the 25-story complex will cost approximately $1 billion to build and the majority cost of the project will be funded by the government of the United Arab Emirates. CM Punjab revealed that 70 percent of the cost will be provided by the UAE government while 30 percent will be covered by the Punjab government.

The complex is set to include a five-star hotel alongside a high-performance center for the players. It was also revealed that a tunnel will be constructed which will lead from the complex directly to the stadium in order to provide foolproof security to the visiting teams.

The location of the complex is not yet revealed but it is expected that it will be in the Nishtar Park Sports Complex, where Gaddafi Stadium is located.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Punjab to build 29km road to connect Gujrat with motorway​
Waseem Ashraf Butt
September 14, 2022 


GUJRAT: A 29km expressway connecting Gujrat city with Kharian-Sambrial motorway will be built at a cost of about Rs8bn to Rs10bn.

A senior official said fencing of expressway would transform it into a mini-motorway as it was being designed as per the Faisalabad section of motorway that was linked with Lahore-Islamabad motorway.

PML-Q leader MNA Moonis Elahi had demanded the project to link the Gujrat city with the motorway from the then prime minister Imran Khan last year on the launch of Kharian motorway project.

The federal government had agreed to give a direct link to Gujrat; however, the PTI government was ousted earlier this year.

When Chaudhry Parvez Elahi became the chief minister, the local business fraternity started demanding execution of the project from the resources of Punjab government.

Sources said the Punjab government had approved the project and the acquisition of land and construction of dual carriageway had been planned to be followed by fencing of the road.

They said the foundation stone of the project would be laid by the end of September and work was being done by the departments concerned.

As per the plan, the expressway will start from the GT Road. Gurali village could be the starting point of the project, which would be connected to the motorway from Lakhanwal.

The National Highways Authority (NHA) has already launched the construction work for Kharian-Sambrial motorway right from GT Road in Kharian in July and the stipulated time of the motorway project’s completion is two years.

The 69km long portion of Kharian-Sambrial motorway is an extension of Lahore-Sialkot motorway (M-11). The Kharian- Islamabad portion of the motorway project has also been approved but it has not been launched yet.

_Published in Dawn, September 14th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
An army of millions of mosquito killer fish has been bred to counter dengue in Punjab with more than 2.3 million tilapia fish being released in ponds and lakes in different districts.

Dengue fever in the province has witnessed a surge with the number of patients rising to 1,388, according to the data released by the Islamabad District House Officer’s office.

In addition to the health department, the Punjab fisheries department plays an active role in the prevention of dengue and has bred 2.3 million tilapia fish this year to eliminate dengue larvae.

Fisheries experts say the tilapia is a small fish that was considered a symbol of rebirth in ancient Egypt. In modern times, scientists are working on using this fish against mosquitos that carry diseases like dengue and malaria.

Director-General of Punjab Fisheries Dr Sikandar Hayat told _The_ _Express Tribune_ about the three methods of controlling dengue.

He said that since the dengue mosquito breeds in water, the mechanical control method requires the elimination of collected water. For example, water in birds' bowls is emptied or water found collected in air conditioners or tyres in houses is thrown out.

*Read *_Dengue test fee fixed at Rs1,500_

In the chemical control method, the dengue mosquito larvae are killed using chemicals. "This method is used in ponds where all the water cannot be disposed of," said Dr Hayat.

The third method of dengue control is the biological method in which tilapia fish are released into the water. Dr Hayat informed this is used mainly in reservoirs where the water is used for human consumption.

He said that his staff checks the pH (acidity or bitterness level) of the water, evaluates its success rate and then releases the tilapia and grass carp fish to biologically control the dengue larvae.

The director-general further informed that currently, dengue killer fish are being released in ponds and lakes in different districts of Punjab.

Tilapia is also known to be expensive and more delicious to eat as compared to other fish.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Punjab Agriculture, Food and Drug Authority (PAFDA) Complex*

Punjab Agriculture, Food and Drug Authority (PAFDA) is being established for forensic examination and testing of fertilizers, pesticides, food and drugs.

IDAP is establishing revolutionary Biosafety Level 3 category laboratories for forensic examination and testing of fertilizers, pesticides, food and drugs in their ongoing project, the PAFDA Complex.

The facility will improve the quality and standard of food, food materials, drugs, pesticides and fertilizers across the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
On 30th September, the construction of Layyah hospital Grey Structure completed, following the copping of building on 24th September.

Construction of 200-bed special hospital for Women & Children in Layyah and Attock districts of Punjab with Chinese assistance. The basic infrastructure of the hospital building was prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar Institute of Cardiology Dera Ghazi Khan is a project of the Specialized Healthcare and Medical Education Department that is being developed and constructed by IDAP.

It’s a 200 bedded fully equipped hospital that will be catering around 482,000 people of DJ Khan & it's surroundings. Construction is progressing rapidly and will be completed soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*More than two million people in Punjab have so far received free treatment through the health card scheme.*

Releasing statistics related to the scheme, Punjab Health Secretary Imran Sikandar Baloch said on Thursday that people of the province had received free treatment facilities worth more than Rs36.55 billion. At least 808 government and private hospitals have been empanelled to provide free treatment facilities in Punjab through the card.

According to the data, more than 432,000 people in Punjab have so far got free dialysis through the Sehat Sahulat Card, over 45,000 have availed coronary angiography, more than 36,000 women have undergone normal child delivery and 155,000 cesarean operation.

The provincial secretary said 29,000 people in Punjab had undergone free hernia surgery, 27,000 chemotherapy and 155,000 angioplasty through the card.

The specialised healthcare and medical education released the statistics on the instructions of Punjab Health Minister Dr Yasmin Rashid.

The provincial secretary said the government was trying to provide maximum free treatment facilities to the people of Punjab though the Sehat Sahulat Card Scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rahim Yar Khan approach Bridge works...

Sheikh Khalifa Bridge 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582392698140758016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.//.

*LAHORE: *European Union Ambassador Dr Riina Kionka and Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi discussed the promotion of cooperation in various fields, especially the construction of water reservoirs and small dams, on Tuesday.

*The chief minister informed the ambassador that the Punjab government planned to build two dams on the Chenab river.*

Small dams will also be built on the hill of the Koh-e-Sulaiman range to save the rainwater for agriculture.

The EU’s technical support for the projects would be appreciated, the chief minister said.

He said the provincial government would also build houses for the flood victims with the help of the Akhuwat foundation and the European Union could also support the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Explore Sailkot Kharian Motorway Route Map.
Sailkot Kharian Motorway Route Map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
*An army of millions of mosquito killer fish has been bred to counter dengue in Punjab with more than 2.3 million tilapia fish being released in ponds and lakes in different districts.*

Dengue fever in the province has witnessed a surge with the number of patients rising to 1,388, according to the data released by the Islamabad District House Officer’s office.

In addition to the health department, the Punjab fisheries department plays an active role in the prevention of dengue and has bred 2.3 million tilapia fish this year to eliminate dengue larvae.

Fisheries experts say the tilapia is a small fish that was considered a symbol of rebirth in ancient Egypt. In modern times, scientists are working on using this fish against mosquitos that carry diseases like dengue and malaria.

Director-General of Punjab Fisheries Dr Sikandar Hayat told The Express Tribune about the three methods of controlling dengue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ceremony of handing over 17 latest vehicles, equipment and machinery to DG Rescue 1122 at Chief Minister’s Office.*

Chief Minister Punjab Chaudhry Parvez Elahi was the chief guest.

Prime Minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi handed over modern vehicles, equipment and machinery to Rescue 1122 from PDMA.

Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi handed over the documents and keys of the vehicles to DG Rescue 1122 Dr. Rizwan Naseer.

CM said, Rescue 1122 is equipped with modern vehicles, equipment and machinery to deal with emergency situations anywhere in Punjab. Rescue 1122 has crossed another milestone today. In Punjab, Rescue 1122 has proved its professionalism. The plant that was planted in my previous era has become a Tanawar tree today.

In case of flood, earthquake or any other emergency situation, the rescue 1122 staff is the first to arrive.

9 Water Rescue Unit, 2 Sky Lift Vehicles, 6 Earth Quick and Disaster Search Rescue Van, 36 Hydraulic Combi Tool, 36 Self Contained Breathing Apparatus, 36 Hydraulic Concrete Chain Saw, 6 Life Locator, 6 Pneumatic Lifting Bag, 6 Chipping Hammer, 6 Acoustic Listening Device, 6 Fire Optic Camera with The communication device was handed over to Rescue 1122

Chief Secretary Kamran Afzal, Inspector General of Police Faisal Shahkar, Principal Secretary Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Khan Bhatti, Senior Member Board of Revenue, DG Rescue 1122 Dr. Rizwan Naseer, Secretary Information, DG PDMA and related officials were also present on this occasion.

CM was briefed about the latest vehicles, equipment and machinery.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*CM Elahi announces division of Lahore into three districts*

Punjab Chief Minister (CM) Pervaiz Elahi on Sunday (October 30) announced the division of Lahore into three districts by including some areas of Kasur District in the jurisdiction, news sources reported.

Speaking at the inaugural ceremony of the Central Business District (CBD) Kalma Chowk’s remodelling project, he stated that the division is intended to improve service delivery in the city. He stated that the division is part of the Punjab government’s strategy to deliver excellent services to residents while improving the capacity building. He stated that formal clearance for the project would be granted in the coming days following surveys and boundary issues. He also announced the commencement of a motorway project that will stretch from Kasur to Rahim Yar Khan (RYK), passing via Okara and other major cities.

It is worth noting that Lahore was once intended to be separated into two districts: Lahore City and Sadar. The Lahore City District included Model Town, Raiwind, Lahore City, Thokar Niaz Baig, and Kahna, while the Sadar District included Ferozewala, Harbanspura, and Shalimar.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab CM announces Blue Line public transport project from Kalma Chowk to Old Airport*

LAHORE: Chief Minister Parvez Elahi announced on Sunday that Punjab government will launch ‘Blue Line project’ to provide another modern travelling facility to the population of the provincial capital, besides dividing the Lahore city district into three districts to improve the service delivery.

“I am giving a news to the journalists that yesterday we decided to launch Blue Line project that will start from Model Town and end at the Old Airport, passing through Garden Town, Data Ganj Bakhsh shrine and other areas. This project will be constructed on Build Operate & Transfer (BOT) basis in funding collaboration with the Asian Development Bank (ADB) on two percent infrastructure loan interest,” the chief minister explained after he laid the foundation stone of the Punjab Central Business District Development Authority’s (PCBDDA) first mega scheme -- Kalma Chowk Remodeling Project here.

“A French company, which had conducted a survey for the Blue Line, will also assist us in implementing this project. I tell you that you will see the launch of good projects in Lahore that will create jobs,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Starting on November 18th and continuing until December 2nd, 2022, "Digital South Punjab" will be hosting the largest roadshow in the Southern Punjab.

A plan to boost the IT sector in South Punjab and bring together the region's hidden IT giants is at the heart of this initiative, which aims to strengthen the tech industry in underserved regions. More opportunities will come to south Punjab as a result of the recognition, possibilities, and platform for connecting with the regional Tech Gems.

The Digital South Punjab Road Show will visit 15+ locations in South Punjab over the course of 10 days, including activities like mentoring sessions, seminars, meetups, panels, inspirational talks, success stories, and award distributions. 

The goal is to make South Punjab a more desirable place to live and work so that unemployment may be reduced and technical progress can continue.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592537740188737536


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> Starting on November 18th and continuing until December 2nd, 2022, "Digital South Punjab" will be hosting the largest roadshow in the Southern Punjab.
> 
> A plan to boost the IT sector in South Punjab and bring together the region's hidden IT giants is at the heart of this initiative, which aims to strengthen the tech industry in underserved regions. More opportunities will come to south Punjab as a result of the recognition, possibilities, and platform for connecting with the regional Tech Gems.
> 
> The Digital South Punjab Road Show will visit 15+ locations in South Punjab over the course of 10 days, including activities like mentoring sessions, seminars, meetups, panels, inspirational talks, success stories, and award distributions.
> 
> The goal is to make South Punjab a more desirable place to live and work so that unemployment may be reduced and technical progress can continue.


you focus on devaloped and educated areas for IT, SP should focus on industry not IT


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,..,
Digital traffic challan system launched in Lahore​The Dawn 
November 16, 2022






A warden issues a digital traffic ticket to a motorcyclist for not wearing helmet on The Mall. 

LAHORE: Chief Traffic Officer (CTO) Dr Assad Malhi on Tuesday formally launched digital challan system to replace the decades-old manual arrangement of imposing fine on traffic violators in the city here on Tuesday.

It was launched as a pilot project on The Mall and will be extended gradually to the rest of the city after assessing its results.

Dr Assad Malhi told _Dawn_ that initially the digital challaning has been launched on major sections of The Mall 1, The Mall 2 and The Mall 3, the busiest artery of the provincial capital.

He said digital challan would eliminate complaints of fake and bogus challans and ensure transparency.

In this respect, he said, a specially designed App has been downloaded in mobile phones of the traffic wardens and the citizens will receive a challan message.

“By entering the vehicle number or ID card in the App, all the information will be auto-filled”, Dr Assad said.

He said the digital mobile phone App has been associated/linked with various respective government departments.

They included excise and taxation department, crime record office of the police, anti-vehicle lifting squad, route permit department and the fitness certificate database management.

“Most importantly, the new digital system of the traffic police would help the Punjab police to access the [criminal] record of the drivers and the vehicles”, he said.

The CTO Lahore said on making entering of national identity card of the traffic violator, the wardens would get access to their criminal background.

“In case a warden finds the criminal background of the traffic violator, he will immediately call the police to get him/her arrested from the spot”, Dr Assad said.

The successful implementation of the digital system would help eliminate the crime, he said adding that the newly-launched system would also be helpful in budget reduction in the future.

Like, he said, the Punjab government was bearing hefty expenses on the printing of the challan books every year.

“Now there will be no need to allocate the budget for the challan books,” he said.

On an average every year, the Punjab government was allocating Rs12 million budget under the head of printing of the challan books for Lahore alone.

Similarly, for five major cities including Lahore, Rawalpindi, Faisalabad, Multan, and Gujranwala, the government was bearing average annual expenses to the tune of Rs32m, the CTO said.

To a question, he said the digital challan system had already been enforced in many districts of the province.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
Green Development Project: World Bank to provide soft loan of $200m to Punjab​Recorder 
November 22, 2022

*LAHORE: The World Bank will give a soft loan of $200 million to the Punjab government for the ‘Green Development Project.’*

Under the Green Project, the Punjab government will install air and water quality monitoring systems in 10 districts, including Lahore, Sheikhupura, Multan, DG Khan, Rawalpindi, Gujranwala, Vehari and other cities. The air quality monitoring systems and water quality monitoring stations will be installed at 30 and 15 places, respectively.

While chairing a meeting, here on Monday, the CM disclosed that a $50 million ‘Environment Endowment Fund’ will be established under the proposed green financing strategy.

Chief Minister Punjab Chaudhry Parvez Elahi, while chairing a meeting, said that an environment-friendly pilot project will be started in Lahore with 25 electric buses.

The legislation will be enacted to control the use of plastic for environmental improvement; he added. The solar panels will be installed on the roofs of government buildings under energy-efficient buildings plan in the divisions, while six DHQ hospitals had already been converted to solar energy, he explained.

Steel mills, rice mills, stone crushing, and leather processing industries will be included in the green investment project. Initially, loans of $30 million would be provided to 100 small industrial units; the CM said.

Moreover, during a meeting with a delegation of the dairy farmers association, the CM issued instructions for imposition of ban on the interprovincial transportation of maize in Punjab.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
Sardar Fateh Muhammad Khan Buzdar Institute of Cardiology Dera Ghazi Khan is a project of the Specialized Healthcare and Medical Education Department that is being developed and constructed.

It’s a 200 bedded fully equipped hospital that will be catering around 482,000 people of DG Khan & it's surroundings. Construction is progressing rapidly and will be completed soon!.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Fatima Jinnah Institute of Mother and Child Health in Sir Ganga Ram Hospital, Lahore..
A 550 bedded state of the art hospital with 4 Super Specialities.


----------



## ghazi52

CM Punjab visiting the Newly Built Fatima Jinnah Institute of Mother and Child Health, Lahore.. 200 beds Facilities...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

@ghazi52 Is there a thread like this for AJK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Bleek said:


> @ghazi52 Is there a thread like this for AJK?


No one cares for your 2 district AJK dude


----------



## ghazi52

Bleek said:


> @ghazi52 Is there a thread like this for AJK?


Here you go. Please share your view..









AJK .. Updates


.,., Kel to Taobat road is in progress. Earlier it was a bumpy jeep road in Neelum Valley, Kashmir .



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan, China to enhance collaboration​Discussions to encourage B2B engagement between Chinese investors and their local counterparts

Express 
December 17, 2022

Lahore : Pakistan and China are set to enhance collaboration for rapid industrialisation in Punjab, especially for encouraging B2B engagement between Chinese investors and their local counterparts.

China’s Consul General to Lahore Zhao Shiren during his visit to the Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PBIT) held discussions on different areas for increasing cooperation between the two sides.

Zhao appreciated efforts of the former and current industries secretary for promoting the relocation of labour-intensive industries from China to Punjab by leveraging a strong network of Special Economic Zones across the province both in the public and private sectors.

He assured complete support and other steps to encourage Chinese investors to relocate to Punjab and form partnerships with the local investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
CM approves installation of 500 solar water pumps​APP

*LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Parvez Elahi granted an approval to install 500 solar water pumps in 13 districts of Punjab, on Saturday.*

Chairing a meeting in his office to review implementation of the solar water pump programme, he said that water would be provided for 2,270 acres of land with the installation of solar water pumps during the first phase, adding that a solar water pump could be installed by a single farmer or by 10 farmers jointly.

The CM highlighted that drinking water would also be supplied to far-flung small villages with the installation of solar water pumps. The scope of solar water pumps project would also be extended to other districts of the province as well, he added.


Punjab Chief Secretary Abdullah Khan Sumbal, former federal secretary Salman Ghani, secretaries of P&D, Finance, Communication and Works, and Transport departments, DG Agency for Barani Areas Development (ABAD) and other officers concerned attended the meeting.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605899892869562368


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Islamabad road...
Under Construction IJP Road Rawalpindi / Islamabad.
Journey of Nullah Lai Bridge in pictures - Last 4 months...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606602406346858496


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Punjab govt to extend subsidy to farmers for sunflower cultivation​Recorder







*LAHORE: The Punjab government has decided to extend a subsidy to farmers interested in sunflower cultivation at the rate of Rs 5,000 per acre in a bid to encourage the growers for increasing the area under oilseed crop cultivation.*

The subsidy is being extended under the national plan to promote the production of oilseeds and bring down the import bill of edible oil, said a spokesman of the agriculture department here on Monday.

Pakistan imports edible oil worth 300 billion rupees annually, which is an enormous burden on the country’s economy. Therefore, under the national plan to promote the production of oil products, the Punjab government has decided to extend subsidies on oilseed crops.

In this regard, a subsidy is being provided to the registered farmers of Punjab province for up to 20 acres of sunflower cultivation. To avail of the subsidy amount, scratch card number bearing bags of registered companies should be bought from the shops and voucher number along with ID card number should be sent by the farmer to 8070. The growers can get Rs 1000 per acre immediately from their nearest mobile shop on receipt of SMS and receive Rs 4000 per acre after receiving SMS on crop confirmation.

The province has been divided into three parts for sunflower cultivation and the first part includes areas of South Punjab namely Dera Ghazi Khan, Rajanpur, Bahawalpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Vehari, Bahawalnagar, Muzaffargarh, Layyah, Lodhran, Bhakkar and Khanewal where the cultivation of sunflower can be done till January 31.

While in the second part Mianwali, Sargodha, Khushab, Jhang, Sahiwal, Okara, Pakpattan, Faisalabad, Toba Tek Singh, Chiniot, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Mandi Bahauddin, Hafizabad, Kasur, Sheikhupura and Nankana Sahib fall where sunflower cultivation time has been fixed from 1st to 31st January.

In the third phase of sunflower cultivation, the period for sunflower cultivation in Narowal, Attock, Rawalpindi, Gujarat, Jhelum and Chakwal districts of North Punjab has been fixed from January to February 15.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2023


----------

